# Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte...



## Nexka (7 Juin 2008)

Vous aimez une chanson, elle vous rappelle un souvenir, une période... Et pourtant vous avez honte  
Justifiez donc ici le pourquoi du comment vous en êtes arrivé là.  (en précisant la chanson bien sur, faut assumer  )


Je commence. 
Alors j'adore :love: la chanson *"on se retrouvera" de Francis Lalanne*. :rose:

Quand j'était toute petite je regardais en boucle le film "le passage" dont "on se retrouvera" est la bo. ce film m'avait beaucoup marqué, et la chanson est restée. :rose:

En plus il y a Alain Delon dans le film.. 
Je devrais peut être le regarder de nouveau, 20 ans après, ça me vaccinerai


----------



## GroDan (7 Juin 2008)

Quand on a ton souci, un seul antidote...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Elle préfère l'amour en mer de Philippe Lavil :rose:

Tout simplement mon premier baiser au bord de l'eau à 15 ans :rose:

(Et on se moque pas, je vous pris...)


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

Celebration Generation, parce que c'est ce qu'on passait pendant les week-end de bouclage au bureau. Pis en plus les paroles sont faciles à retenir !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

J'écoute que du bon et j'ai honte de rien!...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Juin 2008)

<tousse tousse>

Les chansons de Bourvil, j&#8217;adore :rose:

J&#8217;écoutais ça avec une personne du sexe opposé qui m&#8217;était chère&#8230;


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

ouais mais les chansons de Bourvil, c'est pas la honte. Elles sont top ! Mon grand-père avait des 33 tours. Quand j'étais gosse je les ai écoutés des après-midi entiers, seul, vautré sur le canapé du salon.


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'écoute que du bon et j'ai honte de rien!...



Même pas un chanteur Corse  d'un village dissident que tu écouterais en cachette?


----------



## Philippe (8 Juin 2008)

C'est pas la honte, loin de là , mais je trouve aujourd'hui beaucoup de charme à certaines chansons que j'ai cru détester...


[YOUTUBE]avUC5gMDTKQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'écoute que du bon et j'ai honte de rien!...


Veux tu être mon ami ?!...  :style:
_Ah, murde, c'est déjà le cas !.... _


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Vous aimez une chanson, elle vous rappelle un souvenir, une période... Et pourtant vous avez honte
> Justifiez donc ici le pourquoi du comment vous en êtes arrivé là.  (en précisant la chanson bien sur, faut assumer  )
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, c'est marrant, j'aurais donné la même réponse. 

Je me souviens même que j'avais enchainé sur la version en espagnol ("Nada nos separara", toujours de Lalanne), à l'époque...

Elle a été reprise récemment...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

La danse des canards


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2008)

Voilà ce que j'écoute toute la sainte journée. C'est la honte, je sais. Mais je n'y peux rien. C'est plus fort que moi. Je suis né comme ça. C'est dans ma nature, dans mes gènes. C'est mon destin, mon karma

(en plus, j'ai eu de mauvaises fréquentations) :rose:

[youtube]j8HFDPt69jY[/youtube]


----------



## Leodium (8 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'écoute que du bon et j'ai honte de rien!...



Pas mieux. J'ai parfois honte (pour les autres) de ce que j'entends, pas de ce que j'écoute.


----------



## Philippe (8 Juin 2008)

Ici aussi, peut-être, il conviendrait d'avoir un peu honte... 


Mais non  



[DM]x4z7qp[/DM]​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2008)

Please, pick your choice. 

Tout comme Patoch, j'assume. :style:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2008)

Yeaaaaah !


----------



## macaronique (8 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La danse des canards


Je préfère la danse du hakanard.

même pas honte.


----------



## Chang (8 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Please, pick your choice.
> 
> Tout comme Patoch, j'assume. :style:



Hannnn la honnnnnteuuuuh, Ed il ecoute Miles Davis, Jurassic 5 et Stevie Vonnnndeuuuuuur ...

*BOUUUUH LA HOOOONNNTEUUUUUH

***​ 
Ya meme pas de tektonik (tareum) dans ta playlist ...


----------



## giga64 (8 Juin 2008)

"Il venait d'avoir 18 ans " :sick:

'me rappelle *Maria*, un mélange de :love: ...dans l'ordre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2008)

..."Les Capenoules" ... et leur répertoire qui me rappelle quelques bons moment de guindailles... :rose::rose::rose:
(Alèm doit bien connaître ça !!!:love


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2008)

Oui, oui, je sais, mais à l'époque je croyais que c'était de la critique sociale

(j'étais encore jeune)

[youtube]TAHnWlXYY6s[/youtube]


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2008)

Toutes les fois que j'arrive sur le forum, j'entends :

Quand le soleil
A travers
La forêt
Se change en or
Dans vos bras c'est beau
Un garçon qui s'endort

Il avait l'air
D'un enfant
Sans parents
Qui cherche encore
Si sa route
Ira vers le sud ou le nord

Benjamin
C'est son nom
Il ressemble à la couleur
De ma chanson
Un peu triste cyclamen
Pourtant, pourtant
C'est lui que j'aime
Que j'aime

Benjamin
Des beaux jours
Où l'amour ne s'app'lait pas encore l'amour
Benjamin mon vieil ami
Du temps, du temps où j'apprenais la vie
Je l'aime

Quant le soleil
A quitté
La forêt
J'ai pris sa main
Un matin devant la croisée des chemins

En se jurant
Tendrement
De s'aimer
Jusqu'à la mort
Il a pris le Sud et moi j'ai pris le Nord

Benjamin
C'est son nom
Il ressemble à la couleur
De ma chanson
Un peu triste cyclamen
Pourtant, pourtant
C'est lui que j'aime
Que j'aime

Benjamin
Des beaux jours
Où l'amour ne s'app'lait pas encore l'amour
Benjamin mon vieil ami
Du temps, du temps où j'apprenais la vie
Je l'aime

Benjamin

Je l'aime

:mouais:


----------



## Leodium (8 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toutes les fois que j'arrive sur le forum, j'entends :
> 
> Quand le soleil
> .../...
> ...



Et donc, comme indiqué dans le titre du thread, tu as honte.
 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2008)

Leodium a dit:


> Et donc, comme indiqué dans le titre du thread, tu as honte.
> :rateau:



Pour ceux qui la chantent, oui  C'est du Céline Dion quand même !


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'écoute que du bon et j'ai honte de rien!...



jécoute pas que du bon mais j'ai honte de rien&#8230;  manquerait plus que ça&#8230;  tu veux être mon ami ? :love:
_(ah murde, moi aussi, c'est déjà le cas ! )

_


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ..."Les Capenoules" ... et leur répertoire qui me rappelle quelques bons moment de guindailles... :rose::rose::rose:
> (Alèm doit bien connaître ça !!!:love



ah non mais je veux bien faire un stage en flamandie ! :love: :love:
je peux venir avec ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juin 2008)

Enfin, bon, vous n'êtes que des petits joueurs

A dire: Moi ce que j'aime, c'est total impeccable
Et donc, y a rien à enlever

Mais bon, 
Vous savez très bien qu'il y a des replis de vos affects
Qui ont fait que vous avez écouté des trucs dont vous avez honte

La honte, dit Sartre, est une sentiment révélateur

Tiens, je vais faire une honte non bue :

[youtube]QxGiZL03n-4[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'écoute que du bon et j'ai honte de rien!...



Hey ho, let's go 
Hey ho, let's go
Hey ho, let's go 
Hey ho, let's go

They're forming in straight line
They're going through a tight wind
The kids are losing their minds
Blitzkrieg Bop

They're piling in the back seat
They're generating steam heat
Pulsating to the back beat
Blitzkrieg Bop

Hey ho, let's go
Shoot them in the back now
What they want, I don't know
They're all revved up and ready to go

They're forming in straight line
They're going through a tight wind
The kids are losing their minds
Blitzkrieg Bop

They're piling in the back seat
They're generating steam heat
Pulsating to the back beat
Blitzkrieg Bop

Hey ho, let's go
Shoot them in the back now
What they want, I don't know
They're all reved up and ready to go

They're forming in straight line
They're going through a tight wind
The kids are losing their minds
Blitzkrieg Bop

They're piling in the back seat
They're generating steam heat
Pulsating to the back beat
Blitzkrieg Bop

Hey ho, let's go 
Hey ho, let's go
Hey ho, let's go 
Hey ho, let's go
:love:

(Ceci dit, j'en ai pas honte du tout ! )


----------



## Nexka (9 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Enfin, bon, vous n'êtes que des petits joueurs



Oui moi aussi je vous trouve petits joueurs sur le coup 


Aller, vous avez bien une chanson dans votre répertoire iTunes qui vous fait dire "non non c'est une copine qui m'a demandé de la lui graver" :rose: quand quelqu'un la pointe du doigt en s'exclamant "Hein? Tu écoutes ça toi? :affraid: "


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2008)

ah tiens, pas une honte mais j'ai bien ri et j'ai dansé quand j'ai vu un bon paquet de Skins, punks et autres Psychos danser sur "Come On Eileen" de Dexy's Midnight Runner&#8230;  

(il grandit bien ce tiot tintin&#8230; :love


----------



## Philippe (9 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Aller, vous avez bien une chanson dans votre répertoire iTunes  (...)



Oui oui :rateau:


Par exemple ceci 


[YOUTUBE]g_NV2R9YO9U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

Moi j'écoute du PATOCHMAN, le meilleur pour faire déménager les voisins qu'on aime pas  avec les titres _"A qu'elle se bourre comme un canon" , "Eglantine me turlupine", "Le doux son enchanteur des bottes cloutées sur le pavé, comptine cantée en 20 couplets"_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

Tu oublies mon tube : "Taille ton pieu dans du résineux, ça fait durer le pal"... 
Ou mon célèbre cover de "Pepito mi corazon", "Empalamiento es muy bonardo"... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (il grandit bien ce tiot tintin :love



Je trouve aussi... :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Les mots bleus



Ouais, enfin y'a pire comme truc honteux, a mon avis.  Il est complètement déjanté, le Christophe !



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu oublies mon tube : "Taille ton pieu dans du résineux, ça fait durer le pal"...
> Ou mon célèbre cover de "Pepito mi corazon", "Empalamiento es muy bonardo"... :love:



Et où peut-on trouver ces merveilles qui allient à la fois le rythme endiablé des fêtes de la cochonnaille d'Ajaccio et des paroles dignes de l'Académie ?! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et où peut-on trouver ces merveilles qui allient à la fois le rythme endiablé des fêtes de la cochonnaille d'Ajaccio et des paroles dignes de l'Académie ?! :love:



En live à la casa, après 4 ou 5 absinthes bien tassées...


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En live à la casa, après 4 ou 5 absinthes bien tassées...



J'imagine fort bien, avec accompagnement à la double cuillère à soupe qui va et vient entre la paume et l'aine  !


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2008)

C'était en septembre 1977.
La rue Mercière, à Lyon, se cherchait, entre la rue à putes qu'elle était et la rue à punks qu'elle était devenue. L'après-midi, j'avais acheté le premier disque des Saints. Après une soirée chimique chez un copain au troisième étage, côté Rhône, je descends vers minuit. Tiens, me dis-je, je vais aller boire une bière ou deux chez Mèmère. Mèmère, c'était un petit café fréquenté par des filles qui préféraient les filles. Je m'assieds au bar et je pose mon album des Saints sur le comptoir. Mèmère regarde l'album, puis moi, d'un air dégoûté et me dit : "quand est-ce que tu arrêteras d'écouter de la musique de tarlouze.?". Moi, je ne réponds rien. C'est que Mèmère, c'est un chic fille qui lit T.S. Eliot dans le texte. Mais elle n'aime pas qu'on la contredise. En cas de désaccord, elle a un argument frappant, un tonfa que lui aurait donné Bruce Lee (enfin c'est elle qui le dit). Et là, elle met Barbara à fond. Je bois mes deux bières et je sors. Sous une pluie battante, il y a une fille, juste au début du passage en face, en prefecto et bas résille. Je la reconnais tout de suite. C'est Edie Sedgwick. Je m'abrite en face d'elle. Au bout de dix minutes, elle s'aperçoit de ma présence et elle me dit : "tu écoutes les Saints ?". Et moi, chimico-bourré, je lui réponds : "ah non, pas du tout, juste Barbara". D'un coup, je disparais à sa vue. Son regard me traverse pour aller se fixer sur je ne sais quoi, plus loin, sur la place des Jacobins

[youtube]mC776KBLU7k[/youtube]

[youtube]u1-eLE2XluI&amp;feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## divoli (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu oublies mon tube : "Taille ton pieu dans du résineux, ça fait durer le pal"...
> Ou mon célèbre cover de "Pepito mi corazon", "Empalamiento es muy bonardo"... :love:



On va t'envoyer au Concours de l'Eurovision, tu as toutes tes chances. 

Tu as notre soutien.


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sous une pluie battante, il y a une fille, juste au début du passage en face, en prefecto et bas résille. Je la reconnais tout de suite. C'est Edie Sedgwick. Je m'abrite en face d'elle. Au bout de dix minutes, elle s'aperçoit de ma présence et elle me dit : "tu écoutes les Saints ?". Et moi, chimico-bourré, je lui réponds : "ah non, pas du tout, juste Barbara". D'un coup, je disparais à sa vue. Son regard me traverse pour aller se fixer sur je ne sais quoi, plus loin, sur la place des Jacobins.



Il faut quand même être sacrément raide pour faire le con lorsqu'on se fait brancher par la belle Edie Sedgwick (dont on se demande bien ce qu'elle foutait seule dans une rue de Lyon, so far away from N.Y !).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut quand même être sacrément raide pour faire le con lorsqu'on se fait brancher par la belle Edie Sedgwick



*JE VEUX, OUI!!!!*


----------



## Lila (10 Juin 2008)

...bon je vais partager un secret avec vous .....

..c'est un truc que j'écoute  en lousdé.....mais j'ai  honte ....(en même temps c'est le thème alors je le dis)

...c'est *ça* ....:love::love::love:

..mais j'ai pas trop honte parce que je l'écoute des fois avec Amok ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

Ah ouais... Quand même...


----------



## Lila (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *JE VEUX, OUI!!!!*




...bon en même temps il l'avoue lui même .........il était drogué !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon en même temps il l'avoue lui même .........il était drogué !!!!



Attends, attends... Heupeupeup!! Moi, même complètement stone dead, j'aurais déployé des trésors de fourberie pour essayer d'arriver à lui... Enfin, bref... :love:


----------



## Lila (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Attends, attends... Heupeupeup!! Moi, même complètement stone dead, j'aurais déployé des trésors de fourberie pour essayer d'arriver à lui... Enfin, bref... :love:



..oui mais toi comme moi on des des durs face aux produits dérivés et illicites qui servent à titiller la fibre artistique .....

..attends ...si ça se trouve c'était une hallu et il a parlé en plein Lyon à un réverbère ou une cabine téléphonique......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon je vais partager un secret avec vous .....
> 
> ..c'est un truc que j'écoute  en lousdé.....mais j'ai  honte ....(en même temps c'est le thème alors je le dis)
> 
> ...



*OUIIII, JE CROOOOIIIS*


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2008)

C'est la honte mais j'ai pas honte :love:

[YOUTUBE]m4xp6biFq_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lila (10 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est la honte mais j'ai pas honte :love:
> 
> m4xp6biFq_M



...ben faut pas ...c'est purement sexuel non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est la honte mais j'ai pas honte :love:


Aaaaaaah mais c'est qu'il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi! :love:
Et puis, on y déboîterait volontiers la bassin à Cocotte... :love::love:



Lila a dit:


> ...ben faut pas ...c'est purement sexuel non ?



... Oui ; voilà... Grillé!


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...)
> Et puis, on y déboîterait volontiers la bassin à Cocotte... :love::love:


C'est une manie !... 
Tu n'as jamais pensé à en faire ton métier ?!...


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaah mais c'est qu'il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi! :love:
> *Et puis, on y déboîterait volontiers la bassin à Cocotte*... :love::love:
> 
> 
> ...




Ça doit pas être bien dur en plus vu le gabarit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ET CRRRRRAAAAAaaaacccc !!!! Pardon madame :rose:

Nan nan mais j'aime la chanson sans le clip en plus :love:
Si tu me mets ça en boîte (mais bon j'y vais jamais) je me déhanche comme une petite pute et et je reprends le refrain en coeur :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Attends, attends... Heupeupeup!! Moi, même complètement stone dead, j'aurais déployé des trésors de fourberie pour essayer d'arriver à lui... Enfin, bref... :love:





Lila a dit:


> ..oui mais toi comme moi on des des durs face aux produits dérivés et illicites qui servent à titiller la fibre artistique .....
> 
> ..attends ...si ça se trouve c'était une hallu et il a parlé en plein Lyon à un réverbère ou une cabine téléphonique......



Ouais, bon. Je veux bien.  

Mais ça, c'est parce que vous n'avez pas connu Mèmère et ses bières thaïlandaises. Je me souviens d'un jour où son fournisseur avait été tellement bien achalandé que j'ai écouté Barbara toute la soirée en croyant que c'était les Dead Boys


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Si tu me mets ça en boîte (mais bon j'y vais jamais) je me déhanche comme une petite pute et et je reprends le refrain en coeur :love:



Coquine, va! :love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ... j'ai écouté Barbara toute la soirée en croyant que c'était les Dead Boys



*CONFONDRE LES DEAD BOYS
AVEC BARBARA EST IMPARDONNABLE,
MONSIEUR! ET CE QUEL QUE 
SOI L'ÉTAT DANS LEQUEL ON
SE TROUVE!!!*


----------



## prasath (10 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan nan mais j'aime la chanson sans le clip en plus :love:
> Si tu me mets ça en boîte (mais bon j'y vais jamais) je me déhanche comme une petite pute et et je reprends le refrain en coeur :love:



Ca mériterait un dessin qui t'afficherait bien et pour longtemps


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Ca mériterait un dessin qui t'afficherait bien et pour longtemps



te gêne pas


----------



## GroDan (10 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est la honte mais j'ai pas honte :love:



Le fond, c'est le fond ce truc...je pensais même pas que ça pouvait exister...déjà Tekilatex and coe c'est insupportable mais là :mouais:


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..mais j'ai pas trop honte parce que je l'écoute des fois avec Amok ....



Ah non, là tu confonds avec "Pandi Panda"


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Le fond, c'est le fond ce truc...je pensais même pas que ça pouvait exister...déjà Tekilatex and coe c'est insupportable mais là :mouais:



C'est le L'ART à l'état brut c'est tout


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah non, là tu confonds avec "Pandi Panda"


C'est malin !...  
Je l'ai en tête, maintenant !... 

Pour la peine; aucune raison que je sois le seul... 


[YOUTUBE]SrBQSFMA-Sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et puis, on y déboîterait volontiers la bassin à Cocotte... :love::love:



Aaaah mon dieu, fait quelque chose, faut que ça sorte :love:



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ç
> Si tu me mets ça en boîte (mais bon j'y vais jamais) je me déhanche comme une petite pute et et je reprends le refrain en coeur :love:



Ah mince grillé par cocotte de chez Fessbouc


----------



## GroDan (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est le L'ART à l'état brut c'est tout



Rhaaa, je savais que j'y connaissais rien à l'art !:rateau: Pardon !!


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est malin !...
> Je l'ai en tête, maintenant !...
> 
> Pour la peine; aucune raison que je sois le seul...



Ouais, bah n'empêche que sous des dessous anodins, cette chanson possède en filigrane des combats politiques toujours d'actu, et est interprétée avec une intelligence et un talent sans pareils. Inutile de parler de la chorégraphie : on sent parfaitement l'influence New Yorkaise.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

*LE SOLEIL VIENT DE SE LEVER
ENCORE UNE BELLE JOURNÉE
ET IL VA BIENTÔT ARRIVER
L'AMI RICORÉE

IL VIENT TOUJOURS AU BON MOMENT
AVEC SES PAINS ET SES CROISSANTS
L'AMI DU PETIT DÉJEUNER
L'AMI RICORÉE

IL VIENT TOUJOURS À LA BONNE HEURE
CELLE OÙ ON CHANTE TOUS EN COEUR
L'AMI DU PETIT DÉJEUNER
L'AMI RICORÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ*






:love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ouais, bah n'empêche que sous des dessous anodins, cette chanson possède en filigrane des combats politiques toujours d'actu, et est interprétée avec une intelligence et un talent sans pareils. Inutile de parler de la chorégraphie : on sent parfaitement l'influence New Yorkaise.


Ouais... 
Avec toutes les conneries racontées, précédemment, au cours de ces pages, non seulement j'avais la chanson en tête...
Mais j'avais aussi la vision d'un PATOCH' voulant déboîter le bassin de ce pauvre panda... :sick: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon je vais partager un secret avec vous .....



Et ta collection de disques de Cor de chasse, t'en parles pas ? 


Ce fil me fait penser à un concours fait avec des potes il y a longtemps. Nous devions, dans un laps de temps défini, trouver le disque le plus naze. Je ne vous raconte pas les heures de recherche, dans les greniers, dans les bacs des parents... A l'arrivée, il faut bien avouer qu'il y avait des perles. Nous étions assez fiers de nous, globalement, attendant le dernier qui se présenta quelques minutes avant l'heure fatidique de la fin du challenge.
Avec un air mystérieux et satisfait, il posa sur la table un sac contenant visiblement un 33 tours. Puis il le sortit.
Et là nous fûmes saisis d'effroi. Nous comprimes que tous nos efforts des jours derniers venaient d'être balayés par une simple pochette : les tubes des Beatles repris à l'accordéon.


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

du coup ça donne ça : 



> Mais j'avais aussi la vision d'un PATOCH' portant la robe jaune de Yelle, jouant du Cor de Chasse et voulant déboîter le bassin d'un Lila déguisé en Panda et qui sifflerait comme une cocotte-minute




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2008)

J'ai un peu honte mais j'adore ce morceau:

[YOUTUBE]eGPhUr-T6UM[/YOUTUBE]

Ayeeeuuhhhh, ca fait mal les cailloux dans la tèèèteeuuuuhhh!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ayeeeuuhhhh, ca fait mal les cailloux dans la tèèèteeuuuuhhh!



Les cailloux, c'est encore des douceurs... Des parpaings, ouais!!!


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai un peu honte mais j'adore ce morceau:
> 
> [youtube]eGPhUr-T6UM[/youtube]
> 
> Ayeeeuuhhhh, ca fait mal les cailloux dans la tèèèteeuuuuhhh!



mais c'est Teo dans le clip !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2008)

Tiens allez une autre

[YOUTUBE]Jpif7Yv_dQE[/YOUTUBE]

Outre le fait que la reprise soit plus de registre de la parodie, l'ensemble de la production de ce groupe était quand même très merdique et pourtant j'aime ça  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens allez une autre
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Jpif7Yv_dQE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Outre le fait que la reprise soit plus de registre de la parodie, l'ensemble de la production de ce groupe était quand même très merdique et pourtant j'aime ça  :love:


Ils ne feront jamais aussi merdique bien que lui :

[YOUTUBE]6ijx-oe0o64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens allez une autre
> 
> [youtube]Jpif7Yv_dQE[/youtube]
> 
> Outre le fait que la reprise soit plus de registre de la parodie, l'ensemble de la production de ce groupe était quand même très merdique et pourtant j'aime ça  :love:



Honte à consommer avec délectation 

Y avait quand même Stiv Bators dans le lot


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Y avait quand même Stiv Bators dans le lot


Comme quoi ça fait pas tout


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

dans le genre reprise de chansons pourries par qui tu ne t'attendrais pas, bah j'aime bien la fantaise de Yael Naïm, j'ai quand même réussi à entendre du Britney Spears en live&#8230;

[youtube]j5pP55u9s10[/youtube]

_feuj un jour, feuj toujours&#8230; 



ps : ça marche aussi avec fuck&#8230; 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ne feront jamais aussi merdique bien que lui :
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]Hmpppffffffff...[/J'ENTUBE]



Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu ries...
Je me demande si je vais te garder comme ami...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

[DM]xtll5&related=1[/DM]



Dans une version originale


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dans le genre reprise de chansons pourries par qui tu ne t'attendrais pas, bah j'aime bien la fantaise de Yael Naïm, j'ai quand même réussi à entendre du Britney Spears en live
> _
> 
> _



Ah mais attend, Toxic c'est une super bonne chanson. 
Et je déconne pas en plus.
En plus le clip est.... GRRRRRrrrrRRRR! :love: 
[YOUTUBE]TkIytHD5v9c[/YOUTUBE]
Bon, ça va je sors.


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah mais attend, Toxic c'est une super bonne chanson.
> Et je déconne pas en plus.
> En plus le clip est.... GRRRRRrrrrRRRR! :love:
> [youtube]TkIytHD5v9c[/youtube]
> Bon, ça va je sors.



ouais, mais j'aime pas les blondes !   _surtout si la brune à côté est juive&#8230; _ça fait un truc en plus&#8230; va comprendre charles ! 

Chapi chapo, j'aime la version "originelle", là à la gratte, c'est de la branlette&#8230; même Fiuczynsky n'est jamais aussi vulgaire ! 

edit : sinon dans le même genre, j'ai jamais vraiment aimé ton avatar mais je fais des exceptions&#8230;


----------



## Chang (11 Juin 2008)

* Ils étaient amoureux,
il s'aimaient tous les deux 
ils étaient heureux.

A l'atelier,ses copines lui disaientt:
Pourquoi tu l'aimes tant ton dudulle?
il est pas beau,il est mal fait.
Mais elle gentiment répondais: 
Z'en faites pas,les amis ce que j'aime en lui:
C'est la grosse b*te à Dudulle,
j'la prend j'la suce elle m'enc*le,
aaa les amis vous dire c'que c'est bon 
quand y m'la gare dans l'oignon,
c'est pas une b*te ordinaire,
quand y m'la fout dans le derière 
j'me sent soudain toute rempli 
du cul jusqu'au nombril 
aaaaaa Dudulle.

Ca devait arriver 
ils se sont marier,
ils ont convoler.
D'abort ca tourna rond
,il caressa l'menton,
il flanqua des nionds.**
A l'atelier,ses copines lui disaientt:
Pourquoi tu l'aimes tant ton dudulle?
il est pas beau,il est mal fait.
Mais elle gentiment répondais: 
Z'en faites pas,les amis ce que j'aime en lui:
C'est la grosse b*te à Dudulle,
j'la prend j'la suce elle m'enc*le,
aaa les amis vous dire c'que c'est bon 
quand y m'la gare dans l'oignon,
c'est pas une b*te ordinaire,
quand y m'la fout dans le derière 
j'me sent soudain toute rempli 
du cul jusqu'au nombril 
aaaaaa Dudulle.**

ONE MORE TIIIIIME ... !!! *

Ne pas oublier de taper des mains sur la table.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils ne feront jamais aussi merdique bien que lui :



mais c'est une connerie ou pas ? il est vraiment sérieux le garçon ?


----------



## Lila (11 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et ta collection de disques de Cor de chasse, t'en parles pas ?



:rose:...salaud ...on avait dit pas les trucs politiques !!!!!!!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]NauajKwZkNs&hl=fr[/YOUTUBE]


:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> mais c'est une connerie ou pas ? il est vraiment sérieux le garçon ?


Il a l'air en tout cas.


Pour en revenir au sujet du fil, j'aime bien ça :

[YOUTUBE]kvDMlk3kSYg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Nm1g8FFRArc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YgemkqLRing[/YOUTUBE]

Désolé. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Mais arrête, Boney M, c'est la classe absolue 
La musique, la choré, le costume... que du rêve


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mais arrête, Boney M, c'est la classe absolue
> La musique, la choré, le costume... que du rêve


C'est surtout kitsch à mort.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Dans mon iTunes, j'ai du Ilona Mitrecey.
Même, des fois, je l'écoute.

La vie d'ma mère, j'ai pas honte !
(sinon, je ne vous le dirais pas)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dans mon iTunes, j'ai du Ilona Mitrecey.
> Même, des fois, je l'écoute.
> 
> La vie d'ma mère, j'ai pas honte !
> (sinon, je ne vous le dirais pas)


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'était en septembre 1977.
> 
> ../...
> Je la reconnais tout de suite. C'est Edie Sedgwick.
> .../...



Tu en tenais une vraiment bonne qui t'avais fait passer dans un trou du continuum , ou bien ton vrai nom c'est Valérian©
Elle est morte en 1971 :rose:

Pour répondre au fil, je n'ai honte de rien. Chacun sait qu'il y a le bon gout et celui des autres


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2008)

Moi j'aime bien ce truc... 

[YOUTUBE]_9PYdMFgi-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu en tenais une vraiment bonne qui t'avais fait passer dans un trou du continuum , ou bien ton vrai nom c'est Valérian©
> Elle est morte en 1971 :rose:



Les deux


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2008)

Y'avait Martin Circus aussi que j'adore. Quand je mets ça au bureau, c'est le succès assuré... :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]ALkXBNcoyOw&h[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien ce truc...
> 
> [youtube]_9PYdMFgi-E[/youtube]




ceci dit, rien que pour Teki en costume-cravate, ça le fait !


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juin 2008)

Il y a très très trèèèèès longtemps j'étais amoureuse de lui :rose:

[YOUTUBE]RLazFUErUI4[/YOUTUBE]​
jusqu'au jour où j'ai appris qu'il était plus vieux que mon père :affraid: :affraid:

je vous jure ça calme


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a très très trèèèèès longtemps j'étais amoureuse de lui :rose:
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]DUCON[/J'ENTUBE]​



Tu me déçois comme tu n'as pas idée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien ce truc...
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]_9PYdMFgi-E[/J'ENTUBE]



Tu es pardonné, mon Vinc' ; car eux, au moins, ils sont bien habillés...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juin 2008)

Envie de se déhancher ? 

[YOUTUBE]sQfXUq8PKwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu me déçois comme tu n'as pas idée...



j'arrête tout de suite de fantasmer sur les jolies cuisses de la guernouille j'allais jusqu'à insulter les nanas de mon frangin qui écoutaient ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'allais jusqu'à insulter les nanas de mon frangin qui écoutaient ça



Hé bien moi, je continue : 

*COOOONNAAAAAASSES!!!*


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé bien moi, je continue :
> 
> *COOOONNAAAAAASSES!!!*


chiures de cafards filles de raclures, c'est pas mal aussi :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> chiures de cafards filles de raclures, c'est pas mal aussi :love:



Certes, certes... Mais un brin top littéraire.
Des fois, elles comprennent pas...


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a très très trèèèèès longtemps j'étais amoureuse de lui :rose:
> 
> [youtube]RLazFUErUI4[/youtube]​
> jusqu'au jour où j'ai appris qu'il était plus vieux que mon père :affraid: :affraid:
> ...



Surtout, ne lis pas ce qu'il y a écrit juste après ton post

Ce ne sont rien que des médisants 

JJ était un visionnaire (enfin, à l'envers, du coup)

Mais je suis un peu d'accord avec toi : il  était vieux avant d'être né 

[youtube]7IhflwZdtf4[/youtube]


----------



## Nexka (11 Juin 2008)

C'est assez fascinant, la majorité des gars déteste Goldman, alors que la plus part des filles l'adore 

Je sais que je suis pas une référence au niveau musique, mais chaque fois que JJG passe à la radio, je peux pas m'empêcher de chanter à tue-tête ravie :love:  


Bon ben Alem ne va plus fantasmer sur mes fesses :hein: :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Je sais que je suis pas une référence au niveau musique, mais chaque fois que JJG passe à la radio, je peux pas m'empêcher d*e chanter à tue-tête ravie* :love:



Même sur les ch&#339;urs de l'Armée Rouge ?


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> C'est Bon ben Alem ne va plus fantasmer sur mes fesses :hein: :rose:



T'inquiètes, en principe ça lui passe après 2 post... 



Nexka a dit:


> C'est assez fascinant, la majorité des gars déteste Goldman, alors que la plus part des filles l'adore



En fait ils sont jaloux, ils auraient aimé qu'elle fasse autant de disque que JJG:

[YOUTUBE]YvstDQIG5Kk[/YOUTUBE]​




			
				mon insulaire préféré a dit:
			
		

> Tu me déçois comme tu n'as pas idée...



bah... ça aurait pu être pire : j'aurais pu "te navrer à point..."©


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> En fait ils sont jaloux, ils auraient aimé qu'elle fasse autant de disque que JJG:
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]MÉGABONNASSE!!![/J'ENTUBE]​



Nan nan nan... Juste quelques pornos Italiens de la grande époque, sans plus... :love::love::style:


:bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Lastrada (11 Juin 2008)

Même pas honte, peur, mal

[YOUTUBE]76i_VDedu1Y[/YOUTUBE]


et là, :rose: c'est pas des cornemuses c'est des guitares, hein.. 

[YOUTUBE]hkr_2G3Jlko[/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon ben Alem ne va plus fantasmer sur mes fesses :hein: :rose:



ah bah si ya des traditions incontournables quand même tes fesses entr'autres 



Craquounette a dit:


> T'inquiètes, en principe ça lui passe après 2 post...



certes mais si tu en rajoutes, ça passera moins vite !


----------



## Lila (11 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> .... *incontournables* quand même tes fesses entr'autres




...ya une notion péjorative de taille  dans tes propos je trouve

...bon faut voir pour juger aussi ...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ya une notion péjorative de taille  dans tes propos je trouve
> 
> ...bon faut voir pour juger aussi ...



j'ai des photos&#8230; et je les garde ! 


pour moi, exclusivement&#8230; ou alors pour Lorna&#8230; 

tu sais "incontournable" veut aussi dire d'autres choses&#8230;


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juin 2008)

Lorsque j'ai fait mes premiers pas dans l'univers génial de 'j'emmerde mes parents" j'écoutait Bruel.
A peu près toutes les chansons, et j'adorais ça...
... Je devrais avoir honte mais jusqu'à l'album de son "retour", j'adore ! 
Et j'ai PRESQUE pas honte...


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> En fait ils sont jaloux, ils auraient aimé qu'elle fasse autant de disque que JJG:
> 
> [youtube]BOING BOING TCHIKABOUM[youtube]​


​ 

:love::love::love:

Et le petit solo de "sax" en plein milieu, quelle merveille 

Merci Craquounette pour cet elixir de jouvence ...  ...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2008)

bon, on va remonter un poil le niveau&#8230; grâce à Libé&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]Sqh9FpIVcnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bon, on va remonter un poil le niveau grâce à Libé
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Sqh9FpIVcnw[/YOUTUBE]



Quelle bien pale copie de la version de Trio en 1981...

[YOUTUBE]BMikAeK8rL0&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2008)

J'essaie de remonter le niveau de plusieurs poils 

Edouard. _My name is Edouard _(1966)

[youtube]IuXeHz-Fj6w[/youtube]


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu sais "incontournable" veut aussi dire d'autres choses



.....oui tu as 100 fois raison 

..;gardons la tête haute et allons droit devant ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2008)

Tout ça ne vaut pas un bon Camillo :love::love::love:


[YOUTUBE]hwsLhZCBpHo&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> C'est assez fascinant, la majorité des gars déteste Goldman, alors que la plus part des filles l'adore


 
Ah bon ?
J'aime bien Goldman.

J'adore Mylène Farmer.

J'aime bien certaines chansons de Dalida...





... Mais je déteste la techno.



Ouf !
Pendant un instant, j'ai cru que le bon sens populaire allait me cataloguer gay.
Hé hé.


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle bien pale copie de la version de Trio en 1981...
> 
> [youtube]BMikAeK8rL0&hl[/youtube]



c'est bien, tu as enfin compris le thème du sujet pour une fois ! 

c'est donc une chanson que tu aimes et que c'est la honte ? 

par contre, le clip lorgne avec des clins d'ils appuyés sur Fassbinder


----------



## GroDan (12 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> chiures de cafards&#8230; filles de raclures, c'est pas mal aussi&#8230; :love:


je remets pas la citation du Patochman, mais je me disais que je me suis fais bannir pour bien moins que ça et que je me traine un vieil avertissement pour manquement à la charte et à la courtoisie !!!
:love:
On fait beaucoup pour les Corses...


----------



## Nexka (12 Juin 2008)

Bon aller je reviens un peu sur les chansons que c'est vraiment la honte.... 
Mais que j'addooooorreee chanter à tue-tête :love: :love: (pas autant que Goldman toutefois, mais Goldman j'ai pas honte  )



[YOUTUBE]pj4hKRTai78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Craquounette (12 Juin 2008)

Encore un qui lit dans le gruyère...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]XXuikW0U-Is[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juin 2008)

Autre monument de la période disco : *Born to be alive*

[YOUTUBE]kcBvLXGOkPk[/YOUTUBE]


N'empêche, le mec, c'est son seul tube mais il s'est tellement fait des c***** en or avec qu'il ne vit que de ce que ça lui rapporte. Chapeau !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> [TOUTOUYOUTUBE]Caniche blond[/TOUTOUYOUTUBE]



Le toiletteur a dû faire fortune


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon aller je reviens un peu sur les chansons que c'est vraiment la honte....
> Mais que j'addooooorreee chanter à tue-tête :love: :love: (pas autant que Goldman toutefois, mais Goldman j'ai pas honte  )
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah ! Je sens ce fil sur des bons rails*

Il nous faut franchir les caps de la honte

[youtube]r_ETEpuAYgo[/youtube]

*(sans jeu de mot pour elle )


----------



## Craquounette (12 Juin 2008)

Je préfère cette version


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je préfère cette version



J'étais sûr que quelqu'un allait la faire 

(et j'avais parié Craquounette)

(j'ai gagné)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> N'empêche, le mec, c'est son seul tube mais il s'est tellement fait des c***** en or avec qu'il ne vit que de ce que ça lui rapporte. Chapeau !



Cela dit une des ses anciennes choristes doit être encore plus riche : Madonna.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]3uNyPefjS88[/YOUTUBE]

Vous dansez? :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je préfère cette version



je suis trop trop deçue .....  je pensais tomber la dessus :love::love::love::love:


[YOUTUBE]2KqaLUFCMpw[/YOUTUBE]







gloup gloup a dit:


> Vous dansez? :rose:




oui  iiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:


----------



## Lastrada (13 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]5pkfl4x8q4s[/YOUTUBE]


​
Edit : @Tiponch, vas y parle pour toi. Propaganda, c'est pas mal la honte quand même.


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

C'est gentillet, tout ça finalement...
Si vous en aviez vraiment honte, vous n'en parleriez pas...


----------



## Lastrada (13 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ZycTbbhneC0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Marv' !... 
Les seuls trucs dont j'ai honte...
Je ne les aime pas, mais je les ai en tête quand même... 
Je ne les posterais donc pas...
En plus ce serait hors charte, rien à voir avec le sexe... (si seulement !)...


----------



## prasath (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai bien une chanson dont j'ai vraiment honte :rose:
Mais elle a donné a naissance à quelques pages de BD, donc j'aime bien l'écouter quand je la dessine :rose:.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sW6TqO8ipv4&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sW6TqO8ipv4&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Aïe, aïe, aïe...
Encore une, que l'_insulaire_ va vouloir "déboîter" !...


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Aïe, aïe, aïe...
> Encore une, que l'_insulaire_ va vouloir "déboîter" !...



Il ne fait souvent que crier ce que beaucoup d'entre nous pensent ! 
Ceci étant, va savoir : les petites gapettes des Rubettes pourraient lui faire aussi de l'effet !


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il ne fait souvent que crier ce que beaucoup d'entre nous pensent !


En 7, rouge, gras, italique ?!... 
_(la place que ça prend dans la tête !...)_ 
Ceci dit, pour moi, les dernières "présentées", bof... :rose:
Je "bloque" sur la couleur (café)... :love:


Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, va savoir : les petites gapettes des Rubettes pourraient lui faire aussi de l'effet !


 :sick:


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ceci dit, pour moi, les dernières "présentées", bof... :rose:
> Je "bloque" sur la couleur (café)... :love:
> :sick:



C'est pas bien d'être sectaire !


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas bien d'être sectaire !


Je ne le suis pas; pour preuve, je suis prêt à tout les sacrifices !... 




_C'est juste une "tendance"... _


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2008)

no comment

(je suis pressé, je ne peux pas rester, désolé)

(je me demande cependant encore aujourd'hui pourquoi elle doit s'en aller)

(et où ?)

[youtube]mYHMOA5hAng[/youtube]


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2oYuWTBpM1E&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2oYuWTBpM1E&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Oh la la... Muriel de Niagara...
Oooooooohhhhh la laaaaaaaa......

Surtout en brune... Mon Dieu....

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> no comment
> 
> (je suis pressé, je ne peux pas rester, désolé)
> 
> ...



J'en connais un qui aurait pu lui dire "Casse-toi pov' conne". 



Amok a dit:


> Oh la la... Muriel de Niagara...
> Oooooooohhhhh la laaaaaaaa......
> 
> :love:


Elle a une belle chute de reins... et pas du Niagara. :rateau:    

Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

J'avoue, je suis fan de ce truc de Mondino, découvert dans "Bonsoir les clips" sur Antenne 2 il y a bien longtemps... :love::love::love:


[YOUTUBE]-gkxQCQPK6I&hl=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

et là j'ai vraiment honte, mais je suis super fan du clip. Un grand moment de télé..


[YOUTUBE]SUy_azaruIk&hl=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> [youteube]Arglllll....[/youteube]
> 
> 
> Oh la la... Muriel de Niagara...
> ...



Arglaaaaaa :love: :love: :love:

Bien vu cher Momok...

allez, j'en remets une petite couche :love: :rateau: 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xliia_niagara-jai-vu_music


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Arglaaaaaa :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Bien vu cher Momok...
> 
> ...



J'avoue, j'ai l'intégrale des albums... :rose:


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Bon, nous sommes d'accord : il n'y a aucune honte à écouter et (encore moins) regarder Niagara !  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, nous sommes d'accord : il n'y a aucune honte à écouter et (encore moins) regarder Niagara !  :love:




A regarder, non 

(mais alors pas du tout, vraiment pas:love

A écouter ? 

Heu...

Ben non, finalement 

(pourquoi j'en ai parlé là, moi ?)


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juin 2008)

Il y' a une 20aines d'années c'était trop top classe underground d'écouter ça:

[YOUTUBE]IuezNswtRfo[/YOUTUBE]

Maintenant j'aime toujours mais j'ai honte


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Dans le genre beauté qui tue (aussi...) mais dont la zique, pour le coup, a mal passée les ans.


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RXURCU6Oh4Q&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RXURCU6Oh4Q&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2008)

je n'ai absolument aucune honte d'aimer cette chanson, sa poésie et sa malice !! Zao, j' adore !!

[youtube]uKP1HNfY3JE[/youtube]

rien que pour le bordel qu'on foutait avec Evariste dans le Bissap finissant facilement dans la rue St-Leu avec les verres de rhum&#8230; en chantant et parodiant les paroles par des danses cadavérées&#8230; 

et donc dédicacée à M. Cité CarterTheHead&#8230; 

la qualité est roots !


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]aAhv61-s2xY[/YOUTUBE]​
Mon Dieu...J'avais meme le tee-shirt :rose:


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2008)

Sans le son, c'est encore plus drôle 

De toutes façons, si on se met à piocher dans les années 80, ça va être la honte : look, chorégraphie et tutti quanti, gasp, oups et beuh...:casse::sick:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Vous m'avez fait craquer ...

J'aimais sans comprendre les paroles 
J'aime toujours ...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2008)

[youtube]OvMoRVrqx_I[/youtube]

je n'ai jamais aimé Talk Talk&#8230; mais cette chanson je l'aime et j'ai honte&#8230; mais c'est à cause de Neil Hannon ça&#8230;


----------



## Nexka (13 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ancêtre de la coupe techtonique​
> Mon Dieu...J'avais meme le tee-shirt :rose:



Vous croyiez qu'en fait elle fait un hommage à Stendhal? :mouais:


----------



## koeklin (13 Juin 2008)

Y'a pas mal de titres des années 80 sur ce fil.
allez mon mien:
[youtube]9ICMtjPJEbQ[/youtube]
:rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2008)

En fait, il y a des crus de honte, des hontes millésimées

Et je me souviens, 1983, c'était vraiment une bonne année

Laura Branigan. _Self Control

_[youtube]NtUpvJa9FmY&amp;feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Merde j'ai crié "Oh oh oh"


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2008)

Après

[YOUTUBE]AJFnnR5rCC0[/YOUTUBE]


Avant 

[YOUTUBE]GzxvGarDSM8[/YOUTUBE]





​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]LbdYDVp1nz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2008)

Le drame du corse c&#8217;est que le Dieu qui lui a donné le bon goût le jour de sa naissance, a pris la peine d&#8217;ajouter "mais il sera le seul à le savoir".

P..OCH... Tu nous montes un fil sur le bon goût  dont  tu as le secret et qui sent la rose pour changer ?


----------



## Philippe (14 Juin 2008)

Alain Delon (toujours lui)


chante pour les grosses têtes de MacGeneration !!!!







[YOUTUBE]X4SaJReJqng[/YOUTUBE]






On l'applaudit !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2008)

Les années 80, c'est surtout la grande époque de Stéphanie de Monaco.

[YOUTUBE]HrJ1Ldwz62M[/YOUTUBE]

:afraid: :casse: :sick:

Depuis elle est devenue raisonnable : elle a arrêté la chanson.


----------



## Nexka (14 Juin 2008)

Euhhh.... Je vous rappelle que vous devez les aimer les chansons de ce topic.. Pas seulement en avoir honte


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2008)

là, à part Lastrada qui pour ne sortir du Marc Seberg a forcément aimé ça, tu es sûr que tu as aimé ça ou c'est juste ta jeunesse d'adolescent boutonneux ?

parce que j'étais pas vieux mais je la conchiais la princesse&#8230; Ludwig Rules à cette époque !


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Euhhh.... Je vous rappelle que vous devez les aimer les chansons de ce topic.. Pas seulement en avoir honte



Tu veux voir les disques ? 

Voir la pièce jointe 17487






alèm a dit:


> là, à part Lastrada qui pour ne sortir du Marc Seberg [...]



 ... sortir du Marc Seberg, puis du Marquis de Sade.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> là, à part Lastrada qui pour ne sortir du Marc Seberg a forcément aimé ça, tu es sûr que tu as aimé ça ou c'est juste ta jeunesse d'adolescent boutonneux ?
> 
> parce que j'étais pas vieux mais je la conchiais la princesse Ludwig Rules à cette époque !


Non. C'est juste ma jeunesse d'adolescent boutonneux. Mais puisqu'on parlait des daubes des années 80, celle-là en était une belle.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2008)

ouais mais on s'en fout, on veut savoir ce que tu aimes mais dont tu as honte&#8230; moi j'ai un peu honte de Zao&#8230; mais c'est tellement bon d'avoir honte&#8230;


----------



## Calor45 (14 Juin 2008)

Nancy Sinatra  ( la fille de Franck ) & Lee Hazlewood - Jackson

[YOUTUBE]rnkuRQ8tjIE[/YOUTUBE]

J'étais pas né, mais il semble que les moustachus avaient la cote en ce temps là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Les années 80, c'est surtout la grande époque de Stéphanie de Monaco.
> 
> :afraid: :casse: :sick:
> 
> Depuis elle est devenue raisonnable : elle a arrêté la chanson.



Je n'ose imaginer le budget..... En plus à l'époque une partie avait été tournée à l'Ile Maurice.... pas besoins d'allez aussi loin non.... ?!


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2008)

Imac56 a dit:


> Je n'ose imaginer le budget..... En plus à l'époque une partie avait été tournée à l'Ile Maurice.... pas besoins d'allez aussi loin non.... ?!



Elle enregistrait aussi à Paris :



			
				Les nuls a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, je suis Bruno Carette.
> Bonsoir, je suis Chantal Lauby.
> Bonsoir, je suis Alain Chabat.
> Tous ces titres ne seront pas développés dans cette édition...
> *Ouragan : * Stéphanie de Monaco qui enregistre en ce moment dans un studio parisien est de plus en plus accaparée par son nouveau métier de chanteuse. Elle déclare : J'ai un pied à Paris et un autre à Monaco. On plaint les Lyonnais.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Dans le genre filtre à merdes vous remplissez pleinement votre rôle...



Bof, je filtre tout, même la neige 

[youtube]7A9xWYZD55U&amp;feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]rc-hzZnyC6c[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pB5x6cDMjao&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pB5x6cDMjao&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

C'est le moment de me bouler en ROUGE... !


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'est le moment de me bouler en ROUGE... !
> --------------------
> J*e lutte contre le narcissisme MacGéen : je répète, pas de boulage vert, et si vous tenez à me bouler, faites-le en ROUGE !!!
> Mais faites-le bon sang, puisque je vous le dis !*


Et si on n'est pas content on boule en vert, c'est ça ?


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

Oui.


Comment vouloir se rendre intéressant.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> (...)
> Comment vouloir se rendre intéressant.


Tsss, tsss...
Tu parles peut-être trop vite, _Zébulon_....


----------



## Chang (15 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> Tu parles peut-être trop [...]




Faut pas hesiter a etre franc ...  ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Juin 2008)

Non, non... pas Bénabar... http://forums.macg.co/bar-macg/benabar-de-m-122724.html

Honnêtement?  Tout Serge Lama, sans exception.  Honte à moi... de mon entourage, personne ne le sais  :love::love::love: 

Mais je l'écoute toujours, depuis plus de 30 ans...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pB5x6cDMjao&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pB5x6cDMjao&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> C'est le moment de me bouler en ROUGE... !


*VIVA LA REVOLUCION !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et si on n'est pas content on boule en vert, c'est ça ?



Non.
On boule aussi en rouge.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pB5x6cDMjao&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pB5x6cDMjao&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> C'est le moment de me bouler en ROUGE... !



Merci. Je ne connaissais pas ce morceau. 
Mais, à bien y réfléchir, je n'aurais pas honte de l'écouter


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (15 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> *VIVA LA REVOLUCION !!!*



Justement, avec ce fil, du coup, je me suis re-écouté





Ceci dit, honte ou pas, j'adore quand même ........ 
Et je me souviens encore des paroles


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2008)

petitchaperonrouge a dit:


> Justement, avec ce fil, du coup, je me suis re-écouté
> 
> Ceci dit, honte ou pas, j'adore quand même ........
> Et je me souviens encore des paroles



Pitin, toute ma jeunesse !
Mon morceau préféré : l'assassinat de Marat 

Même pas honte, très supérieur à la t'es que tonique.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> *VIVA LA REVOLUCION !!!*



La Révolution centriste, ça va de soi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> La Révolution centriste, ça va de soi...


Démocrate.


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je n'ai jamais aimé Talk Talk&#8230; mais cette chanson je l'aime et j'ai honte&#8230; mais c'est à cause de Neil Hannon ça&#8230;



Je vais avoir clairement honte : J'aimais beaucoup Talk Talk et il m'arrive parfois de réécouter certains morceaux (dont celui là) 

Là où j'ai encore plus honte, c'est que je garde un _excellent_ souvenir de leur concert au Zénith. 

Ca aussi, j'écoute encore parfois, à ma très grande honte ! 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvAVJTQeFiQ&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vvAVJTQeFiQ&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

(Morceau repris dernièrement par No Doubt).

- > Seulement pour les fans :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2008)

Spéciale dédicace à JPTK 

[YOUTUBE]lMz0lVcKks8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

J'ai honte d'écouter plein de trucs, mais a priori, je n'ai pas honte de ce que j'écoute, c'est mon choix propre (oué, bon pléonasme, et alors...)

Par contre, c'est vrai que se promener au lycée avec du classique dans le baladeur n'a pas été toujours bien vu dans la masse. C'est pourquoi il faudrait préciser ce que veut dire le "c'est la honte"...


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> J'ai honte d'écouter plein de trucs, mais a priori, je n'ai pas honte de ce que j'écoute, c'est mon choix propre (oué, bon pléonasme, et alors...)
> 
> Par contre, c'est vrai que se promener au lycée avec du classique dans le baladeur n'a pas été toujours bien vu dans la masse. C'est pourquoi il faudrait préciser ce que veut dire le "c'est la honte"...



Bof, la masse, on s'en fout

La honte dépasse les petites oreilles de Diane
La honte est dionysiaque
Car l'éternel retour la métamorphosera

Alors, pour le classicos, 

Un bon vieux Walter-Wendy Carlos

Et, pour le reste que du Wendy

[youtube]73iYaoXBzVY&amp;feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]mqTfaaBVquY[/youtube]


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> J'ai honte d'écouter plein de trucs, mais a priori, je n'ai pas honte de ce que j'écoute, c'est mon choix propre (oué, bon pléonasme, et alors...)
> 
> Par contre, c'est vrai que se promener au lycée avec du classique dans le baladeur n'a pas été toujours bien vu dans la masse. C'est pourquoi il faudrait préciser ce que veut dire le "c'est la honte"...



En gros (en tout cas pour ce fil) c'est quand tu te cherches tout pleins d'excuses de pourquoi tu aimes telle ou telle chanson. :hein: 
Si tu écoutes un truc, que tu l'aimes et que tu l'assumes pleinement, ya pas de honte 

Au collège j'étais fan de Charles Trenet, ça passait pas vraiment non plus auprés de mes camarades, mais je ne le cachais pas, je trouvais pas que c'était une honte (aujourd'hui non plus).


Bon aller pour illustrer, encore un truc que j'aime bien, mais que c'est la honte  (souvenir de soirée sardinade à Vieux Boucaux :love: )

[YOUTUBE]NuDDC6i84fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2008)

Pendant que j'y suis 

[youtube]CfviAmY8L6Q&amp;feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

OK...

la masse.. on s'en fout.

on est tout un chacun partie de la masse.

La masse n'est pas.

Il serait mieux pour nous que cela soit vrai...

Je suis à la masse... ce que l'Opinel est au couteau... ou est-ce l'inverse?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> OK...
> 
> la masse.. on s'en fout.
> 
> ...



Tente de t'éloigner des mouches de la place publique.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> En gros (en tout cas pour ce fil) c'est quand tu te cherches tout pleins d'excuses de pourquoi tu aimes telle ou telle chanson. :hein:
> Si tu écoutes un truc, que tu l'aimes et que tu l'assumes pleinement, ya pas de honte
> 
> Au collège j'étais fan de Charles Trenet, ça passait pas vraiment non plus auprés de mes camarades, mais je ne le cachais pas, je trouvais pas que c'était une honte (aujourd'hui non plus).
> ...



Non, mais là, c'est vraiment la honte :love:

Et c'est parfait 

Faut assumer et dire, non pas, je ne la cachais pas, je portais fièrement la (soi-disant) honte au vu de tout un chacun

Mais, bien plutôt, je me cachais dans les chiottes pour écouter Charles Trenet
Je rasais les murs, je changeais de look, je mettais les disques de Charles Trenet dans des pochettes des Stooges, j'enterrais la pochette au fond du jardin, et j'écoutais Charles Trenet derrière l'abri des gogues avec un vieux walkman que j'avais acheté en loucedé à un copain qui l'avait lui-même acheté en Albanie pour écouter Stone et Charden dans le local à poubelles de son HLM


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juin 2008)

Ohlala je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil à mon ITunes en me disant "Mais je n'ai honte de rien de ce que j'écoute..." et soudain que vois-je surgir :rose:

[YOUTUBE]xq_TwxNr_qI[/YOUTUBE]​
et le pire c'est qu'elle est dans mon Ipod également  Ca met de bonne humeur le matin en partant au job 

Pour les amateurs avertis uniquement, il y a également cette version :love::love::love:


----------



## roukinaton (15 Juin 2008)

Spontanément,je n'en aurais pas eu honte,je le gardais pour moi.....

Mais apres avoir vu le clip ,je crois que c'est definitivement la derniere fois que j'en parle 

Pourtant j'ai adore en son temps 

tout comme celle la mais qui par contre vieillit plutot pas trop mal

avis personnel


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Les débuts du RAP. 

 Musicalement ça a vieilli 

Edit : On me dit dans l'oreillette que ça ne marche pas :mouais: chez moi si.


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

roukinaton a dit:


> Spontanément,je n'en aurais pas eu honte,je le gardais pour moi.....
> 
> Mais apres avoir vu le clip ,je crois que c'est definitivement la derniere fois que j'en parle
> 
> ...





odré a dit:


> Les débuts du RAP.
> 
> Musicalement ça a vieilli



en même temps, on voit bien que vous n'avez pas honte

odré, dans mon souvenir, tu avais de meilleures références en ce qui concerne le début du rap 'fin moi je dis ça 

ou alors tu voulais dire le rap commercial à la Alliance Ethnik 

_MCs from Brooklyn rules  _


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

J'assumes 

[YOUTUBE]zwsH_a_so-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nexka (15 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Faut assumer et dire, non pas, je ne la cachais pas, je portais fièrement la (soi-disant) honte au vu de tout un chacun
> 
> Mais, bien plutôt, je me cachais dans les chiottes pour écouter Charles Trenet
> Je rasais les murs, je changeais de look, je mettais les disques de Charles Trenet dans des pochettes des Stooges, j'enterrais la pochette au fond du jardin, et j'écoutais Charles Trenet derrière l'abri des gogues avec un vieux walkman que j'avais acheté en loucedé à un copain qui l'avait lui-même acheté en Albanie pour écouter Stone et Charden dans le local à poubelles de son HLM



  

Non non, vraiment j'avais pas du tout honte, j'avais même insisté auprès du prof de musique pour qu'on étudie une de ces chansons en classe.


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Non non, vraiment j'avais pas du tout honte, j'avais même insisté auprès du prof de musique pour qu'on étudie une de ces chansons en classe.



ah ouais ?

dire qu'on avait demandé à étudier Houlala2 la Mission nous


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

"What is Love" d'Haddaway, mais j'ai une excuse:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDoKvMpSXK8&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KDoKvMpSXK8&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

roukinaton a dit:


> Spontanément,je n'en aurais pas eu honte,je le gardais pour moi.....
> 
> Mais apres avoir vu le clip ,je crois que c'est definitivement la derniere fois que j'en parle



Le dernier avatar d'une vieille tradition dadaïste allemande ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/55Bi1VxtC4g&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/55Bi1VxtC4g&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Le dernier avatar d'une vieille tradition dadaïste allemande ?



Son MerzBau vient de me traverser la gorge t'as déjà vu ce qu'il peignait ? si non tu devrais, ses UrSonates sont bien dans l'esprit

et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le Georg


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2008)

Pas grand chose de honteux sur ce topic, on est parfois carrément dans le culte (ou alors je n'ai aucune fierté).

Quelque chose que j'aime musicalement et dont je devrais avoir honte ? :rateau:

Y'a ça. J'adore. Rien que pour la mettre en lien je me la suis passé cinq fois. :love: :rose:

J'ai souvenir d'une version encore plus déjantée, Mr Rod Stewart affublé d'un costume de dance rose. Malheureusement elle ne court pas les rues ni le web...


----------



## kasarus (15 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas grand chose de honteux sur ce topic, on est parfois carrément dans le culte (ou alors je n'ai aucune fierté).



Tu l'as dit...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

aller hop


----------



## JPTK (16 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Y'a ça. J'adore. Rien que pour la mettre en lien je me la suis passé cinq fois. :love: :rose:



C'est quand même bien bien pourri pourtant :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas grand chose de honteux sur ce topic, on est parfois carrément dans le culte (ou alors je n'ai aucune fierté).



T'as raison, il est temps que je rabaisse le niveau:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O-R2ewglKoY&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O-R2ewglKoY&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

C'était la chanson qui représentait le Luxembourg lors de l'eurovision 1980.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Son MerzBau vient de me traverser la gorge t'as déjà vu ce qu'il peignait ? si non tu devrais, ses UrSonates sont bien dans l'esprit
> 
> et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le Georg



C'est sûr que le MerzBau en travers de la gorge, cela doit être douloureux avec tous ses angles biscornus !
Je ne connais certainement pas Schwitters aussi bien que toi. Mais je me souviens de ces dernières peintures (je crois qu'il était exilé en Angleterre) : des paysages mélancoliques, revenant à la tradition de la peinture-peinture. Cela fut souvent le cas avec les artistes avant-gardistes des 30 premières années du XXème siècle. A la fin de leurs vies, ils sont retournés vers la tradition.

Mais je persiste. 
Je ne connaissais pas cette « TrommelTanz ». Certes cest un peu bébête, le clip est ringardissime mais ne faire une chanson quen onomatopées au début des années 80 nest pas si banal. Les auteurs étant allemands alors jai pensé à la Uhr Sonate, spontanément. Je parle bien de « dernier avatar » dailleurs, signifiant que je ne les place pas au même niveau et de surcroît en minterrogeant. 
Je pense quil y a en réalité beaucoup plus de circulation ascendante et descendante quon ne le croit entre les formes culturelles dites « hautes » (je préfère dire : « savantes ») et celles dites « populaires » ou mass-médiatiques. Particulièrement dans la musique. Je crois lire certaines filiations, peut-être dévoyées ou simplifiées à lextrême parfois, entre certaines expressions musicales liées à un contexte précis, souvent national. Et si je me trompe, que lon vienne donc mexpliquer que Nina Hagen na rien à faire avec la tradition expressionniste allemande, que le « génie anglais» de la mélodie ne trace pas une ligne certes discontinue mais lisible depuis le XVIIème siècle avec Dowland et Purcell jusquaux Beatles et aux chansons mélancoliques de Belle and Sebastian, que la « chanson française » qui a quelque chose de déclamatoire, très basée sur la signification du texte, ne puise pas certaines racines (inconscientes ?) dans les « récitatifs » des opéras baroques du Grand Siècle. 
Et à linverse Bach sinspirait des danses paysannes, par exemple, ou des musiciens contemporains jouent avec certains codes musicaux populaires, comme John Adams avec la musique hollywoodienne. Ou à l'inverse Tom Jobin, l'un des fondateurs de la Bossa Nova et très bon pianiste a mis beaucoup de Chopin dans ses arrangements.

La sacralisation de la culture dite « haute », qui érige son étanchéité totale vis-à-vis des formes populaires, correspond à mon sens bien davantage à une réalité idéologique quà une réalité artistique.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> T'as raison, il est temps que je rabaisse le niveau:
> 
> C'était la chanson qui représentait le Luxembourg lors de l'eurovision 1980.



Heu... Luxemburg, three points. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Heu... Luxemburg, three points. :style:



Et pourtant ils ont gagné avec cette chanson&#8230;


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'est sûr que le MerzBau en travers de la gorge, cela doit être douloureux avec tous ses angles biscornus !
> Je ne connais certainement pas Schwitters aussi bien que toi. Mais je me souviens de ces dernières peintures (je crois qu'il était exilé en Angleterre) : des paysages mélancoliques, revenant à la tradition de la peinture-peinture. Cela fut souvent le cas avec les artistes avant-gardistes des 30 premières années du XXème siècle. A la fin de leurs vies, ils sont retournés vers la tradition.
> 
> Mais je persiste.
> ...



ce qui est bien c'est que tu fais un débat avec toi-même c'est bien de m'attribuer des pensées, mais tu pourrais d'abord me demander mon avis. 

perso, je pense que tu surévalues beaucoup la trommeltanz ou alors que tu ne sais pas ce que veut dire Dada ou toi qui parles si bien *ô coloquinte* de Johna Adams dans la même phrase que Bach, tu devrais juste au lieu de faire de la diptérosodomie à ton échelle, réfléchir 5 secondes *musicalement*.

allez m'en veux pas, j'aime pas qu'on m'attribue des pensées. Et la transversalité entre l'art et l'art populaire, tu ne me la fais pas à moi hein. Je connais aussi bien que toi !  (tu as oublié "Bastien et Bastienne" passant de Rousseau à la troupe Favart puis à Mozart, ça te fera un argument en plus la prochaine fois  )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ce qui est bien c'est que tu fais un débat avec toi-même c'est bien de m'attribuer des pensées, mais tu pourrais d'abord me demander mon avis.
> 
> perso, je pense que tu surévalues beaucoup la trommeltanz ou alors que tu ne sais pas ce que veut dire Dada ou toi qui parles si bien *ô coloquinte* de Johna Adams dans la même phrase que Bach, tu devrais juste au lieu de faire de la diptérosodomie à ton échelle, réfléchir 5 secondes *musicalement*.
> 
> allez m'en veux pas, j'aime pas qu'on m'attribue des pensées. Et la transversalité entre l'art et l'art populaire, tu ne me la fais pas à moi hein. Je connais aussi bien que toi !  (tu as oublié "Bastien et Bastienne" passant de Rousseau à la troupe Favart puis à Mozart, ça te fera un argument en plus la prochaine fois  )



Parfait, parfait !

Allez, chacun reste sur ses positions et c'est très bien ainsi.

Maintenant si je n'ai pas su ménager ta susceptibilité, ce n'était pas volontaire, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

bon  retour à la musique... 

[youtube]v/lrgaaIdc5Y4&hl=en[/youtube]

j'écoutais cela à une époque où certains pensaient refaire le monde avec Imagine...
cela me changeait des vinyles de mon frère qui à l'époque carburait avec l'école de Canterbury, King Crimson ou Henry Cow, les impros d'Anthony Braxton, le Jazz-Rock dans son ensemble et le Free-Jazz en particulier...

et moi cela me changeait de Magma que j'écoutais en boucle...
mes voisins (enfin nos voisins) m'avaient demandés, un jour, si c'était du russe...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juin 2008)

Bon, j'assume... mais c'est quand même la honte... :rateau:  :love:

[YOUTUBE]6JRvSUfxc4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> bon  retour à la musique...
> 
> [youtube]v/lrgaaIdc5Y4&hl=en[/youtube]
> 
> ...



CARAVAN !!!! :love::love:

Là, je veux bien partager ta honte. Je les ai découvert vers 1970, un peu avant l'excellent _In the Land of Grey and Pink_ (1971), puis vu en 1973.
C'est certainement un des meilleurs groupes de la vague rock dite "progressive", bien moins ennuyeux et pompeux que Yes ou Genesis. A l'époque, je ne faisais pas trop de différence avec Henry Cow, voire avec les immense Soft Machine. Ils sont issus du même courant jazzy

L'aventure s'est pousuivie, pour Richard Sinclair, avec Hatfield and the North, très écoutable aussi

Et, last but not least, les frères Sinclair jouent dans l'inégalable _Rock Bottom_ de Wyatt (1974)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A l'époque, je ne faisais pas trop de différence avec Henry Cow, voire avec les immense Soft Machine. Ils sont issus du même courant jazzy
> 
> Et, last but not least, les frères Sinclair jouent dans l'inégalable _Rock Bottom_ de Wyatt (1974)



sur Rock Bottom, il y a surtout Fred Frith, mais pas à la guitare... 
et Sinclair est aussi sur Matching Mole...
enfin, tout cela se mélange (c'est aussi l'époque du mélange et où on se mélange... ) 
Wyatt_Matching Mole_Soft Machine_Slapp Happy_Art Bears... 
quand même, à l'époque, les noms des groupes étaient assez Burroughsien... 

mais de là à ne pas faire de différence entre Caravan et Henry Cow...  :hein: 
(avec les derniers Soft Machine pourquoi pas...)
non, Henry Cow, c'est une tout autre dimension, avec les  deux agitateurs les plus expé de la scène rock progressive de l'époque, 
soit Fred Frith et Chris Cutler...

qui du reste sévissent encore, Cutler avec Zeena Parkings ou Heiner Göbbels et Frith en solo ou chez Zorn...

*******
mais là, on dérive... 
car on sort du sujet, pour entrer dans un monde où l'on n'a plus honte de rien... 


.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> mais là, on dérive...
> car on sort du sujet, pour entrer dans un monde où l'on n'a plus honte de rien...
> 
> ...



Bon alors faisons un appel d'offres  

Qui aime : 
*Le grand Orchestre de Robert Quibel* qui annimait les émissions de Jacques Martin (superbe dans "Thé Dansant" mais pas retrouvé de vidéos)
[YOUTUBE]muvqH9gu8XY[/YOUTUBE]

*Régine* avec sa superbe voix de poissonnière du marché de Rungis
[YOUTUBE]aKrbTi8LUEQ[/YOUTUBE]



Par contre je sais que 2 membres de MacG sont encore transi d'émois divers devant "Les Bêtises" de Sabine Paturel, et devant Sabine aussi  Un possède le disque de Bernard Menez "Jolie poupée" et se le repasse souvent. Qu'ils se dénoncent


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2008)

[youtube]GGBAaW-uzJ4[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

Y'a bien ce vieux 45t enregistré au profit des oeuvres caritatives de la légion étrangère : 
Face A : "Bite au cirage et coup d'rangeot dans la train"
Face B : "Rappelle-toi ; nous égorgions dans la joie"

Là c'est vrai ; des fois j'ai un peu honte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]G4YziOrrfQY&hl[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:


:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

Ah ouais... Mais toi on sait que t'es pire qu'une bêêêêête!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Ydk8pU8BbNM&hl=[/YOUTUBE]


Mais là j'ai même pas honte :love::love::love:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

:rose::rose::rose::rose:

[youtube]V9A-PZffJEo[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> :rose::rose::rose::rose:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TvvU8NC_fsY[/YOUTUBE]



Même Youtube a honte, ils ont supprimé la vidéo   



Edit suite à l'edit: ah mais non faut pas avoir honte, ça j'adore aussi. Et puis c'est quand même du Nile Rodgers :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]WsS9wGDoaE4&hl[/YOUTUBE]







Naaaaaaan, jdéconne.
Ca c'est pas possible... Je peux vraiment pas... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

ouais mais c'est bon, j'en ai trouvé une autre... lien youtube édité   

par contre j'ai pas trouvé la même chanson lorsqu'elle se pete la gueule et que la musique plante  dans l'émission de Guy Lux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]3RArNuw9src[/YOUTUBE]

Ça a de la gueule, non?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

ah oui, quand même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah oui, quand même...



Ah, ben si tu joues au con, t'es pas près de gagner... Sauf si bien entendu je me fais bannir...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

pitain, manque une photo de R. Nixon dedans pour faire encore plus peur


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2008)

il parait qu'à deux ans je hurlais ça dans les supermarchés, ce qui mettait ma mère très à l'aise...
J'avoue, j'ai un peu honte, mais juste un peu...


[YOUTUBE]8La70h2iNno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

Vermine gauchissss'!!! 
Tiens, c'est bizarre... J'en ai trouvé une version en allemand chez des jeunes qui m'ont l'air fort bien coiffés...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Juin 2008)

:love::love::love::love::love:

[youtube]-DQ6EY0V9Gk[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> :rose::rose::rose::rose:
> 
> Spacer


J'avoue : j'aime bien aussi. :rose: :rose: :rose:    



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> chanson de légionnaire
> Ça a de la gueule, non?...


Sans déconner, ils ont passé le disque au ralenti ou quoi ?     


Sinon, de Régine ce que je préfère, c'est ça :

[YOUTUBE]AA3VAGAn_XI[/YOUTUBE]

Le look, la choré, les paroles, c'est trop de la balle. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2008)

C'était l'époque de SLC

Juste avant Mademoiselle Âge Tendre 

Parce que, je ne sais pas si vous avez lu MAT
Mais c'était un truc qui te cassait des mois d'efforts
Qui gâchait toutes les ouvertures

Au fond, Daniel Fillipacchi, est un gros con

[youtube]Eee1ZuxmEGk[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

mes années Palace et Main Jaune...

[youtube]4FeE5DOuc-E&hl=en[/youtube]


.


.


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]G4YziOrrfQY&hl[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love::love::love:
> 
> ...




Oula oula 

Je crois qu'on a notre gagnant, je me demandais si quelqu'un allait oser mettre Lorie, mais là... c'est pire


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> mes années Palace et Main Jaune...
> 
> [youtube]4FeE5DOuc-E&hl=en[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Ouais, la première fois que je suis entré au Palace (mars 78)

C'était l'époque qui voulait ça 

[youtube]yMcvaE_iccc[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Il manque à l'appel : 


[YOUTUBE]J4YVImCvH0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

alors : 

[youtube]faVTixv81IQ[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Il manque à l'appel :



Monsieur Ul ne manque pas aussi un peu?... 



[Edit] Ah... Tu as rectifié, coquine....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

[youtube]8_MBIFFc2u0[/youtube]


----------



## ysabel (16 Juin 2008)

nouvelle sur mac G , j'ai un peu + de temps ce soir pour explorer un peu mieux ses forums et la je tombe sur un sujet vraiment trop bon, vos chansons preferes et je partage vos avis concernant regine, ce qui me plait le+ c'est le vrai play back de ces emissions

pour vous dire la chanson que je prefere c'est the reason "hoobastank" (j'crois bien que ça s'ecrit comme ça)
bonne soirée a tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2008)

ysabel a dit:


> nouvelle sur mac G , j'ai un peu + de temps ce soir pour explorer un peu mieux ses forums et la je tombe sur un sujet vraiment trop bon, vos chansons preferes et je partage vos avis concernant regine, ce qui me plait le+ c'est le vrai play back de ces emissions
> 
> pour vous dire la chanson que je prefere c'est the reason "hoobastank" (j'crois bien que ça s'ecrit comme ça)
> bonne soirée a tous


Heu non, là, ce ne sont pas exactement les chansons préférées. Là, c'est les chansons nases qu'on aime et que c'est la honte.


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juin 2008)

Mes premières "surboums"  et tout ça quoi
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-QlsqyxUkro&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-QlsqyxUkro&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Juin 2008)

Nous avons sans doute été quelques uns à chanter ça il y a quelques lustres, sans y voir malice; les paroles étaient sympaticons, l'air facile à fredonner On chantait plus ou moins, moi ± 15 ans avec mon père et ma sur, puis bien plus tard, vers 25 ans, lors d'un voyage avec un collègue plutôt "à gauche".
Cette chanson m'est revenue (retour d'âge ?) dans la tête et ayant un peu oublié les paroles mais me souvenant des "churs échoïques bis repetita", j'ai cherché sur gougoul.
Hélas, hélas, hélas; j'ai bien trouvé les paroles (plusieurs versions, mais correspondant assez à mon souvenir) mais tout ça sur un site extrémiste, je n'en dis pas plus Comble de la mauvaise ironie, la chanson est "chantée" avec une forte connotation "légion étrangère", un vrai massacre. Je croyais que c'était une chanson d'amour (quand j'avais 15 ans, ce qui me ramène 46 ans en arrière  )
Surtout ne farfouillez pas dans tous les liens que vous proposera le site, c'est certainement pas des poètes. En tout cas ils sont dangereux, et j'enrage de voir ma quête salie.
La Piedmontaise


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2008)

ysabel a dit:


> nouvelle sur mac G , j'ai un peu + de temps ce soir pour explorer un peu mieux ses forums et la je tombe sur un sujet vraiment trop bon, vos chansons preferes et je partage vos avis concernant regine, ce qui me plait le+ c'est le vrai play back de ces emissions
> 
> pour vous dire la chanson que je prefere c'est the reason "hoobastank" (j'crois bien que ça s'ecrit comme ça)
> bonne soirée a tous



Heu, c'est pas nos chansons préférées, mais celle qu'on aime et dont on a honte, tu vois ?
Même si parfois ça dérape vers 'qui c'est qu'a la vidéo la plus ringue, qu'on aime ou pas on s'en tape'
:rose:

edit: grillé par un canard spatiotemporel


----------



## fredintosh (16 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]XWtHEmVjVw8[/YOUTUBE]

Finalement, même pas honte.  Ce n'est qu'une chansonnette, sans prétention, mais elle me plaît, j'y trouve quelque chose de touchant malgré le côté un peu ringard ou kitsch... :love:
Pourquoi faudrait-il se justifer à chaque fois qu'on aime quelque chose, même si ce n'est pas dans les standards du bon goût du moment ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pourquoi faudrait-il se justifer à chaque fois qu'on aime quelque chose, même si ce n'est pas dans les standards du bon goût du moment ?



Tout à fait... En post *#2*, ça nous aurait peut être évité un étalage fatigant (oui, oui... Auquel j'ai certes un poil participé... )


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2008)

Je suis heureux que personne n'y ai pensé... la honte est sur moi. :love:

[YOUTUBE]nqAp8B50CeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (17 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Finalement, même pas honte.  Ce n'est qu'une chansonnette, sans prétention, mais elle me plaît, j'y trouve quelque chose de touchant malgré le côté un peu ringard ou kitsch... :love:
> Pourquoi faudrait-il se justifer à chaque fois qu'on aime quelque chose, même si ce n'est pas dans les standards du bon goût du moment ?



En fait c'est ça que tu voulais poster : 

[YOUTUBE]imiv4FyRI-Y[/YOUTUBE]


Et ça justifie parfaitement la honte. Les zicos apprécieront le fait que Ringo joue de la guitare pendant les parties clavier.

Allez, les paroles pour bien distinguer l'apport de cet artiste d'exception au titre des Buggles :

_J'arrive de loin et ma fusée fuit de partout
Je cherche mon chemin pour aller à ton rendez-vous
Mais mon radar et mon moteur ont tourné fous&#8230;

Je suis branché sur un réseau de symphonies
Sur la musique que les gens écoutent par ici
Je peux pas dire que ça m'éloigne de mes soucis 

Changez la chaîne 
Que je comprenne 
Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 
Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 

Je suis perdu dans le soir &#8230; 
De mon hublot je vois des gens très comme il faut 
Dans leur fauteuil ils ont chacun leur stéréo 
Et leur radio, leurs ennuis et leur vidéo 

Changez la chaîne 
Que je comprenne 
Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 
Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 

Sur vos écrans et dans mon c&#339;ur 
Mon sang est de la même couleur 

Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 
Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 

Sur ton écran et dans mon c&#339;ur 
Mon sang est de la même couleur 
Si tu veux vraiment me voir
Je me pose dans ton jardin ce soir 

Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 
Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir 
Qui est ce grand corbeau noir&#8230;_​


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis heureux que personne n'y ai pensé... la honte est sur moi. :love:



Dans mes bras ! :love:
Si si, j'y avais pensé aussi justement (ex aequo avec les Buggles :rateau:  ), mais comme je n'ai pas trouvé de vidéo de lui chantant sa chanson assis devant son piano blanc  donc ça ne correspondait pas à mes souvenirs prééééécis :bebe:  je trouvais que c'était dommage.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Dans mes bras ! :love:
> Si si, j'y avais pensé aussi justement (ex aequo avec les Buggles :rateau:  ), mais comme je n'ai pas trouvé de vidéo de lui chantant sa chanson assis devant son piano blanc  donc ça ne correspondait pas à mes souvenirs prééééécis :bebe:  je trouvais que c'était dommage.



Moi aussi, c'est devant le piano que je l'aurai voulu.


----------



## koeklin (17 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis heureux que personne n'y ai pensé... la honte est sur moi. :love:


 Si, j'y ai pensé... j'aime... mais j'en ai pas honte


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]3RArNuw9src[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ça a de la gueule, non?...


J'en connais plein...
Même après toutes ces années, je me rappelle des paroles de presque tous ces fichus chants... :rose:
Foutue mémoire !... 



Sindanárië a dit:


> pitain, manque une photo de R. Nixon dedans pour faire encore plus peur


Trouves z'en un autre pour faire peur... :rateau: 



iDuck a dit:


> (...)Sans déconner, ils ont passé le disque au ralenti ou quoi ?
> (...)


Ignare !... 
La Légion ne marche pas au même pas que les autres...


Nouvoul a dit:


> (...)
> Surtout ne farfouillez pas dans tous les liens que vous proposera le site, c'est certainement pas des poètes. En tout cas ils sont dangereux, et j'enrage de voir ma quête salie.
> La Piedmontaise


Ce ne sont pas les plus violents, crois moi...


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah ouais ?
> 
> dire qu'on avait demandé à étudier Houlala2 la Mission nous&#8230;



[youtube]jaWtwAxpeVM&amp;feature=related[/youtube]
moi je vais dire que j'assume


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2008)

Nouvoul a dit:


> La Piedmontaise



J'ai toujours cru que c'était une salade... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]zXvVf_9R4uw[/YOUTUBE]


J'adorais quand j'étais petit. Ca m'est un peu passé...
:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2008)

Quand on vient surtout du Punko-Gothic-Underground-Garage-Metal c'est un peu la honte mais j'aime beaucoup ce morceau pourtant typiquement baba:

[YOUTUBE]8Ops2nNSVa4&hl[/YOUTUBE]


Mais souvenez vous quand même: Never trust a Hippy!


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2008)

[youtube]siBoLc9vxac[/youtube]

oui je l'avoue, pardon, j'aimais bien y a une 15zaine d'années.

et puis il y a une 10zaine d'années ça
[youtube]G5CWKxKMcLA[/youtube]

je sais je n'ai pas d'explication crédible, mais à l'avenir je me tiendrai à carreau.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]siBoLc9vxac[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> oui je l'avoue, pardon, j'aimais bien y a une 15zaines d'année.



J'ai honte !  Je l'écoute toujours ! :rose: :rateau:


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2008)

> J'ai honte !  Je l'écoute toujours !


revoyant le clip à cette occasion je commence à comprendre pour ma part, le casting féminin étant particulièrement réussi . sinon l'envolée finale de guitare électrique me plaît toujours mais il faut se taper de longues minutes de kitcheries violonneuses pour les mériter.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2008)

Ça me fait penser à quelqu'un


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> [youtube]jaWtwAxpeVM&amp;feature=related[/youtube]
> moi je vais dire que j'assume



:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah c'etait bon ça !!!
J'ai écouté cet album en boucle!
Mes premiers festoch  : bière, merguez, boue et musique punk, ska, reggae :love: :love:

Mais j'assume complètement...


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

parce que vous n'écoutez plus ?!


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2008)

Si, toujours, j'ai quelques album de ludwig dans l'ipod (oui-oui et la voiture jaune, fist-fuck playa club :love: )


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> En fait c'est ça que tu voulais poster :
> 
> _ Dites-moi qui est ce grand corbeau noir_
> 
> ...



Là, il faut bien avouer que c'est du lourd, de l'exceptionnel ! 
Je vais mettre un certain temps à m'en remettre...


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Là, il faut bien avouer que c'est du lourd, de l'exceptionnel !
> Je vais mettre un certain temps à m'en remettre...



Oui la Ringo sur une adaptation française très singulière de Video kills the radio stars des _Buggles_, c'est très fort 
[YOUTUBE]XWtHEmVjVw8[/YOUTUBE]


une constatation s'impose ce thread déchire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Là, il faut bien avouer que c'est du lourd, de l'exceptionnel !
> Je vais mettre un certain temps à m'en remettre...


C'est sûr. Trouver pire mieux va être très difficile.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2008)

Il y a aussi une vidéo du même Ringo de sinistre mémoire qui passe parfois aux "enfants de la télé" et le montre en train de se fritter _en chantant_ avec un manifestant qui fait irruption dans l'émission. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'était lors de "Midi Première" (un grand moment de télévision). Par contre, je ne l'ai pas trouvée sur le net. Mais là, c'est carrément l'orgasme. :love:

Et je vous demande un peu de respect : n'écorchez pas son nom qui est "Ringo Willy Cat", fils de Mr et Mme Willy Cat, donc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a aussi une vidéo du même Ringo de sinistre mémoire qui passe parfois aux "enfants de la télé" et le montre en train de se fritter _en chantant_ avec un manifestant qui fait irruption dans l'émission. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'était lors de "Midi Première" (un grand moment de télévision). Par contre, je ne l'ai pas trouvée sur le net. Mais là, c'est carrément l'orgasme. :love:
> 
> Et je vous demande un peu de respect : n'écorchez pas son nom qui est "Ringo Willy Cat", fils de Mr et Mme Willy Cat, donc.


Tes souvenirs sont exacts. C'est un grand moment de télévision.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2008)

Rahhhhhhhhhh !   

_A l'issue de la chanson, le chanteur avoue "avoir eu un petit geste brusque"...."mais ce n'est pas grave"._


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Par contre, je ne l'ai pas trouvée sur le net. Mais là, c'est carrément l'orgasme. :love:


Tu connais google?  

Edit: Murde grillé


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

bon allez, j'avoue&#8230;

quand j'avais 12-13 ans, malgré le fait d'écouter du Clash à la maison (merci au grand frère), j'aimais bien tomber sur ce clip dans le Top 50&#8230;

[youtube]mBiTrNzJ7DE[/youtube]

en y repensant, j'avais déjà bon goût en matière de gonzesses&#8230; 

(purée, les balises et moi aujourd'hui, on est pas potes ! )


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Allez, les paroles pour bien distinguer l'apport de cet artiste d'exception au titre des Buggles :
> 
> _J'arrive de loin et ma fusée fuit de partout
> Si tu veux vraiment me voir
> Je me pose dans ton jardin ce soir _



 Un certain sens du sous-entendu


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Juin 2008)

Ouaiii vous avez vraiment un goût de chiotte...  

[YOUTUBE]_Xv9qfbml1U&amp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai tous les VRP dans mon iTunes. Je n'en ai pas honte. Si c'était à refaire, je le referais. :love:


----------



## fedo (17 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bon allez, j'avoue
> 
> quand j'avais 12-13 ans, malgré le fait d'écouter du Clash à la maison (merci au grand frère), j'aimais bien tomber sur ce clip dans le Top 50
> 
> ...



pour ta gouverne, Corynne Charby a aussi fait du frontal dans un Aldo Maccione .


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> pour ta gouverne, Corynne Charby a aussi fait du frontal dans un Aldo Maccione .



hop, par le bouclier de Brennus, la fille a une charmante poitrine !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

Dans le genre adaptation à la con de chansons étrangères, il n'y a pas que Ringo. Karen Chéryl, c'est pas mal non plus. 

[YOUTUBE]H8SYzZtL3qc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans le genre adaptation à la con de chansons étrangères, il n'y a pas que Ringo. Karen Chéryl, c'est pas mal non plus.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]H8SYzZtL3qc[/YOUTUBE]



C'est que le public applaudit en plus ! Tu crois qu'ils sont payés chers ?


----------



## PO_ (17 Juin 2008)

Philippe a dit:


> C'est pas la honte, loin de là , mais je trouve aujourd'hui beaucoup de charme à certaines chansons que j'ai cru détester...
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]avUC5gMDTKQ[/YOUTUBE]​


Argh ! ! 

je connais aussi, 

Je crois que ça s'appelle vieillir ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> C'est que le public applaudit en plus ! Tu crois qu'ils sont payés chers ?


Je l'espère pour eux.


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2008)

Jamais su quoi penser de ce groupe
Situé entre Ride (dont je ne sais pas quoi penser) et Lloyd Cole (dont je ne sais pas quoi penser)

Mary My Hope. _Communion 

_[youtube]yFufY0_w6-c[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Jamais su quoi penser de ce groupe
> Situé entre Ride (dont je ne sais pas quoi penser) et Lloyd Cole (dont je ne sais pas quoi penser)
> 
> Mary My Hope. _Communion
> ...



j'vois pas le rapport avec Ride en fait, ni avec Lloyd Cole surtout avec ce chanteur dont le timbre fait penser à un mauvais Bowie pour Ride, c'est à cause du noisy ? bah ré-écoute Ride, si tu trouves un solo pourri, tu m'en recauses Ride c'est noisy mais ça ne se prend pas pour un mauvais Van Halen Lloyd Cole ? pour la ligne de basse pré-éminente ou le moment folk ? j'aime pas Lloyd Cole mais même ses pires moments avec les commotions étaient plus classes


désolé j'ai beaucoup aimé Ride vers mes 20 ans


----------



## Philippe (17 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Je crois que ça s'appelle vieillir ...



Meuh non. On dit "gagner en maturité"  ça fait plus mieux :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'vois pas le rapport avec Ride en fait, ni avec Lloyd Cole surtout avec ce chanteur dont le timbre fait penser à un mauvais Bowie pour Ride, c'est à cause du noisy ? bah ré-écoute Ride, si tu trouves un solo pourri, tu m'en recauses Ride c'est noisy mais ça ne se prend pas pour un mauvais Van Halen Lloyd Cole ? pour la ligne de basse pré-éminente ou le moment folk ? j'aime pas Lloyd Cole mais même ses pires moments avec les commotions étaient plus classes
> 
> 
> désolé j'ai beaucoup aimé Ride vers mes 20 ans



Par "situé entre...", je n'ai pas voulu signifier "comparable (en qualité) à...". Il s'agissait seulement de situer en cherchant des repères, ceci sans souci de mesure de valeur 

Ce morceau n'est pas un bon morceau : technique approximative, manque d'une direction ferme, emphase mélodique, etc. Mais je l'aime bien. Pour des raisons qui plongent leurs racines dans le terreau obscur de mon tempérament. Donc, j'ai honte. :rose:

Et j'aurais eu encore plus honte, si je l'avais comparé aux productions de Ride et Lloyd Cole. Mais là, il ne faut pas exagérer 

Pour ces derniers, je suis à peu près d'accord avec toi. Ride est un groupe intéressant. Mais il faut quand même reconnaître qu'à côté des grands maîtres du "noisy" que sont My Bloody Valentine (sans parler de Sonic Youth), ce sont des petits maîtres. Quant à Lloyd Cole, comme toi, bof...


----------



## fedo (18 Juin 2008)

ah j'adore ce fil d'absolution musicale .
ma honte ne désemplit pas puisque j'aime bien ça
[YOUTUBE]G3BmxjhmN20[/YOUTUBE]

oui je sais il s'agit probablement de la frontwoman, je n'ai pas d'autre excuse.


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2008)

[youtube]TjlMa14-WfQ&hl=fr[/youtube]

Bon, la mise en image est nulle, mais ça se bonifie avec le temps.


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> [youtube]TjlMa14-WfQ&hl=fr[/youtube]
> 
> Bon, la mise en image est nulle, mais ça se bonifie avec le temps.



Bon, il faudrait faire une échelle (type Richter ou autres, ouverte ou fermée) de la honte

Là, je dirais : degré 1 de l'échelle de la honte


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bon allez, j'avoue
> 
> quand j'avais 12-13 ans, malgré le fait d'écouter du Clash à la maison (merci au grand frère), j'aimais bien tomber sur ce clip dans le Top 50
> 
> ...



:love:
ça c'est les 80's grandyoses


----------



## Nexka (18 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, il faudrait faire une échelle (type Richter ou autres, ouverte ou fermée) de la honte
> 
> Là, je dirais : degré 1 de l'échelle de la honte



Mais rassure moi, degré 1 c'est le premier échelon, le niveau le moins pire hein? :hein: Non parce que j'aime bien Renaud... Et jusqu'à maintenant il ne me semblait pas que c'était la honte...  

Enfin je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de chansons que j'aime bien dans ce fil... :mouais: Je dois vraiment avoir des goûts de chiottes en musique


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais rassure moi, degré 1 c'est le premier échelon, le niveau le moins pire hein? :hein: Non parce que j'aime bien Renaud... Et jusqu'à maintenant il ne me semblait pas que c'était la honte...
> 
> Enfin je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de chansons que j'aime bien dans ce fil... :mouais: Je dois vraiment avoir des goûts de chiottes en musique



C'est bien ça 

(non pas tes goûts de chiottes en musique, mais l'échelle de la honte )

Alors, le degré 7, ça doit aller chercher du côté de Stone et Charden ou de Sheila B. Devotion


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Non parce que j'aime bien Renaud... Et jusqu'à maintenant il ne me semblait pas que c'était la honte...


Ben si c'est la honte depuis que j'aime plus (c'est a dire puis environ 20 ans)


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> :love:
> ça c'est les 80's grandyoses




tu sais que je t'aime toi ? :love::love::love:

_(pis en plus t'embrasse 'achement bien !  :love:  )_


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _(pis en plus t'embrasse 'achement bien !  :love:  )_



J'ai une tendance à être comme Saint-Thomas


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2008)

ma copine aime " Tu es mon autre " de Lara Fabian. Je répète* ma copine* aime " Tu es mon autre " de Lara Fabian. (et tout claude françois)
moi j'aime les femmes violentes


----------



## mado (18 Juin 2008)

[youtube]UcW4RfhbM88[/youtube]


----------



## koeklin (18 Juin 2008)

Allez on se fait une partie de....


Mikado

[YOUTUBE]2F-WtCp6U3U[/YOUTUBE]

Je suis sûr que certains d'entre vous avaient essayé de les oublier


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Je suis sûr que certains d'entre vous avaient essayé de les oublier



ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas cette chanson comme quoi, Paris et la province, c'est loin


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Moi je connaissais, j'avais oublié


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Allez on se fait une partie de....
> 
> 
> Mikado
> ...



Le nom me rappelle vaguement quelque chose... comme une sorte d'effroi...

Puisque j'ai réussi à les oublier, ne compte pas sur moi pour lancer la lecture. 

Je sais, c'est lâche... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Je dois vraiment avoir des goûts de chiottes en musique



C'est très subjectif...
Et avoir les goûts musicaux qu'on a n'a rien d'une honte. Tu verrais ma bibilo iTunes, ta honte s'envolerait sans problème. Ah c'est sûr que ça fait pas forcément classe dans les soirées, mais on s'en fout, non?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

dans ce fil, je recherche plus le _décalage _entre ce que j'écoutais à une certaine époque et ce qui pouvait interférer, survenir ou se greffer par hasard ou contagion... 
donc, plus le décalage, dont on a honte et qui fait un peu désordre, que le truc le plus ringue ou le plus kitsch qu'on ait entendu...

du reste, dans ce registre du kitsh que l'on aime bien et dont on n'a *absolument* pas honte, il y a tout le cinéma clipé de kaurismaki dans ce noir et blanc granuleux et cradingue avec les Leningrad Cowboys... 

[youtube]-BFhMQUrurU&hl=en[/youtube]



*******
mais pour revenir au sujet, j'écoutais cela en douce. :rose: 
LP piqué à ma soeur (cette fois-ci)... à une époque où j'explorais la planète Freaks avec les Mothers, Zappa et Captain Beefheart (encore, une autre influence du frangin... )...

[youtube]OQY0hrN7AE0&hl=en[/youtube]


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans ce fil, je recherche plus le _décalage _entre ce que j'écoutais à une certaine époque et ce qui pouvait interférer, survenir ou se greffer par hasard ou contagion...
> donc, plus le décalage, dont on a honte et qui fait un peu désordre, que le truc le plus ringue ou le plus kitsch qu'on ait entendu..



Au fond je fais un peu la même chose. A la différence près qu'il pouvait y avoir une sorte de confusion objective des niveaux de qualité. C'est surtout patent dans les sixties où, à côté des Kinks, des Yardbirds, des Who, des Seeds et des Stones, se glissait régulièrement de la bonne grosse daube, tout ça juste pour figurer sur la photo. C'est après qu'on fait le tri. Mais c'est trop tard, le pli est pris et la honte est là, durable, tenace, lancinante, obsédante :rose:

Manfred Man. _Ha! ha ! Said the clown_

[youtube]pnF9LeSQxbE[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Manfred Man. _Ha! ha ! Said the clown_



c'est Noureev qui a rencontré un éphèbe du Tyrol monté sur ressort, un truc que l'on met dans les trucs remplis de neige et qu'il faut secouer...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juin 2008)

Rhaaa Manfred Man... :love:

J'en écoute régulièrement  (l'album "Watch" :love::love

un pti pour la route ? (même pas honte)... 

[YOUTUBE]C6AFCJ1dLdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Rhaaa Manfred Man... :love:
> 
> J'en écoute régulièrement  (l'album "Watch" :love::love
> 
> un pti pour la route ? (même pas honte)...



"Ha ha !" disait le clown 

:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2008)

En restant dans le même style

Herman's Hermits. _No Milk Today

_[youtube]ClQepFF-Sr0[/youtube]

(je me souviens qu'à l'époque j'avais un ami qui me disait : "y a quelque chose qui cloche dans ce morceau". J'ai mis dix ans à comprendre)


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2008)

attention je vous aurais prévenu, la confession qui va suivre fait très mal. 
comme bon nombre d'entre vous j'ai été victime des années 80, et de Nick Kershaw.
oui j'aimais bien ce titre
[YOUTUBE]VN04vtNcrek[/YOUTUBE]

oui je sais c'est terrible, la coiffure, la guitare sans fil et le reste:affraid:.
mais pour ma défense, j'étais dans ma prime jeunesse.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]SSWrwU3hByg&hl[/YOUTUBE]

Le clip est complètement déjanté.
Aucune honte à avoir. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juin 2008)

Dans le genre clip délirant aussi que j'ai même pas honte d'aimer :love:

[YOUTUBE]RrlyB8dEt9c&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je suis trop trop deçue .....  je pensais tomber la dessus :love::love::love:



Bon, puisque l'on fait dans les superproductions maison, je ne peux que me remémorer celle-ci.  

Je ne sais pas si c'est la honte, mais ces deux olibrius m'ont bien fait marrer.


----------



## fedo (19 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans le genre clip délirant aussi que j'ai même pas honte d'aimer :love:



Duran Duran c'était quand une classe voire 2 au dessus de Nick Kershaw, enfin c'est mon point de vue.

D'ailleurs ils reviennent, je crois qu'ils sont ou étaient en concert cette semaine au Cirque Royal à Bruxelles, dans un line up presque complet.

Ils paraîent que c'était des mecs super sympa, qu'ils faisaient toujours péter un petit quelque chose en interview, qu'ils aimaient les filles et étaient partageurs .


----------



## koeklin (19 Juin 2008)

c'est quand même  mieux que l'autre courant musical en vogue à la même époque l'Italo Disco avec des "artistes " comme Valerie dore, P.lion (générique du Top 50), Ken Laszlo, Baltimora (n°1 au Top50) et ...

Den Harrow

[YOUTUBE]LiABmaH6LLE[/YOUTUBE]

 oui je sais c'est nul  .. Dans ce fil on n'a plus de fierté...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> c'est quand même  mieux que l'autre courant musical en vogue à la même époque l'Italo Disco avec des "artistes " comme Valerie dore, P.lion (générique du Top 50), Ken Laszlo, Baltimora (n°1 au Top50) et ...
> 
> Den Harrow
> 
> ...


aahhh mon dieu, il ya même une lada dans le clip :sick:


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

Une chanson qui trotte dans les têtes, inexorablement, au fil des années.  

[youtube]9uJLAhZU95E[/youtube]

Dommage que la vie de son interprète s'est très mal terminée...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

rhâaa trop excellent   :love:  je me souviens, l'instit voulais qu'on l'aprenne en primaire :sick: 

ouais ça s'est tres mal terminée pour elle : les gens n'ont peur de rien pour abuser et détruire gratos


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

Mikado m'a fait repenser au duo Arnold Turboust & Zabou : "Adélaïde".

[YOUTUBE]-Lp0PObGtAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

Une chanson que l'on aurait dû aimer, que l'on aurait dû soutenir, mais que l'on a pas aimé, et que ça a été la grosse honte. 


[youtube]PyRcKHrNq_c[/youtube]



Bon, le suivant, c'était pas mieux.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Une chanson que l'on aurait dû aimer, que l'on aurait dû soutenir, mais que l'on a pas aimé, et que ça a été la grosse honte.



Je persiste : on dirait vraiment Francis Lalanne 

Dans le genre de truc que je fredonne de temps en temps et qui a le don de vous poursuivre toute la journée.... :mouais:

[YOUTUBE]zl5mPWn47gM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

La même année que les Fatals Picards, il y avait cette chanson qui était en compétition pour être sélectionnée pour représenter la France à l'Eurovision. Personnellement j'aurai préféré. 

[DM]x17xa2&related=1[/DM]

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

Comme quoi, le pire n'est jamais décevant, comme on dit...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

ouais mais c'est gore quand même


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je persiste : on dirait vraiment Francis Lalanne
> 
> Dans le genre de truc que je fredonne de temps en temps et qui a le don de vous poursuivre toute la journée.... :mouais:
> 
> [youtube]zl5mPWn47gM[/youtube]​




+1 


Je viens de prendre un coup de vieux à écouter toutes ces chansons!


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2008)

Raahhh ! J'ai retrouvé le nom de ce machin innommable :

[YOUTUBE]Qp2JgUf11mY[/YOUTUBE]

Un grand souvenir... n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Juin 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> +1
> 
> 
> Je viens de prendre un coup de vieux à écouter toutes ces chansons!



Mais non, mais non, ça rajeunit

Tiens, un bon vieux twist à l'italienne dans une pizzeria des environs de Rimini

[youtube]jl204CfCGRg[/youtube]


----------



## Philippe (19 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La même année que les Fatals Picards, il y avait cette chanson qui était en compétition pour être sélectionnée pour représenter la France à l'Eurovision. Personnellement j'aurai préféré.



Eurovision 1980 : Belgium, one point 

[YOUTUBE]Uf4a-KAGgZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nexka (19 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Une chanson qui trotte dans les têtes, inexorablement, au fil des années.
> 
> [youtube]9uJLAhZU95E[/youtube]
> 
> Dommage que la vie de son interprète s'est très mal terminée...




Au mon dieu :affraid: :affraid:
Mais c'est une vraie chanson!!!  Moi j'ai toujours pensé que c'était une parodie!  


Genre à la "Jésus, jésus reviens..." de la vie est un long fleuve tranquille   
[YOUTUBE]I7fwaoZc5WA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (19 Juin 2008)

Nexka a dit:


> Au mon dieu :affraid: :affraid:
> Mais c'est une vraie chanson!!!




Oui, un gros tube à l'époque, repris dans plusieurs pays. 

La suite est beaucoup moins drôle; poursuivie par le fisc et accumulant les déboires, elle a fini par se suicider...


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La même année que les Fatals Picards, il y avait cette chanson qui était en compétition pour être sélectionnée pour représenter la France à l'Eurovision. Personnellement j'aurai préféré.
> 
> [dm]x17xa2&related=1[/dm]
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



moi non&#8230; je préfère les Fatals Picards&#8230; 

MAIS si tu aimes Les Vedettes, sache que de toute façon, c'est pas un groupe mais un projet des Vedettes accompagnées de notre vendéen national aka Philippe Katerine et que le groupe qui les accompagne ne sont autres que les Hommes-Machines qu'on appelle aussi en Vendée et à Nantes : les French Cowboys (moins notre Lonesome Cowboy Nantais Federico Pellegrini*) voire ex-Little Rabbits&#8230; 

sinon, à part tout ce fatras vendéen quasi-antéchristique, Les Vedettes, elles, sont belges&#8230;  :love:


_*Federico qui vient gentiment jouer à notre soirée le 28juin au TeuNeuTeu à Nantes _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je persiste : on dirait vraiment Francis Lalanne
> 
> Dans le genre de truc que je fredonne de temps en temps et qui a le don de vous poursuivre toute la journée.... :mouais:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zl5mPWn47gM[/YOUTUBE]​




Putain ! Saloperie cette chanson ! 
On avait été obligé de l'apprendre en musique au collège, rarement vu une chanson aussi chiante :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi non&#8230; je préfère les Fatals Picards&#8230;
> 
> MAIS si tu aimes Les Vedettes, sache que de toute façon, c'est pas un groupe mais un projet des Vedettes accompagnées de notre vendéen national aka Philippe Katerine et que le groupe qui les accompagne ne sont autres que les Hommes-Machines qu'on appelle aussi en Vendée et à Nantes : les French Cowboys (moins notre Lonesome Cowboy Nantais Federico Pellegrini*) voire ex-Little Rabbits&#8230;
> 
> ...


Et pour que l'info soit complète, cette chanson improbable est de l'excellent Philippe Katerine.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et pour que l'info soit complète, cette chanson improbable est de l'excellent Philippe Katerine.



ah tu en sais donc pas lire&#8230; projet disais-je&#8230; le disque est a-priori fini d'ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]H0fltpD77m4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Juin 2008)

Je suis franchement fan, honte ou pas   :love::rose::love::rose::love::rose::love::rose:

[YOUTUBE]4KGiXYYD_wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

Dans le même excellent film, dont je suis fan, il y avait aussi cette chanson qui n'était pas mal non plus dans le genre :

[YOUTUBE]xWdthBvpFJ0[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Hier soir, je me suis remis la B.O. du Rocky Horror Picture Show - avec la choré et tout !

_Let's do the time warp again !_












Mais je n'ai pas honte.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2008)

On ne sait plus si on doit avoir honte ou pas, mais moi ce matin c'est ça:

[YOUTUBE]phWv7l8Lm_A&hl[/YOUTUBE]

:love::rose::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

Je suis pas, mais vraiment pas fan de J.P. Smet, mais celle là* &#8230; :love: :love: :love:

J'ai honte :rose:


  


(*) Juste un court extrait, à titre de citation, pour des questions de droits, je voudrais pas non plus qu'il se retrouve à la soupe populaire à cause de moi, je ne le hais pas à ce point là, hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2008)

Bon là ok, j'avoue... :rose::rose::rose:



[YOUTUBE]XyIMi3uTpBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2008)

et là un peu aussi... :rose::rose::love::love::love:


[YOUTUBE]JP_2qjzj73Y&hl[/YOUTUBE]



La vache, j'en ai usé des dancefloors là dessus... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon là ok, j'avoue... :rose::rose::rose:




Ah pitin©, je me souviens, je devais avoir 18/19 ans, un copain (corse, cousin d'un fameux préfet de police) à l'époque, l'avait acheté, toute la journée, on l'entendait brailler "Sucre bébé mon amour" :casse:

C'est vrai que là, t'aurais même pu mettre une bonne douzaine de :rose: de plus


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Une chanson que l'on aurait dû aimer, que l'on aurait dû soutenir, mais que l'on a pas aimé, et que ça a été la grosse honte.
> 
> 
> Fatals



je ne me lasse pas du chauve !  :love:



Craquounette a dit:


> Dans le genre de truc que je fredonne de temps en temps et qui a le don de vous poursuivre toute la journée.... :mouais:
> 
> Lili Cub​



La voix de cette nana a toujours eue sur moi un aspect hautement érotique ! :love:
Une voix incroyablement féminine.... Hmmmmmmm..... :love:


----------



## koeklin (20 Juin 2008)

Lilicub j'avais pas assez honte pour la poster ici, je la fredonne souvent.

Je suis un inconditionnel de Belle & Sebastian:
Cette vidéo est particulièrement tarte
[YOUTUBE]IMBTUYZeHPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

Et ça, c'est pas la honte ?

[YOUTUBE]TK2SOkz0qtY[/YOUTUBE]

 :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2008)

Tiens, y'avait ça aussi :

[YOUTUBE]6YfIADLMOPE[/YOUTUBE]

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]H0fltpD77m4[/YOUTUBE]



J'ai la B.O dans mon iTunes. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Juste un court extrait, à titre de citation, pour des questions de droits, je voudrais pas non plus qu'il se retrouve à la soupe populaire à cause de moi, je ne le hais pas à ce point là, hein !



En même temps, médicalement, je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse en supporter plus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Je reviens avec du lourd, une vraie chanson dont on peut avoir honte, mais que j'aime quand même:
"Comment ça va?" par les Shorts.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/haV2HT6evF8&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/haV2HT6evF8&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Merci aux années 80 pour la profusion de chansons honteuses mais tellement attachantes qu'elles nous ont apportées.


----------



## koeklin (20 Juin 2008)

Ras le bol des annes 80,70 et 60 sur ce fil!
Enfin du neuf! quoique... ça se discute ....

Ça devrait être le tube de l'été, au camping.





 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Ras le bol des annes 80,70 et 60 sur ce fil!
> Enfin du neuf! quoique... ça se discute ....
> 
> Ça devrait être le tube de l'été, au camping.



Ben, franchement par rapport à la version original, c'est pathétique, désolé. 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MaYOeRARwfU&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MaYOeRARwfU&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de honte là; mais encore un tube des années 80:
Les nuits sans soleil par Ivanov.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QFE7Nt6H7Fs&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QFE7Nt6H7Fs&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Elle est très bien cette discussion, beaucoup de perles, mais que quelqu'un m'explique ce que font Françoise Hardy, les Beatles et même Johnny Hallyday (les portes du pénitencier qui plus est) dans une discussion sur les chansons dont on a honte.:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

supprimé


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Elle est très bien cette discussion, beaucoup de perles, mais que quelqu'un m'explique ce que font Françoise Hardy, les Beatles et même Johnny Hallyday (les portes du pénitencier qui plus est) dans une discussion sur les chansons dont on a honte.:mouais:



On a bien le droit d'avoir honte de ce qu'on veut, non?

Liberté fondamentale s'il en est 


pithiviers a dit:


> supprimé



C'est de la honte à l'état pur ça


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

C'est un classique dont je ne me lasse pas


[DM]x4xfoy[/DM]​


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> On a bien le droit d'avoir honte de ce qu'on veut, non?





Surtout que dans le titre c'est _qu'on les aime et que c'est la honte_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est de la honte à l'état pur ça


C'est pas de la honte, c'est que le lien que j'avais mis ne fonctionne pas, j'ai donc supprimé le message puisqu'il était sans intérêt du coup.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est pas de la honte, c'est que le lien que j'avais mis ne fonctionne pas, j'ai donc supprimé le message puisqu'il était sans intérêt du coup.





Tu dis ça, tu dis ça

:rateau:

En fait les trucs que t'aimes c'est tellement la honte



que tu t'es empressé de tout effacer.

La prochaine fois laisse le nom de l'interprète, on cherchera sur googoo


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai la B.O dans mon iTunes. :love:


OUais moi aussi... et dans mon balladeur aussi  :love:

Et chaque fois que je passe chez un pote, je lui refile en douce dans son iTunes :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben, franchement par rapport à la version original, c'est pathétique, désolé.
> Rabbi Muffin


Moi, je ne trouve pas. Au contraire, je trouve génial ce qu'a fait MC Solaar. Et ça nous change des mièvreries habituelles des chansons de comédies musicales.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Elle est très bien cette discussion, beaucoup de perles, mais que quelqu'un m'explique ce que font Françoise Hardy, les Beatles et même Johnny Hallyday (les portes du pénitencier qui plus est) dans une discussion sur les chansons dont on a honte.:mouais:



La honte est objective ?


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La honte est objective ?



Non, mais elle objective


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La honte est objective ?



Non,, certes.
Mais avoir honte d'écouter les Beatles , t'as honte de tout dans ta vie alors.
Sinon, en .ce premier d'été la chanson honteuse de circonstance


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Non,, certes.
> Mais avoir honte d'écouter les Beatles , t'as honte de tout dans ta vie alors.
> Sinon, en .ce premier d'été la chanson honteuse de circonstance



jamais écouté les Beatles et j'ai pas honte... :rateau:
et pour la circonstance honteuse, il va pleuvoir... 


.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> jamais écouté les Beatles et j'ai pas honte... :rateau:
> et pour la circonstance honteuse, il va pleuvoir...
> 
> 
> .





Et moi qui pensait être le seul à ne pas connaître les beatles


allez une petite perle pour la route
[YOUTUBE]K1LZ60eMpiw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:Oh mon bateau. Eric Morena. 1987:love:


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est pas de la honte, c'est que le lien que j'avais mis ne fonctionne pas, j'ai donc supprimé le message puisqu'il était sans intérêt du coup.



second degré... (rapport au , hein c'est utile le  des fois  regarde, on peut en mettre plein    



aCLR a dit:


> Tu dis ça, tu dis ça
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...



+1  (t'as vu ça sert tout le temps.... )



Sindanárië a dit:


> OUais moi aussi... et dans mon balladeur aussi  :love:
> 
> Et chaque fois que je passe chez un pote, je lui refile en douce dans son iTunes :rose:


c'est hors-charte ça :modo  (encore t'as vu?)



iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je ne trouve pas. Au contraire, je trouve génial ce qu'a fait MC Solaar. Et ça nous change des mièvreries habituelles des chansons de comédies musicales.



+1 



julrou 15 a dit:


> La honte est objective ?



oui mais non...



pithiviers a dit:


> Non,, certes.
> Mais avoir honte d'écouter les Beatles , t'as honte de tout dans ta vie alors.


Pourquoi? 


aCLR a dit:


> Et moi qui pensait être le seul à ne pas connaître les beatles


On est au moins trois alors...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> > Envoyé par pithiviers
> > Non,, certes.
> > Mais avoir honte d'écouter les Beatles , t'as honte de tout dans ta vie alors.
> 
> ...


Par ce que dans ce cas là, il faudrait avoir honte d'aimer Picasso, Kubrick, Mozart, Sartres....



kasarus a dit:


> > Envoyé par aCLR
> >
> >
> > Et moi qui pensait être le seul à ne pas connaître les beatles
> ...


Là, je suis sur le cul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Là, je suis sur le cul.



Oh, tu sais, même les pires béotiens peuvent avoir un Mac


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> jamais écouté les Beatles et j'ai pas honte... :rateau:
> et pour la circonstance honteuse, il va pleuvoir...
> 
> 
> .





aCLR a dit:


> Et moi qui pensait être le seul à ne pas connaître les beatles&#8230;





kasarus a dit:


> On est au moins trois alors...



Comment ça ? Vous n'avez jamais écouté les Beatles ? 

Dingue, quand même 

Un Beatles, disons, moyen. _Ticket to Ride

_[youtube]etjpcF2X_mY[/youtube]

Et je n'ai pas honte


----------



## fredintosh (21 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> jamais écouté les Beatles et j'ai pas honte... :rateau:.





aCLR a dit:


> Et moi qui pensait être le seul à ne pas connaître les beatles


Hum... sans obliger personne à aimer quoique ce soit, ne serait-ce pas une nouvelle forme de snobisme que d'affirmer cela aujourd'hui, du moins de cette façon là? 

De toutes façons, les Beatles ont tellement marqué leur(s) époque(s) et les suivantes que même quand t'entends une chanson qui n'est pas des Beatles, il y a 50 % de chances d'avoir des petits morceaux de Beatles dedans. 
Un peu comme Gainsbourg chez nous, quoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Un Beatles, disons, moyen. _Ticket to Ride_


_

Oh, comparé, dans le contexte de l'époque, aux Chats sauvages ou autre spotniks qui sévissaient dans le hit parade, l'était pas si moyen que ça, ce billet pour tourner en bourrique !

[youtube]4aWJkGJAaK8[/youtube]​
Et en plus, je jeu de scène et les costumes, j'vous dis pas :casse:_


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2008)

un grand classique du cinéma  on retient vite les paroles par contre :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]I7fwaoZc5WA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Hum... sans obliger personne à aimer quoique ce soit, ne serait-ce pas une nouvelle forme de snobisme que d'affirmer cela aujourd'hui, du moins de cette façon là?
> 
> De toutes façons, les Beatles ont tellement marqué leur(s) époque(s) et les suivantes que même quand t'entends une chanson qui n'est pas des Beatles, il y a 50 % de chances d'avoir des petits morceaux de Beatles dedans.
> Un peu comme Gainsbourg chez nous, quoi.


 
aucun snobisme de ma part.
ce n'est pas une affirmation.
je suis passé à côté.
complètement.
j'ai grandi ailleurs et autrement.
et très jeune.
entre le jazz-rock, le free jazz, Henru Cow, Zappa et Magma.
justement à une époque où tous les gens de mon âge écoutaient les Beatles.
mon frère aîné est musicien (conservatoire, contrebasse, basse et guitare électriques...)
il a joué le rôle de passeur.

aujourd'hui, c'est l'inverse.
je lui fait découvrir Zorn, Sonic Youth, la noise music et le punk hardcore...


.


----------



## Nexka (21 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> un grand classique du cinéma  on retient vite les paroles par contre :rateau:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]I7fwaoZc5WA[/YOUTUBE]​



Je l'ai déjà mise 2 ou 3 pages avant


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, comparé, dans le contexte de l'époque, aux Chats sauvages ou autre spotniks qui sévissaient dans le hit parade, l'était pas si moyen que ça, ce billet pour tourner en bourrique !
> 
> [youtube]4aWJkGJAaK8[/youtube]​
> Et en plus, je jeu de scène et les costumes, j'vous dis pas :casse:



Certes, mais à l'époque, il y avait au moins lui :

Moustique

[youtube]mMfvaRFMPaE[/youtube]

Et aussi, Vince Taylor


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

Pendant que j'y suis, un petit Vince Taylor vintage

[youtube]hPxmPdDQtQA[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Hum... sans obliger personne à aimer quoique ce soit, ne serait-ce pas une nouvelle forme de snobisme que d'affirmer cela aujourd'hui, du moins de cette façon là?
> 
> De toutes façons, les Beatles ont tellement marqué leur(s) époque(s) et les suivantes que même quand t'entends une chanson qui n'est pas des Beatles, il y a 50 % de chances d'avoir des petits morceaux de Beatles dedans.
> Un peu comme Gainsbourg chez nous, quoi.



Le nouveau snobisme.



Ce pourrait être le qualificatif d'un courant artistique à venir

et pas forcément musical


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

Je suis membre d'office.


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Par ce que dans ce cas là, il faudrait avoir honte d'aimer Picasso, Kubrick, Mozart, Sartres....



Sartre sans S merci  (t'as vu encore )

et le rapport entre Kubrick, Mozart, Sartre?

Ce n'est pas parce que l'on aime Mozart que l'on est obligé d'aimer Rachmaninov par exemple...:mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Sartre sans S merci  (t'as vu encore )
> 
> et le rapport entre Kubrick, Mozart, Sartre?
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que l'on aime Mozart que l'on est obligé d'aimer Rachmaninov par exemple...:mouais:



Dis donc, au lieu de faire de la spéculation de Monoprix, tu ne pourrais pas nous passer un petit Tiny Yong :mouais:

[youtube]Bo0UPpo6MQM[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dis donc, au lieu de faire de la spéculation de Monoprix, tu ne pourrais pas nous passer un petit Tiny Yong :mouais:
> 
> [youtube]Bo0UPpo6MQM[/youtube]



Ne serait-ce point Henry Salvador, l'homme au chapeau et à la fleur?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OYSTaGwNa3w&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OYSTaGwNa3w&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Quand je pense que ça passait au Club Dorothée:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qAGYhAYcgxU&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qAGYhAYcgxU&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Aujourd'hui ce serait impossible. Tous ces moralisateurs de mes deux décréteraient que les enfants qui regarderaient deviendront alcoolique et Dorothée serait virée pour atteinte aux bonnes moeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Que de souvenirs de soirées éméchées sur ce morceau:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qVLd6UUTOs&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4qVLd6UUTOs&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
_Cette chanson contient un message subliminal à l'attention de CouleurSud 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes, mais à l'époque, il y avait au moins lui :
> 
> Moustique



Certes, j'en suis encore tout secoué &#8230; baby   

Mais tant lui, que Vince Taylor n'avaient qu'une audience limitée aux cercles de mélomanes avertis :rateau:

Les hit parades eux, étaient beaucoup plus "tout venant", et les Beatles faisaient partie de la toute petite partie de musiciens de qualité qui parvenaient à s'y glisser, pour le reste, on devait se contenter de celles qui "ne craignaient personne, en Harley Davidson", ou se prenaient pour "un bébé requin" à sa "dernière surprise party", ou de ce type qui t'abordait en te montrant une nana et te disant "hey, vise un peu ça si c'est mignon, peux tu me dire quel est son nom ? est-ce que tu le sais, dis, est-ce que tu le sais ?" sur l'air de je ne sais plus quel standard du rock'n roll (depuis plus connu sous le nom de "rock à billy"). Nan, je maintiens, Ticket to ride, Day Tripper ou autre Every little thing, c'était, avec Dandelion ou Satisfaction, ce que le commun des mortels pouvait écouter de mieux à l'époque, après, fallait faire partie de l'intelligentsia underground pour apprécier d'autres chef d'&#339;uvres de même niveau.



EDIT : Et puis, comme disait Schmoll, que j'aime bien aussi (même pas honte en plus) : "Ils ont sauvé la vieille Angleterre, la Livre Sterling peut en être fière !" :king:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2008)

et ça aussi 

[YOUTUBE]WVUhNxC-skE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]qNPZjPRsM3o[/YOUTUBE]

L'original n'est pas mal non plus :

[YOUTUBE]OCiQxNWwcUk[/YOUTUBE]

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Que de souvenirs de soirées éméchées sur ce morceau:
> un truc très bourrin



_ah bah je comprends mieux&#8230; je comprends mieux&#8230;  _


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]qNPZjPRsM3o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> L'original n'est pas mal non plus



tu me dira oldelaf et monsieur D ont bien repris "ouragan"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tu me dira oldelaf et monsieur D ont bien repris "ouragan"



Je viens de trouver la vidéo : c'est énorme.

[YOUTUBE]DL0x8svv8Gk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philippe (22 Juin 2008)

Pour la chanson c'est plutôt limite :rose: :rose: :rose: mais la vidéo est assez rigolote 



[YOUTUBE]Hjny5-Z64to[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:
			
		

> Ouuh, tu étais déjà né à cette époque



Oh, moi, tu sais, je suis né l'année ou l'Équipée sauvage sortait au cinéma, et ou Chuck Berry sortait son premier single.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, moi, tu sais, je suis né l'année ou l'Équipée sauvage sortait au cinéma, et ou Chuck Berry sortait son premier single.



Argl, moi c'est l'année ou Eddie Cochran avait 13 ans 

Et il n'avait encore rien sorti ce fainéant 

Sinon, 

D'accord avec toi

Les hit-parades de l'époque étaient encombrés de yéyes, pour la plupart, graves, (faut quand même se rappeler de Frank Alamo, chantant : "Biche, oh ma biche"  ou de Monty, avec "Hé, les copains, Brigitte m'a dit qu'elle m'aimait, ait, ait ait; Oh, oh, ce n'est pas vrai", à la fin, je n'ai jamais su si Brigitte l'aimait vraiment ). Sur ce terrain, sévissaient des chanteurs à voix (tiens, par exemple, Alain Barrière ; "MA A A A Vie ")

Mais heureusement, il y avait des petits un peu underground

Comme Ronnie Bird

[youtube]2zCNf1vAIF4[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Les hit-parades de l'époque étaient encombrés de yéyés, pour la plupart, graves.....



A qui le dis tu !
Dans le genre grave, il y avait  elles et leur reprises en français de succès (?) anglophones. (sur le lien, cliquez sur les dates pour avoir une idée de la gravité abyssale de la chose )
Je ne peux pas en avoir honte, j'avais juste l'âge de raison quand c'est sorti. Je me souviens même avoir chanté 'attention accident (sur l'autoroute de l'ouest)' avec un cousin devant les adultes pour quelques carambars :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> faut quand même se rappeler de Frank Alamo, chantant : "Biche, oh ma biche"



Ah nan, lui, l'était pô grave  l'était même plutôt carrément aigu  



CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais heureusement, il y avait des petits un peu underground
> 
> Comme Ronnie Bird



Ouais, tiens, un autre underground que j'aime bien, plus jeune (30 ans d'âge quand même), Mon p'tit frère dit de lui qu'il est le seul vrai rocker français : Little Bob.

Sinon, un autre seul vrai rocker français underground : Cowcheese (c'est mon p'tit frère, j'aurais bien mis une vidéo youtube, mais la seule que j'ai trouvé a un son dégueux, un enregistrement public au camescope tout pourri)

Et alors là, non seulement j'ai pas honte, mais en plus, j'ai même pas honte de pas avoir honte ! :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, tiens, un autre underground que j'aime bien, plus jeune (30 ans d'âge quand même), Mon p'tit frère dit de lui qu'il est le seul vrai rocker français : Little Bob.



Alors là, énorme, le petit Bob, j'ai dû le voir au moins 5 fois :love: 

Et mon meilleur souvenir, c'est sa reprise inspirée des Small Faces. _All or Nothing_

[youtube]446xNbvs0a8[/youtube]

Désolé, pas pu trouver la reprise du petit Bob

Et donc, pas honte du tout 

(je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis sur ce fil, moi )


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> A qui le dis tu !
> Dans le genre grave, il y avait  elles et leur reprises en français de succès (?) anglophones. (sur le lien, cliquez sur les dates pour avoir une idée de la gravité abyssale de la chose )
> Je ne peux pas en avoir honte, j'avais juste l'âge de raison quand c'est sorti. Je me souviens même avoir chanté 'attention accident (sur l'autoroute de l'ouest)' avec un cousin devant les adultes pour quelques carambars :rose:



Ah, les Gam's, juste sorties de chez Gilbert Bécaud, terrible 

Mais il y avait bien pire 

Tiens, les Surfs

[youtube]w5F42RyhG_0[/youtube]

Encore que..


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2008)

des rockers ?

parfois, j'ai honte des claviers de MKB&#8230; mais c'est seulement parfois&#8230; et seulement de leurs claviers

[youtube]ffLjkB2h7Ik[/youtube]


le Punk n'est qu'une attitude romantique ?

Ossang est une ombre indispensable


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors là, énorme, le petit Bob, j'ai dû le voir au moins 5 fois :love:
> Et donc, pas honte du tout
> (je ne sais plus pourquoi je suis sur ce fil, moi )



Little Bob Story, je connais un peu, mais pas honte du tout...  

*******
cela date de 1974...
et je me demande, à la fin, si j'en ai vraiment honte...   
oui, quand même... 

le son sur YouTube, ce n'est vraiment pas ça (son en 32.050 KHz mono).
(à force d'écouter du son numérique ultra dégradé, on ne saura plus ce qu'est un vrai son...)

[youtube]UWfmfgHXAfE&hl=en[/youtube]


.


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de honte là; mais encore un tube des années 80:
> Les nuits sans soleil par Ivanov.



Surement un pote d'Odré.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

C'est plutôt les nuits sans ventilo maintenant. pfffff


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0EOFYBd8x4&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0EOFYBd8x4&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Qu'est-il devenu Jesse Garron ? Il paraît qu'il a été un temps déménageur. 
La dernière fois où je l'ai entendu interpréter son "C'est lundi" c'était il y a presque une quinzaine d'années sur Inter, dans l'émission de divertissement habituelle de la tranche 11h-12h40. En direct sur le plateau et totalement bourré.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Qu'est-il devenu Jesse Garron ? Il paraît qu'il a été un temps déménageur.



Y avait qu'à demander à Google... 

Hop là :
http://www.jesse-garon.com/

Je viens de lire la biographie (en diagonale, j'ai pas que ça à faire)... C'est assez hallucinant...  

Juste un extrait :



> 2002
> Jessé accentue son étude sur l&#8217;anatomie comparée, sur la neurologie, sur la delphinologie, sur la primatologie et, enfin, en géologie et paléontologie. Il travaille à son recueil de poésies. Février : parution d&#8217;un nouvel article historique sur l&#8217;exégèse, Commentaire Biblique : Les « Quaestiones-Responsiones » , Un genre prisé des Carolingiens ? , dans « Histoire Médiévale » 26, Apt, pages 68-73. Avril : Jessé déménage près des Cités des Sciences et de la Musique. Mai : à l'approche de ses 20 ans de carrière de chanteur populaire, sur une idée de C. Renaud, Jessé sort sa première compilation discographique, un nouveau C. D. intitulé « Best of Jessé Garon&#8217; : Le Meilleur de Jessé Garon&#8217; » . Ce disque comprend 20 de ses meilleures compositions, plus 3 blues inédits des plus purs. Octobre : publication de son dossier sur les Monarchies Antiques, dans « Histoire Antique » 5, Apt, pages 22-31. Novembre : M. Yann Kervran, créateur et rédacteur en chef du magazine « Histoire Médiévale » , demande à Jessé de bien vouloir faire partie du Comité Scientifique. Jessé accepte. Après le français et ancien français, l&#8217;anglais et l&#8217;américain, l&#8217;italien, l&#8217;espagnol, le latin, le grec et l&#8217;hébreu, Jessé apprend la langue arménienne. Le 5, il reprend les conférences à l&#8217;Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes en la Sorbonne. Décembre : avec M. Christian Cravero, Jessé se met au travail pour un futur album de l&#8217;auteur-compositeur-interprète, dont la sortie est prévue dans le courant de l'année 2004. Au programme ; Country , gospel , jazz , blues ainsi que de merveilleuses ballades et, bien sûr, du rockabilly et du rock 'n' roll (voir ici,  " Le Chanteur Auteur-Compositeur " , page Discographie).



 :hosto: :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Y avait qu'à demander à Google...
> ....
> j'ai pas que ça à faire



Pourquoi j'ai pas cherché sur Googueule ? 
Ma réponse est contenue dans la tienne... 

Dis ça sent un peu le canular cette bio, non ? :mouais:
Enfin des fois on est surpris...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Face à la mer - Calogero & Passi (peut-être à cause des Négresses Vertes même si les chansons sont différentes)

Dragostea Din Tei - O-Zone (à cause de DocEvil et de Teo )


----------



## numsix (25 Juin 2008)

J'ai très honte, mais je dois avouer que cet été là était fantastique, ....


*Ten Sharp* - _You_
[YOUTUBE]9NWyu42zl0w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fedo (26 Juin 2008)

oui moi aussi j'aimais bien _Duran Duran_
[YOUTUBE]fsiBhQ60rJE[/YOUTUBE]

et celle-là particulièrement, appréciez le clip


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> oui moi aussi j'aimais bien _Duran Duran_
> [youtube]fsiBhQ60rJE[/youtube]
> 
> et celle-là particulièrement, appréciez le clip



J'apprécie, vraiment 

Mais, dans le style, j'ai fouillé mes tiroirs de la honte, et j'ai trouvé ça

[youtube]cznha2YTTh0[/youtube]


----------



## koeklin (26 Juin 2008)

Un super Titre ce Fade to Grey

Dans la filliation de ce tube, 20 ans plus tard: Cmd +c, Cmd+v
Kelly Osbourne: One Word

[YOUTUBE]QXctSjshB1M[/YOUTUBE]

Qu'est ce que j'ai pu l'écouter en boucle :love:

:rose:


----------



## numsix (27 Juin 2008)

Honte ou pas honte, je me le demande encore, mais j'aime bien george, .... surtout _Listen Without Prejudice, ....

_*George Michael* - _Mother's Pride
_[youtube]SRWyTLza_Uk[/youtube]​


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

Que de bons souvenirs

[DM]x29omi[/DM]


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2008)

Je sens que certains vont être déçus... peut-être encore plus qu'avec JJG 

Qu'est-ce que je n'aime pas le hip-hop, le rap d'habitude... Mais là, allez savoir pourquoi, je kiffe grave  C'est abusé je sais, mais c'est comme ça   

[YOUTUBE]HFsjOZcuIlA[/YOUTUBE]​
_en plus il est suisse_


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2008)

Mon premier râteau*.  La honte. 


[youtube]pBPjzLEHYt8&amp;feature=related[/youtube]


 * Suivi de bien d'autres, ayant un certain don pour les accumuler...


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2008)

Déjà que chacun pris séparément, c'est la honte. Mais quand il s'y mettent à deux, il n'y a plus de mot pour définir ce truc. 

Bruno et Nanard power !  

[youtube]_pOXzw8HO0Q[/youtube]


----------



## F118I4 (28 Juin 2008)

O-Zone (de la dance pop roumaine):

Dragostea Din Tei

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kmrtNnHpKP8&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kmrtNnHpKP8&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

*Despre tine*


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Juin 2008)

Ce qu'on pouvait lire dans les boules à facettes au détour d'une ancienne décennie

Sylvester. _You Make me Feel

_[youtube]oG2ixYJ79iE[/youtube]


----------



## kasarus (28 Juin 2008)

ça reste d'actualité et même pas honte (bon peut-être pour le clip... )


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Juin 2008)

Finalement, Mika, c'est rien qu'un petit joueur à côté des inénarrables Sparks

[youtube]Ax8JYmoRhy4[/youtube]


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]t7YkyBGlfs8[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

parce que je me souviens pas de but en blanc. Faut que je l'entende chez l'épicier en allant chercher ma 16.

Mon premier héros d'enfance c'est balavoine, mon deuxième c'est michel berger : 

[YOUTUBE]gQFVpPdMFoI[/YOUTUBE]

Et si vous êtes pas sage, je fous l'intégrale de starmania


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> parce que je me souviens pas de but en blanc. Faut que je l'entende chez l'épicier en allant chercher ma 16.
> 
> Mon premier héros d'enfance c'est balavoine, mon deuxième c'est michel berger :
> 
> ...



Hum... Je me demande si je vais te garder dans ma liste d'amis...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

*Poupée de cire, poupée de son de France Gall !* 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7TidMTjZos&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7TidMTjZos&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

Je préfère celle-là pour le côté ambigu des paroles :

[YOUTUBE]ZtYxjjRQvH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

T'as pas honte ?!?...


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

*Tais toi, et regarde, papa n°2 

Elle a même fait une chanson pour nous, les geeks... *

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qk2jepguO_Y&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qk2jepguO_Y&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

Quand on dit qu'il faut toujours faire une table à part pour les chiards...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand on dit qu'il faut toujours faire une table à part pour les chiards...



Ben le garde chiourme c'est mon profil, tu restes mon ami ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

Celle là, je l'aimais bien  faut dire aussi : j'étais jeune, pis là, pour le coup, j'ai honte :rose:

[youtube]PbYP3iKsHgg[/youtube]


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2008)

[dm]xlf9q[/dm]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas honte ?!?...


Nan ! 

Et puis tiens, dans le même genre, il y a aussi ça :

[YOUTUBE]SzTb9s8jKD4[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :rose:


----------



## Philippe (5 Juillet 2008)

Et lui aussi ! il ne faudrait pas l'oublier  :rateau:




[DM]xfs8[/DM]


----------



## Nexka (5 Juillet 2008)

Ehhhhh 

Souchon, Berger et France Gall, c'est pas la honte du tout!! 


Enfin j'aime bien moi quoi... :rose: :rose:

   


_D'ailleurs France - Galles je l'ai vue plein de fois au stade de France _


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juillet 2008)

Elle est géniale, je trouve  !


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2008)

René Joly. _Chimène_ (1966)

Degré de honte : 1 sur l'échelle

C'est Manset qui a tout écrit et tout produit

[youtube]ZTtZTpiuUIA[/youtube]


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a détruit le chaton :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

Je la met, mais je n'ai absolument pas honte. Spéciale dédicace aux Marie qui fréquentent ce forum
[DM]<div><object width="420" height="336"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4xzop&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4xzop&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="336" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4xzop_patrick-abrial-chanson-pour-marie_music">Patrick Abrial - Chanson pour Marie</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Leboc">Leboc</a></i></div>[/DM]


----------



## estomak (7 Juillet 2008)

Mille colombes de mireille matthieu.

J'adore jouer cet air et a chaque fois on me dit que je joue du mireille matthieu, alors j'ai fini par assumer. Mais c'est quand même la honte.
 cela dit, pour ma défense, c'est quand même un air de Norma de Belilni qu'elle a impunément pompé, sans le créditer d'ailleurs! sacrilège.
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=_PVyld0ubpo&feature=related&fmt=18


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> cela dit, pour ma défense, c'est quand même un air de Norma de Belilni qu'elle a impunément pompé, sans le créditer d'ailleurs! sacrilège.



A ce propos, suite à ton post, j'ai commis ce thread, si ça vous dit...


----------



## Kerala (8 Juillet 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=inJojpOXWZQ

Honte sur moi :rose:rose::rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=inJojpOXWZQ
> 
> Honte sur moi :rose:rose::rose:


Honte sur toi de ne pas savoir insérer les vidéos Youtube dans tes messages, surtout.

Allez hop, une petite leçon.

[YOUTUBE]inJojpOXWZQ[/YOUTUBE]

Compris ?


----------



## Kerala (8 Juillet 2008)

Compris merci 
Quel clip en plus :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Compris merci
> Quel clip en plus :rose:


Tout à fait dans le style de la demoiselle.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2008)

Malgres les costumes grotesques et le choeurs pourraves j'aime* toujours ce morceau même si j'ai honte. 
*Andam & The Ants: Dog Eat Dog*

[youtube]wtxuPqjSJDc[/youtube]​
* En fait ce que j'aime bien c'est les riffs avec la reverb' et la ligne de basse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> * En fait ce que j'aime bien c'est les riffs avec la reverb' et la ligne de basse.



Ouais... Et les deux batteries, ça fait riche... :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Et les deux batteries, ça fait riche... :style:



Parce que tu crois qu'Adam faisait dans la sobriété, le minimalisme, le less is more ? 

Qu'il était un esthète raffiné ? 

Mais rien de tout ça chez Adam : more is beautiful 


(mais je l'aime bien aussi:rose


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Juillet 2008)

Hé, hé, j'en ai retrouvé un de l'époque 

[youtube]FK-4X1YpIUA[/youtube]

Et c'était le chanteur d'Ultravox première époque avant l'épouvantable Midge Ure :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pb1dNvHxbVA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pb1dNvHxbVA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Excellent, j'avais pas fait gaffe au Kart à pédale: Apple sponsor officiel du Kart à pédale de Goldorak


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2008)

mais si goldorak est mort 

[YOUTUBE]zLJtxStGB8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sharyoo (15 Juillet 2008)

mes chansons dont j'ai honte sont celles de Dalida, ma nounou italienne en étaient fan. Je les connait sur le bout des doigts. Et quand je suis stréssé ou quand je me sens mal, je les fredonne.


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]6GmkjnL4EYw&feature=related[/youtube]

ça vous rappelle rien les lunettes ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

Amok ?


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ça vous rappelle rien les lunettes ?



euh non  alzheimer me  guette 




alèm a dit:


> Amok ?



euh ... alzheimer l'a eu


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]oHLewcdIWlw&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love::love:


:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Lastrada (16 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]x3bkachJgEk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]b9nptjUs9FM&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]

Pendant des années, je n'ai pas osé numériser ce CD qui dormait dans ma discothèque.
Et la semaine dernière, j'ai craqué... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

Moi, j'écoute toujours ça ; mais alors, sans un poil de honte... 

*LIBEREZ L'ENFLUUUUURE!!!*


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2008)

Un poil de honte quand même pour cette reprise des Tramps (j'ai regardé le concert en entier et j'ai aimé)

[YOUTUBE]eNHWVM1m_u4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... alzheimer l'a eu




Et ta mère ?!


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Un poil de honte quand même pour cette reprise des Tramps (j'ai regardé le concert en entier et j'ai aimé)
> 
> [youtube]eNHWVM1m_u4[/youtube]​



C'est ignoble 

Voire pire, immonde

(Quelle horreur)

Malgré tous mes efforts :hein:

Je ne ferais pas mieux

(Je suis battu)

(da capo est trop fort)

[youtube]HMgR-jGoSXQ[/youtube]


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et ta mère ?!



comment ?


----------



## Lastrada (18 Juillet 2008)

Et je diiiiiiis..... :rose:


[YOUTUBE]2TcE8N-EOcg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## two (19 Juillet 2008)

Une belle brochette... pas mal d'entre eux font encore echo dans mes oreilles...
[youtube]_Xb9LXuROGI[/youtube]
de manière surprenante, à partir de 1990 cela me semble tout à coup plus flou...
[youtube]Xbk4pxXj_P0[/youtube]


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]3aMoMCcIPgw[/youtube]


----------



## estomak (21 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip5m8xUdbE8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip5m8xUdbE8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]

Top de la louze, ca m'arrive de le fredonner.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip5m8xUdbE8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip5m8xUdbE8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> [/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Top de la louze, ca m'arrive de le fredonner.


Oui, top de la louze.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Un poil de honte quand même pour cette reprise des Tramps (j'ai regardé le concert en entier et j'ai aimé)





CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est ignoble
> 
> Voire pire, immonde
> 
> ...



Oh, c'est assez civilisé, encore, tout ça. Moi, j'ai quand même un peu honte de m'être éclaté à mort la dessus, certains soirs en boite :rose:

[youtube]TId2NDiuu2s[/youtube]​
Visiblement, je ne suis pas le seul à en être affligé, ça a même poussé le présentateur à sombrer dans l'alcoolisme :mouais: 

Le hit de la mort qui tue


----------



## sundance (21 Juillet 2008)

"November rain" de Gun and Roses au moins une fois par jour :love: le clip est très triste par ailleurs mais quelle musique, surtout le morceau de guitare à la fin
je n'ai jamais honte de ce que j'écoute de toutes façons même quand j'écoute Christophe Willem


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

Même longtemps après, même pas honte ! Robert Palmer et "every kind of people, classe...

Et ca, pareil !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iT6uDBi_vtc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iT6uDBi_vtc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Et là, faites gaffe, car ca tue. Avec sanborn ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

De Robert Palmer aussi


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

Tu te mets ca le matin.

Claquement de portière, CD, ziiiiiip (©sonny & Alpine), un tour de clé, ambiance aquarium.

"Every Kind Of People", ou "Morning", d'un seul coup t'as moins envie de tuer le mec devant toi.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est pourtant une fameuse daube. C'est plutôt un pousse au crime, non ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> C'est pourtant une fameuse daube. C'est plutôt un pousse au crime, non ?




Déjà tu mets tes mains sur la tête, après avoir sorti ces doigts sales de ton nez. Ensuite, tu vas voir au coin si j'y suis. Quand tu auras un autre discours (du genre a ne pas être banni sur l'heure), tu reviens et tu me baise les pieds.


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2008)

Moi, ce que j'en disais, c'était pour rendre service.

Bon, quoi de mieux pour passer après Robert Palmer, que les Rutles ? je pose la question ! 

Bourrez vos Alpines !



[YOUTUBE]aZGKLmyTEoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Moi, ce que j'en disais, c'était pour rendre service.
> 
> Bon, quoi de mieux pour passer après Robert Palmer, que les Rutles ? je pose la question !
> 
> ...



Put1, on dirait une mauvaise pastiche des Beatles  :affraid: :affraid:

Même deux qui font rien qu'a ressembler (vaguement) à John Lennon et Paul McCartney 

Vraiment la honte, là !


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2008)

maintenant que tu le dis.. C'est pourtant vrai. Et si les Beatles avaient copié ?

Quelle bande de serpents, quand même. Copier les Beatles.


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> maintenant que tu le dis.. C'est pourtant vrai. Et si les Beatles avait copié ?
> 
> Quelle bande de serpents, quand même. Copier les Beatles.



T'as le ban sur le crâne, là !


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2008)

Bon, puisqu'on revisite toute la jeunesse de la moque, et qu'on aime tout le monde le matin, allons-y : tous à vos blaupunkt:




[YOUTUBE]v8Hw6yAaeBw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Juillet 2008)

'tain lastrada tu m'as tiré mon mange-disque ... t'es lourd.

C'est bien simple, ton attitude frise celle d'un modérateur ...

Tu postules (1 o et 1 u -- et non 2 u)


y'a que les cons qui ont honte d'avoir écouter une autre merde que celles qu'ils écoutent à l'instant même


----------



## da capo (23 Juillet 2008)

Indémodable.


[YOUTUBE]_cXOesI1Aw0[/YOUTUBE]​


La pochette du 45 est une _réussite_


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2008)

ou alors par ça ?


[YOUTUBE]ODXOvPrCuUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain_X (23 Juillet 2008)

le truc Las' c'est qu'il faut avoir honte ... donc comme tu peux le constater ... la plus part des gens ne poste pas, car ils se farcissent les feuilles avec de la merde toute la journée, donc pour eux y'a pas de honte puisque c'est normal ... et puis c'est forcément mbien ca passe sur NRJ et ducon93 en parle sur son skyblog.

bref ... t'es pas in


----------



## Lastrada (23 Juillet 2008)

ouais. Mais y'en a des biens.

Moi j'étais venu chercher un peu d'amour, ici


[YOUTUBE]0YJsRzRsqn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juillet 2008)

naïf va


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Quelle bande de serpents, quand même. Copier les Beatles.



Les Rutles snakes ? 



Lastrada a dit:


> Bon, puisqu'on revisite toute la jeunesse de la moque, et qu'on aime tout le monde le matin, allons-y : tous à vos blaupunkt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 La jeunesse de l'Amok ? T'as tout faux, là , la jeunesse de l'Amok, c'était (Et non seulement les points bleus n'existaient pas, mais il n'y avait même pas de Teppaz, fallait faire venir les musicos direct chez toi) :

[youtube]QsNGxAfXcWk[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]tf1zHR7BNPA[/YOUTUBE]

Qui n'a jamais fait la chenille dans les fêtes, mariage,... ?  :rose:


----------



## marlène.N (24 Juillet 2008)

moi c'est ça que j'ai trop la honte d'aimer .. c'est carrément pas mon genre , le style midinette , mais c'est le genre que tu hurles sous la douche ou en tondant la pelouse MP3 à fond ozoreilles

<div><object width="420" height="287"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x19pmf&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x19pmf&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="287" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x19pmf_steeve-estatof-ma-vie-devant-toi_music">Steeve Estatof - Ma vie devant toi</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Biloute_59">Biloute_59</a></i></div>

j'ai toute la viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie la viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie devant tou aaaaaaaa -aah-aaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

marlène.N a dit:


> moi c'est ça que j'ai trop la honte d'aimer .. c'est carrément pas mon genre , le style midinette , mais c'est le genre que tu hurles sous la douche ou en tondant la pelouse MP3 à fond ozoreilles
> 
> [DM]x19pmf&related=1[/DM]



Comme ça, c'est mieux, non ?


----------



## marlène.N (24 Juillet 2008)

j'allais éditer, pfiou que vous etes rapides ici ... 

t'as fait quoi??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

marlène.N a dit:


> j'allais éditer, pfiou que vous etes rapides ici ...
> 
> t'as fait quoi??


Tu cliques sur l'icône DM (à droite de la rangée d'icône au-dessus de la zone de saisie du message) et entre les balises DM tu mets le code copié de Dailymotion (celui que tu avais récupéré). Mais ensuite, il ne faut garder que ce qui est entre "sw/" et le guillemet suivant.

Pour Youtube, tu clique sur l'icône Youtube  et entre les balises YOUTUBE tu mets la suite de chiffres et de lettres qu'il y a après le = dans l'adresse de la page.

Par exemple, pour cette vidéo, c'est *yM7ajRUMs9c*.

Et ça donne ça :

[YOUTUBE]yM7ajRUMs9c[/YOUTUBE]


Tout ça est expliqué dans la FAQ mais je ne retrouve plus.


----------



## Picouto (24 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]PlAbdpZSna4[/YOUTUBE]​ 
La honte à étage :
1st floor : avoir cru que c'était Céline pendant 12 ans
2nd floor : acheter le CD en 92
3rd floor : découvrir la tronche de Christopher Cross sur cette vidéo
4th floor : et pourtant...


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juillet 2008)

le plus grand clip du tous les temps

[YOUTUBE]gV6noHEd6XE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juillet 2008)

La vache. C'est beau comme du Robert Palmer.


----------



## da capo (24 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> 3rd floor : découvrir la tronche de Christopher Cross sur cette vidéo



C'est pas Cauet ?


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juillet 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> La vache. C'est beau comme du Robert Palmer.



1/ on dit : c'est beau comme Robert qui palme - ou - comme le jour ou j'ai vu Robert palmer.

2/ je fais pas de plongée, donc j'ai jamais vu Robert Palmer.

3/ je crois que dans la famille Palmer je préfère tout de même Carl...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> je crois que dans la famille Palmer je préfère tout de même Carl...



Ben oui, mais Carl, et ses potes (Greg et Keith), là, c'est difficile d'avoir honte d'aimer. 

Bon, je vous laisse, je vais me réécouter Trilogy  :love: :love:


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais Carl, et ses potes (Greg et Keith), là, c'est difficile d'avoir honte d'aimer.




pourtant y'en a un paquet qui ose pas...


----------



## Picouto (24 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> C'est pas Cauet ?


Par tout à fait, celui-là a été croisé avec un frère Gibb


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Par tout à fait, celui-là a été croisé avec un frère Gibb



eux même c'était quand même des résultats de croisements peu réussis.


----------



## Picouto (24 Juillet 2008)

crois tu ?​[YOUTUBE]OCAjmuA1HDk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juillet 2008)

Dans la vie privée, c'est tout de suite moins sexy :


[YOUTUBE]tqAByDqEgIU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lastrada (25 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]1lT2Tq2rC9I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]jEOPqeqYXVQ[/YOUTUBE]

et dire que nous étions sur la même scène et le même Cd en 1992&#8230; l'époque où je fus élu Miss Betteraves !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Marcel et son orchestre
> et dire que nous étions sur la même scène et le même Cd en 1992&#8230; l'époque où je fus élu Miss Betteraves !


Y'a des photos de ton élection de Miss Betteraves ?


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a des photos de ton élection de Miss Betteraves ?



non, une vidéo mais je t'avoue avoir désoudé ceux qui en avaient une copie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

"Aimons-nous vivants" François Valery


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, une vidéo mais je t'avoue avoir désoudé ceux qui en avaient une copie



Ah, c'était donc ça, cette cassette vidéo qu'il m'avait envoyé avec la mention "à visionner s'il m'arrive quelque chose"


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]kDWLk228CKE&hl=en&fs=1>[/YOUTUBE]



ce clip est redoutable :love:


:rose::rose::rose:


A voir jusqu'au bout pour le superbe plan final...


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A voir jusqu'au bout pour le superbe plan final...





....:love::love::love:...la femme que je cherchais  !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A voir jusqu'au bout pour le superbe plan final...



Voui  C'est ce clip, qui doit être à l'origine de l'expression "péter le feu" ! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ce clip est redoutable :love:



tel que je te connais, tu n'as pas du oublier celui là :love: : Tout simplement ENORME ! :love:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFtfSpn7PNU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFtfSpn7PNU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ce clip est redoutable :love:
> 
> 
> :rose::rose::rose:
> ...



Idem !  :love:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtUYtt4ZyJ0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtUYtt4ZyJ0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Là, il y a du lourd !  Matez jusqu'au bout aussi !  Perso, à partir de 2'25, j'ai la sueur qui commence à perler aux tempes ​


----------



## Picouto (25 Juillet 2008)

Poursuite de ma visite de l'immeuble de la honte : ce coup-ci c'est la descente :
Niv-1 : trouver ce type rebel
Niv-2 : trouver les demoiselles sexy
Niv-3 : imiter les tics buccaux de ce blond peroxydé
Niv-4 : mais bon... c'était mon Tokyo Hotel à moi

[youtube]pQTisIsdlG0[/youtube]​


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> no longer available




??? Chez moi, sous safari et firefox, pas de souci.... :mouais:


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ??? Chez moi, sous safari et firefox, pas de souci.... :mouais:



ben pitet il aurait mieux valu .....c'est affligeant .....je suis sûr que tu te _déhanchais comme une petite pute sur la piste ©_............et tu n'as pas honte ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> tel que je te connais, tu n'as pas du oublier celui là :love: : Tout simplement ENORME ! :love:
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFtfSpn7PNU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lFtfSpn7PNU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​




FRANKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

je suis fan

[DM]x2t9uq[/DM]

je cherche désespérément le clip de "La Ballade de l'Obsédé" qui vaut des points aussi...:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

Et celle ci (dans un autre registre), qui s'en souvient ? je devais pas avoir plus de 13 ou 14 ans quand c'est sorti (TV en noir et blanc la première fois que je l'ai vu) ! :love:

[youtube]oADfmYQWmW8[/youtube]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et celle ci (dans un autre registre), qui s'en souvient ? je devais pas avoir plus de 13 ou 14 ans quand c'est sorti (TV en noir et blanc la première fois que je l'ai vu) ! :love:
> 
> [youtube]oADfmYQWmW8[/youtube]​




J'ai l'album, j'adore :love::love::love:

(C'est de Roger Glover, bassiste de Deep Purple, pour ceux qui ne savent pas...)


----------



## Picouto (25 Juillet 2008)

Pas à chier, à bien y réfléchir (je sais, j'ai que ça à foutre), ça ça me fout bien la honte...

[YOUTUBE]OjDJ8KfJs9s[/YOUTUBE]​
J'ai aimé ce truc au point d'voir les deux albums du monsieur...



LA TEHON ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et celle ci (dans un autre registre), qui s'en souvient ? je devais pas avoir plus de 13 ou 14 ans quand c'est sorti (TV en noir et blanc la première fois que je l'ai vu) ! :love:
> 
> [youtube]oADfmYQWmW8[/youtube]​


Je connaissais (souvenirs de jeunesse). J'adore. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ZEPq0FvFm3g[/YOUTUBE]​

:love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]ZEPq0FvFm3g[/YOUTUBE]​
> 
> :love::love::love:




A noter que le comédien "réhabillé en personnage 3D" joue dans la série Eureka


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Pas à chier, à bien y réfléchir (je sais, j'ai que ça à foutre), ça ça me fout bien la honte...
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]GRÔÔÔSSE DÔBE[/J'ENTUBE]​
> J'ai aimé ce truc au point d'voir les deux albums du monsieur...
> ...



Oui... Tu mérites mille morts lentes par empalements répétés sur des pieux en résineux...


----------



## Picouto (25 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Tu mérites mille morts lentes par empalements répétés sur des pieux en résineux...


 Voui, j'accepte mon supplice...
[YOUTUBE]pidp4NPsoS0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai l'album, j'adore :love::love::love:
> 
> (C'est de Roger Glover, bassiste de Deep Purple, pour ceux qui ne savent pas...)



avec Ronnie James Dio au chant pour ceux qui ont oublié ... y'a pas à en avoir honte
Glover c'est la classe


----------



## Captain_X (25 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Pas à chier, à bien y réfléchir (je sais, j'ai que ça à foutre), ça ça me fout bien la honte...
> J'ai aimé ce truc au point d'voir les deux albums du monsieur...
> 
> LA TEHON [/LEFT]



là c'est du lourd


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juillet 2008)

_*Si ça c'est pas meugnon ! 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ybea868xDW0&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ybea868xDW0&hl=fr&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


:style:*_​


----------



## da capo (26 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> J'ai aimé ce truc au point d'voir les deux albums du monsieur...





[YOUTUBE]kNGNLo8K6Fk[/YOUTUBE]​

je ne te raconte même pas le nombre d'albums que j'ai d'eux. :rose:


----------



## Captain_X (26 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]eVskM4P2SFQ[/YOUTUBE]

j'ai quand même leur album:rose::rose:


----------



## Picouto (26 Juillet 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> j'ai quand même leur album:rose::rose:


Respect 




Dans le genre "J'ai quand même", j'ai quand même un côté visionnaire...

[YOUTUBE]Vg2WS6FCi-k[/YOUTUBE]

Note pour plus tard : participer finalement à ce vide-grenier pour écouler tous ces CD encombrants.​


----------



## da capo (26 Juillet 2008)

J'ai le 45 tours. Grand Prix de San Remo 1970.

Une perle.

[YOUTUBE]K3zT4egNVxQ[/YOUTUBE]​

ps : les paroles valent leur pesant d'or. ici

et je ne parle même pas du jeu de jambe&#8230;

ps2 : au début dans le public :
" - Adriano ! Tu es unique !
- Oui, je sais "


----------



## estomak (26 Juillet 2008)

alors ça j'adore, mais il parait que c'est vraiment trop la honte.., enfin, en France.
[YOUTUBE]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qEIBmGZxAhg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qEIBmGZxAhg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]

pour ceux qui se demandent ce que c'est,  il s'agit de Jimmie rodgers, inventeur de la country, inspirateur de johnny cash, guthrie, bob dylan etc.. et son célébre 'yoddle'.


----------



## Captain_X (26 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Note pour plus tard : participer finalement à ce vide-grenier pour écouler tous ces CD encombrants.



c'est qui ces tocards ????

oué moi j'ai pas en CD ces trucs là monsieur j'ai en vynil c'est plus classe.

[YOUTUBE]uANLxg84_ak[/YOUTUBE]

quand je pense que je l'avais acheter le même jour que le "LIKE A VIRGIN" de madonna... pff j'aurai pu faire des économies ...

HITWAVE '85 c'est quand même pas rien ... même si j'ai jamais su ce que ça signifiait


----------



## Picouto (26 Juillet 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est qui ces tocards ????



Wooooo l'autre, bouuuuuuuuuuuuuu, mais ce sont Les Charts, le groupe des débuts de Calogero :bebe:


----------



## koeklin (26 Juillet 2008)

Tu l'écoutes une fois et t'as toute ta journée de foutue
difficile de se débarrasser de cet air-là...

[YOUTUBE]Oe3FG4EOgyU[/YOUTUBE]

ou comment réviser son allemand en musique  avant Tokyo Hotel...


----------



## Captain_X (26 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Wooooo l'autre, bouuuuuuuuuuuuuu, mais ce sont Les Charts, le groupe des débuts de Calogero :bebe:




Cal'O zero ... 'tain j'ai du faire jouer google pour savoir qui c'était ce con


----------



## Philippe (27 Juillet 2008)

Quelques souvenirs d'un voyage au Brésil effectué voici quelques années déjà :rose: 

Je regrette de n'y être jamais retourné, mais bon... tant qu'il y a de la vie... 

Donc pas de honte (si ce n'est peut-être celui de n'avoir pas continué à apprendre la langue), - juste un peu de nostalgie 





[YOUTUBE]2dOafY5cEbk[/YOUTUBE]

Vinicius de Moraes et Toquinho
(en forme de cartes postales, vacances agréables, bon climat...)




[YOUTUBE]6i7r3wn8ICw[/YOUTUBE]

Caetano Veloso
(ici vous pouvez passer, les images valent rien...)




[YOUTUBE]OjUuXmtBUOM[/YOUTUBE]

Alceu Valença
(une mangue rose ? qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire )




[YOUTUBE]mLk4EH9FWwI[/YOUTUBE]

Chico Buarque
(montage réalisé par mes soins : quelques copines dansent sur une musique ma foi fort joyeuse)




[YOUTUBE]l82rHdlsyPg[/YOUTUBE]

Elis Regina
(alors là rien à dire, respect comme disent les ados)




[YOUTUBE]NRP4fxEORX0[/YOUTUBE]
encore Caetano, en anglais cette fois, complètement déchaîné... :love:


(merci à vous, grâce à vous j'ai passé une bonne heure de vraies vacances )​




Phil


----------



## Captain_X (27 Juillet 2008)

caetano veloso y'a pas de honte à avoir


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas une meilleure vidéo une fois  par jour et par mickey, ici ?


----------



## Captain_X (27 Juillet 2008)

ha bon c'est pas la "Pire" video une fois par jour ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> caetano veloso y'a pas de honte à avoir



ya aucune aucune honte il est un peu bougon mais c'est tout !


----------



## Captain_X (27 Juillet 2008)

surement moins chiant que Lou Reed ou Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

Difficile de faire plus franchouillard, plus beauf', plus réac'... :rose::rose::rose:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lJAV0cyBmJc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lJAV0cyBmJc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
​
Mais je trouve que le paquebot France était tellement magnifique, symbole flottant d'un authentique "bon goût français" (bien que la construction d'un transatlantique à l'époque fut une totale aberration économique) que cette chanson m'a toujours fait un petit quelque chose...
:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

moi aussi !












ça m'a toujours fait vomir&#8230; :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi aussi !
> 
> 
> ça m'a toujours fait vomir :casse:



Oui oui je mérite cent fois le pal !

Cela dit peut-être que les durs de la CGT qui ont organisé la mutinerie avant l'abandon du navire au "Quai de l'oubli", ça leur a aussi fait un petit quelque chose cette chanson ? Qui sait ? L'histoire, dans sa cruauté, est parfois tellement ironique...


----------



## Captain_X (27 Juillet 2008)

j'ai jamais aimé cette pouff, mais je trouve que de l'aimer c'est vraiment trop minable, et c'est amplifier et cautionner le nivellement par le bas.

[YOUTUBE]4dlC0xZpTYw[/YOUTUBE]

en tout cas en voilà une qui est pas près de faire un concert dans ma région, car dans ma france à moi on aime pas les connasses qui se la pête sans savoir aligner deux mots en faisant de la musique de merde.

Si elle avait été moins conne, il en aurait été autrement.


----------



## alter_ego (27 Juillet 2008)

C'est rigolo ici.

moi je n'ai que des aveugles à vous proposer et forcément, j'ai pas trouvé de vidéo sur utube.

c'est la fête au village


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

J'préfère la version où sting la chante seul sur l'album ten summoner's tales.

[YOUTUBE]SUYI7kIR0S4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (27 Juillet 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> j'ai jamais aimé cette pouff, mais je trouve que de l'aimer c'est vraiment trop minable, et c'est amplifier et cautionner le nivellement par le bas.
> 
> en tout cas en voilà une qui est pas près de faire un concert dans ma région, car dans ma france à moi on aime pas les connasses qui se la pête sans savoir aligner deux mots en faisant de la musique de merde.
> 
> Si elle avait été moins conne, il en aurait été autrement.



C'est bien beau, mais avec tout ça, on a rien compris. Tu écoutes Diams ou pas ?


[YOUTUBE]0yvHWyvexZA[/YOUTUBE]

Y a celle-ci aussi avec Sonny B.

[YOUTUBE]Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

ça vous a plus, hein, le précédent : "J'étais la France qu'est-ce qu'il en reste ?" :rateau:

Aaaah.... quand Sardou veut jouer au : "Mais au fond je suis de gôche !"  :mouais:

Après "Si les Ricains n'étaient pas là", ça en devient quasi surréaliste !!! 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xTVaYYquV0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_xTVaYYquV0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Tiens on devrait mettre ses chansons au programme obligatoire de Sciences-Po !

Plus musicalement parlant, admirez au passage la superbe technique vocale du chanteur : pour attraper l'aiguë, il suffit de gueuler.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juillet 2008)

Lastrada a dit:


> Tu écoutes Diams ou pas ?




Une personne qui n'est pas une gamine de moins de 16 ans et qui écoute Diam's ?  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

Même pas sûr d'avoir honte (j'ai quand même deux albums d'eux...) 



[YOUTUBE]szWkAaD00j0&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

non, là franchement, moi j'ai un peu la honte&#8230;

mais que voulez-vous, il est de la région, ça rapproche 
et il a même droit à son buste à l'entrée du zenith ! 

[YOUTUBE]eN1bABtBhGY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Picouto (28 Juillet 2008)

Après avoir monté Sharleen Spiteri, je l'ai remplie, ce qui m'a permis de redécouvrir tout un tas de daubes surgit du fond des temps et notamment cette daube-là​ 
[youtube]CfZBMQoNxJM[/youtube]
je vous mets ce qu'il y a de plus regardable et de moins gerbant...
comment j'ai pu écouter ça, je ne me l'explique toujours pas  la drogue c'est mal :hosto:​


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> Après avoir monté Sharleen Spiteri, je l'ai remplie​



ah c'est donc toi qui a rempli Sharleen Spiteri ?


----------



## Picouto (28 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah c'est donc toi qui a rempli Sharleen Spiteri ?


Et je peux recommencer quand je veux, autant de fois que je veux... en même temps, vu combien elle m'a couté, c'est un juste retour sur investissement... un peu comme Dupontel avec Monique quoi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah c'est donc toi qui a rempli Sharleen Spiteri ?



Ah tiens, je me rappelle lui avoir écrasé les pieds à l'inauguration de Space Mountain il y a une douzaine d'années... :rose::love::rose:


----------



## Captain_X (28 Juillet 2008)

je peux écouter Diams, ça me fait mal aux oreilles
et puis je suis de la France profonde

louder than loud

[YOUTUBE]_Cze-RcZMXE[/YOUTUBE]

mais j'assume c'est trop bon


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> mais j'assume c'est trop bon



non, là, franchement, tu abuses : il n'y a *aucune* honte à aimer Motörhead !


----------



## Picouto (28 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> non, là, franchement, tu abuses : il n'y a *aucune* honte à aimer Motörhead !


non, *aucune* !


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2008)

pis Lemmy est super cool&#8230;


----------



## Picouto (28 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pis Lemmy est super cool


euh...
Ca fait bizarre de "t'entendre" dire ça !!!


----------



## Captain_X (29 Juillet 2008)

Ne pas aimer motörhead c'est une faute de goût...

Par contre si vous pouviez parler plus fort car Da Capo les a vus live l'année dernière il a encore du mal à entendre


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> euh...
> Ca fait bizarre de "t'entendre" dire ça !!!



depuis que j'ai rencontré Lemmy à Hellfest, j'ai changé d'avis sur lui ! Lemmy est un type bien ! par contre, je ne savais pas qu'il hurlait dans un groupe de Rock'n Roll !   :mouais:     

en plus, c'est grâce à lui que j'ai passé une après-midi charmante avec Alyson&#8230; :love:

on parlait pas de Motörhead là ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]D7TaNpnjqq0[/YOUTUBE]

Pardon, j'ai honte. Tout ça.... :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]D7TaNpnjqq0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pardon, j'ai honte. Tout ça.... :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:



Ah mais non, Saint Preux, c'est pas possible! On dirait de la musique de film pseudo érotique des 70's  :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais non, Saint Preux, c'est pas possible! On dirait de la musique de film pseudo érotique des 70's  :affraid::affraid::affraid:


[YOUTUBE]lZlF41yEHh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Captain_X (29 Juillet 2008)

ha le hellfest 

y'avait plein de copain à moi  sur scène.. Morbid Angel (la video est au HellFest)

[YOUTUBE]xRB_b4GHgzA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## estomak (29 Juillet 2008)

pardon!
c'était juste pour vous souhaiter à tous un excellent début de soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

nan, tu peux avoir qu un seul fil...c est ca la merde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> nan, tu peux avoir qu un seul fil...c est ca la merde.


Justement je le prends ce fil. 

Et pour rester dans le sujet :

[YOUTUBE]w0R4tmnUMI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## estomak (29 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Justement je le prends ce fil.
> 
> Et pour rester dans le sujet :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]w0R4tmnUMI8[/YOUTUBE]



il ne t'appartient plus!
hélas.
hé hé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TjIPzyVlK60[/YOUTUBE]



:rose::rose::rose: 
Ok la honte..., mais puréééééééeeeee c'qu'elle est... Miam ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> chanson
> 
> 
> :rose::rose::rose:
> Ok la honte..., mais puréééééééeeeee c'qu'elle est... Miam ! :love:


Je ne savais même pas que ça existait ce truc. :rose:

'tain, on fait de ces découvertes parfois. :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Justement je le prends ce fil.
> 
> Et pour rester dans le sujet :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]w0R4tmnUMI8[/YOUTUBE]


vous etes comme les chansons de ce fil : peraves et sans interet.

sur ce, le bonjour des nioubes.


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Ok la honte..., mais puréééééééeeeee c'qu'elle est... Miam ! :love:



Mon Doc. J'imagine la nuit. Tu es là, peinard, en train de roupiller ta cuite et la main se perd en tâtonnements... Et tu tombes sur son crâne !
 :afraid:

Bon, pour le reste je dis pas. Mais non, définitivement non : une nana qui se coiffe comme ca, c'est pas possib' ! Et il ne faut surtout, surtout pas qu'elle chante ! 

je préfère encore mater Alem et la Web'O qui font N'golo Golo ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, pour le reste je dis pas. Mais non, définitivement non : une nana qui se coiffe comme ca, c'est pas possib' !



Fan de Rezba, imparable. :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> [machin]remixinnomable sur youtube[/machin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surtout que ton truc est une grosse daube en comparaison de la version originale de Jane "it's a fine day"

[YOUTUBE]OYpXeSReUsY[/YOUTUBE]

et aimer cette chanson n'est pas une honte


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2008)

de toutes façons, c'est rien que de la gnognotte ce que vous écoutez&#8230; pfff, la honte&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]uV0MtVWIN8Y[/YOUTUBE]​
parce que elle, Mrs. Miller, elle est sincère, elle !


----------



## Lastrada (29 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]vjfH8a8wDOU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lastrada (29 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TJR8BdJvNYg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## koeklin (29 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> non, là franchement, moi j'ai un peu la honte
> 
> mais que voulez-vous, il est de la région, ça rapproche
> et il a même droit à son buste à l'entrée du zenith !
> ...


je ne remercie pas la personne qui a posté cette vidéo, elle me pourrit la tête depuis 24h, sans cesse elle me revient, c'est la-men-ta-ble  de la part de certains gens de gâcher autant la vie d'autres gens!
Si je craquais et achetais le titre sur l'iTunes Store , je demanderais à cette personne de bien vouloir me rembourser des frais engendrés.
il y a des fois où l'on doit savoir garder sa honte pour soi. C'est vrai quoi, c'est intime comme sentiment la honte...


----------



## Lastrada (29 Juillet 2008)

Allez on monte d'un niveau, là. Ca c'est de la poésie qui déchire sa race :


[YOUTUBE]R7V3apqOk-c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Captain_X (29 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]lyl5DlrsU90[/YOUTUBE]​


CA CA DECHIRE SA RACE


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Une chanson célèbre des années 30, initialement chantée par Fernandel.
Je l'ai trouvée sur iouthube (en cherchant l'originale) dans cette version inattendue et le public n'a toujours pas oublié le "AU-SSI !". 
Bref de la gauloiserie pas très finaude, mais toute honte bue... :rose:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bNCl2AskZ0U&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bNCl2AskZ0U&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Effet générationnel des MacGéens ? En tout cas pas mal de vos "hontes" sortent en droite lignes des années 80. 
Je n'ai aucune nostalgie pour ces années contrairement à une certaine vogue actuelle. Surtout quand on voit revenir via les djeuns de la Tektonik (ça s'écrit comme ça ?) le jean slim noir, les grosses baskets, les T-shirts à motifs géométricos-assymétriques et surtout *l'épouvantable coupe mulet !!! *:afraid: 
Bref je n'en retiens pas grand-chose de ces années aussi glaciaires que surlookées.

seules une ou deux petites hontes d'avoir un certain attrait pour quelques chansons qui m'en reste. Comme celle-ci :

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8PwNopetmI4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8PwNopetmI4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

​


----------



## Captain_X (30 Juillet 2008)

y'a vachement pire que tears for fears dans les années 80

[YOUTUBE]Yu_moia-oVI[/YOUTUBE]


Ca c'est la honte ... on dirait le fils de David Caruso


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2008)

Une que j'aime bien, mais que je n'arrive pas à trouver sur youtube, c'est "l'épopée du rock" de Claude Moine (plus connu sous le sobriquet de "Schmoll", ou encore celui de "Eddie Mitchell") :rose: mais :love: envers et contre tout :rateau:


EDIT : Merci à Lastrada pour ce lien vers un extrait de ce morceau


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2008)

coloquinte a dit:


> Une chanson célèbre des années 30, initialement chantée par Fernandel.
> Je l'ai trouvée sur iouthube (en cherchant l'originale) dans cette version inattendue et le public n'a toujours pas oublié le "AU-SSI !".
> Bref de la gauloiserie pas très finaude, mais toute honte bue... :rose:
> 
> Félicie aussi


Fernandel ne faisait pas que chanter la chanson. Il la jouait. Et c'est ce qui en faisait son intérêt au-delà du côté comique des paroles.

[DM]x26qo8[/DM]

Cette version est certes inattendue mais elle est juste chantée. Donc elle perd ce qui faisait le sel de cette chanson. Bref, pas terrible.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mon Doc. J'imagine la nuit. Tu es là, peinard, en train de roupiller ta cuite et la main se perd en tâtonnements... Et tu tombes sur son crâne !
> :afraid:



Et c'est la que tu te relèves, que tu tues cette bouteille de Lagav, et que tu te mets un bon vieux Plastic 

[YOUTUBE]DPSxqknJBUM[/YOUTUBE]

Dans le genre truc de la honte que j'adoooore et que je passe dès qu'un nouveau venu apparaît à la maison, j'ai pas mieux. Ca donne tout de suite un genre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]lyl5DlrsU90[/YOUTUBE]​
> 
> 
> CA CA DECHIRE SA RACE




Ah mais tu n'as pas le droit d'avoir honte de Frankie


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2008)

Aaaaaaah, les Rubettes... :love:


[YOUTUBE]W9zRcMReaMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais tu n'as pas le droit d'avoir honte de Frankie



D'accord avec Fab' : pas le droit du tout ! Surtout que les paroles interpellent ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais tu n'as pas le droit d'avoir honte de Frankie





Amok a dit:


> D'accord avec Fab' : pas le droit du tout ! Surtout que les paroles interpellent ! :rose:



Et que le bassiste est vraiment le roi du "slap"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Et c'est la que tu te relèves, que tu tues cette bouteille de Lagav, et que tu te mets un bon vieux Plastic
> 
> vidéo
> 
> Dans le genre truc de la honte que j'adoooore et que je passe dès qu'un nouveau venu apparaît à la maison, j'ai pas mieux. Ca donne tout de suite un genre.


Le mieux chez Plastic, c'est ça :

[YOUTUBE]PITnJAnmjqw[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Captain_X (30 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais tu n'as pas le droit d'avoir honte de Frankie




t'es FOU FRANKIE c'est trop fort... je suis plus réservé sur alphaville


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2008)

[DM]x1c3vn[/DM]


:love::love::love:


:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2008)

Dans le même genre que les Animo, à peu près à la même époque... Ca passait en boucle, ca. Vous noterez l'effort sur les paroles !


----------



## Vivid (30 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le même genre que les Animo, à peu près à la même époque... Ca passait en boucle, ca. Vous noterez l'effort sur les paroles !



en anglais sa passerait mieux


----------



## Picouto (30 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le même genre que les Animo, à peu près à la même époque... Ca passait en boucle, ca. Vous noterez l'effort sur les paroles !


M'en parle pas et ça aussi, ça nous envahissait en boucle
​


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2008)

Picouto a dit:


> M'en parle pas et ça aussi, ça nous envahissait en boucle



Ah, ca j'ai zappé. mais quelques années auparavant, il y avait ca.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_A6IR58Htg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_A6IR58Htg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Découvert par David Bowie, Klaus Nomi a étonné son temps par sa tessiture très étendue (sa voix de baryton-basse utilisant très naturellement la technique du Falsetto) et son _look_ extra-terrestre et synthétique.


​


----------



## Vivid (30 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, ca j'ai zappé. mais quelques années auparavant, il y avait ca.
> 
> 
> Découvert par David Bowie, Klaus Nomi a étonné son temps par sa tessiture très étendue (sa voix de baryton-basse utilisant très naturellement la technique du Falsetto) et son _look_ extra-terrestre et synthétique.
> ​



Si, je m'en rapelle c'etait une campagne pour l'avortement. 



Picouto a dit:


> M'en parle pas et ça aussi, ça nous envahissait en boucle



*MAAAAAAAAAA**GNIFIQUE*, ca brille...., quel TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAlent !! personne a l'email d'un groupe de Skins ?


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> ][/B]*MAAAAAAAAAA**GNIFIQUE*, ca brille...., quel TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAlent !! personne a l'email d'un groupe de Skins ?



si, des vrais, pas fachos donc mais des vrais qui frappent     

t'as besoin ?!


----------



## Vivid (30 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si, des vrais, pas fachos donc mais des vrais qui frappent
> 
> t'as besoin ?!



je te fait confiance pour leur communiquer cet élan d'amur a travers cette fabuleeeeeeeeeeuse video, j'imagine leurs têtes  :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2008)

en même temps, les soirées nusk-psycho-punk de Rennes finissent souvent par ce genre de morceau :

[youtube]7z9bPrUark4[/youtube]

faut, pas croire, ya un c&#339;ur qui bat sous ces petites chemises à tartan Ben Sherman de bûcherons&#8230; 

allez, je vous en remets ? de la vraie musique de Nusk ? Northern Soul times&#8230;

[youtube]u_UudmXWuMg[/youtube]

[youtube]3qmjcL4TMCQ[/youtube]

la dernière vidéo est un meddley assez rigolo !


----------



## estomak (31 Juillet 2008)

t'es de rennes, alèm?
- ca fait penser un peu à la musique qui passe au bar irlandais.
en effet.
mais ca se voit que tu vas jamais au pym's!


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> t'es de rennes, alèm?
> - ca fait penser un peu à la musique qui passe au bar irlandais.
> en effet.
> mais ca se voit que tu vas jamais au pym's!




j'suis d'Amiens où je fréquentais pas mal le goodness pour faire chier quelques nusk à lacets blancs&#8230;

à Rennes, avant je faisais le snob (quelques petits bars entre les Lices et Ste-Anne) maintenant je vais au Mondo Bizarro  disons que musicalement (et même au niveau apparence&#8230; ) ça me ressemble beaucoup plus&#8230;(d'ailleurs, les nantais d'Ultra Vomit y passent en Décembre, je te les conseille ! )

à Nantes, c'est Chien Stupide et Live Bar&#8230;


----------



## estomak (31 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'suis d'Amiens où je fréquentais pas mal le goodness pour faire chier quelques nusk à lacets blancs
> 
> à Rennes, avant je faisais le snob (quelques petits bars entre les Lices et Ste-Anne) maintenant je vais au Mondo Bizarro  disons que musicalement (et même au niveau apparence ) ça me ressemble beaucoup plus(d'ailleurs, les nantais d'Ultra Vomit y passent en Décembre, je te les conseille ! )
> 
> à Nantes, c'est Chien Stupide et Live Bar




Nantes je connais pas mais parait il que c'est plus encore plus vivant que rennes.
Moi mon trajet de _pochtron_, c'est le chantier- la place et puis le Pym's, quand je sors, et des fois les boites de campagne pour aller faire le cake.
je connais pas le mondo bizarro mais ça a l'air pas mal, style de zique les ramones, les stooges.
J'essaierais de taner mes coéquipiers de virée pour qu'on aille faire un tour par là à l'occase.


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2008)

Nantes bougeant plus que Rennes ? ya méprise là !


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, ca j'ai zappé. mais quelques années auparavant, il y avait ca.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_A6IR58Htg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_A6IR58Htg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Ce type était un génie. Une sorte d'allumé excentrique.
Il y a eu un super docu sur lui qui est passé l'hiver dernier sur Arte.
je l'ai enregistré pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2008)

Redécouvert il y a quelques instants grâce à l'arrivée d'un nouveau membre sur le forum (C.C.)

[YOUTUBE]xitctSza3FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalla (1 Août 2008)

On a bien dit "kon m e kcé la tehon"... Hum... hem... Mais il y a toujours une explication rationnelle à ce genre de choses...  

[YOUTUBE]HpW9CltS0Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Redécouvert il y a quelques instants grâce à l'arrivée d'un nouveau membre sur le forum (C.C.)





..il accueille les nouveaux avec ça maintenant ....je te dis pas les suicides de masse ..comme les lemmings


----------



## stephaaanie (1 Août 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> On a bien dit "kon m e kcé la tehon"... Hum... hem... Mais il y a toujours une explication rationnelle à ce genre de choses...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HpW9CltS0Ak[/YOUTUBE]



Hu! Hu! Hu! 
:rateau:


J'ai beau chercher, je peux pas illustrer ce fil merveilleux.
Je suis un modèle de bon goût (heu... sauf dans mes fréquentations, 'fin, des fois. 'Fin bref:rateau.


----------



## Lila (1 Août 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je suis un modèle de bon goût (heu... sauf dans mes fréquentations, 'fin, des fois. 'Fin bref:rateau.



...alors trouve une chanson qui illustrerait cette fréquentation sus nommée...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...alors trouve une chanson qui illustrerait cette fréquentation sus nommée...



Évitons "À la queue leu leu" voire "Locomotion"


----------



## Captain_X (1 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Évitons "À la queue leu leu" voire "Locomotion"



c'est toujours mieux que du  rap ... tout est mieux que le rap


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est toujours mieux que du  rap ... tout est mieux que le rap



tu dis ça parce que tu ne sais même pas faire de la pop ?!:rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (1 Août 2008)

je crois que c'est mieux pour tout le monde


----------



## Picouto (1 Août 2008)

Merci Prince 

[YOUTUBE]CubrOG277rk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est toujours mieux que du  rap ... tout est mieux que le rap



Même pas celui-là ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0doCgRjBNmg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0doCgRjBNmg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est toujours mieux que du  rap ... tout est mieux que le rap



surtout le Hip-Hop

[youtube]QcqoP1HjiXs[/youtube]



rhaaaaaaaaaaaa non j'ai pas honte, c'est les plus balèzes MC's de Brooklyn  !


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

comme il parait qu'il faut avoir honte du rap&#8230; alors j'avoue que j'ai plaisir à avoir honte&#8230;

[youtube]bzNkwBeU2Us[/youtube]

 

et en plus, le rap, c'est tellement naze qu'on en pourra jamais faire un bon film avec&#8230;

[youtube]Pf2FFirkYXU[/youtube]


----------



## koeklin (1 Août 2008)

Du rap sur ce fil?!! C'est n'importe quoi! on en écoute pas assez à la radio et la TV?
Bon j'en rajoute une couche, du  rap avec un soupçon de reggae à moins qu'il s'agisse d'un reggae avec un soupçon de rap, pas vraiment de honte mais j'ai l'air d'un extraterrestre autour de moi quand j'explique que j'écoute Matisyahu, le personnage est quand même , disons... , inhabituel.

[DM]x4aihx[/DM]

Il était temps qu'on frappe du poing sur la table, sur ce fil


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2008)

mais mais mais mais tu es Juif !

_ Salomon est Juif !   

ceci dit les Beastie Boys le sont aussi 
_


----------



## Captain_X (2 Août 2008)

le guitariste d'ANTHRAX/SOD aussi


----------



## da capo (2 Août 2008)

moi, je suis coupé aussi, mais je ne joue pas bien de la guitare :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (2 Août 2008)

Ce qui est marrant c'est que les beastie boys ont joué avec Kerry king (Slayer) qui est franchement fachos ... comme quoi on est pas à un paradoxe prêt


----------



## aCLR (2 Août 2008)

Ça me donne toujours la pêche

[DM]x239l1[/DM]

​


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2008)

Morrissey va peut-être regretter de perdre ses cheveux&#8230; 

n'empêche Vincent Cassel en choriste, ça devait pas coûter trop cher à cette époque là !  vu comment il danse&#8230; 

edit : c'est lui le mec qui a inventé la tecktonik à vélo ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Pour nous les hommes , les vrais 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1d_HcSJdx0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o1d_HcSJdx0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Toute cette débauche de virilité à l'écran, ça m'émoustille les poils .


----------



## Lalla (3 Août 2008)

J'ai hésité avec Kim Wilde mais vu que je l'adore vraiment, je n'ai pas honte... 

[YOUTUBE]MiuimDNlyuQ[/YOUTUBE]

Mon Dieu le clip dans son entier ne veut rien dire, les musiciens, la liane, le ventilateur, la scène du verre d'eau...  J'adore! ​


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> *Samantha "Big Breast" Fox*[/YOUTUBE]​



Bravo Lalla grâce à toi on touche le fond


----------



## Lalla (3 Août 2008)

Mmmmm oui, je me félicite de cette petite victoire personnelle...


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Bravo Lalla&#8230; grâce à toi on touche le fond



ça, c'est le sommet:

[YOUTUBE]OqBZCs4wo68[/YOUTUBE]





[DM]x2r5fr[/DM]


non j'ai vraiment trop honte, je vais aller me cacher derrière un rocher


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]55nTwg5NIPM&hl=en&fs=1>[/YOUTUBE]


Un must. Tout y est.
Quel bonheur :love::love::love:


----------



## Lalla (4 Août 2008)

Ouais, ben finalement Samantha-big-breast ça n'était pas si mal...


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2008)

Est-ce que je dois seulement en avoir honte ?


[YOUTUBE]6JRvSUfxc4Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Captain_X (4 Août 2008)

Sacha distel rulezzzzz, Frankie l'a reprise sous le titre "THe Good Life" .... élu 2 fois meilleurs guitariste de jazz du MONDE à un age ou l'on prèfère niquer dans les camplings.... 

Dommage qu'il fût français, il s'est gaché tout seul.




[YOUTUBE]boinZ5BIlkw[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]OY0536g_6Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]M3T_xeoGES8[/YOUTUBE]

Trop la honte!  :love:


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2008)

Il est pourtant bon ce riff de gratt...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Il est pourtant bon ce riff de gratt...


Bah c'est pour que j'aime malgré la honte


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Il est pourtant bon ce riff de gratt...



je partage l'avis du monsieur avec de la ouate dans la bouche !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]jQYQTFudrqc[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Pour nous les hommes , les vrais
> village people
> Toute cette débauche de virilité à l'écran, ça m'émoustille les poils .


Moi, je préfère celle-là :

[YOUTUBE]Fg7cSNRkD4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (4 Août 2008)

*Cherchez le rapport&#8230;*

[YOUTUBE]WaOraUh1AyM[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]_pqC563bX_w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Captain_X (4 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]a7LZRaHz0Q8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> *Cherchez le rapport*
> 
> [youtube]WaOraUh1AyM[/youtube]
> 
> ...




faut avoir honte où là ? :mouais::hein:

si encore tu nous avais mis un Gaye Bikers On Acid première période mais The Damned et son Captain Sensible , perso ça me rappelle plein d'épisodes rigolos de ma jeunesse

tu aurais pu rajouter le Tube de M (eh non !  ce n'est pas original M ) alias Robin Scott, un pote de Vivienne et Malcolm aussi

[youtube]4HaAOCGb3bw[/youtube]

allez, j'ai un peu honte à écouter Punishment Of Luxury mais la version originale est super pour rigoler aussi

[youtube]lfihPasK4uE[/youtube]

ils ont mal vieilli les gros le tempo n'y est plus


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]M3T_xeoGES8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Trop la honte!  :love:





A la limite, ça sera déjà moins la honte si ce genre de chansons servaient pas aux films...  

*(*A la limite, le plus grand exemple c'est la reprise de Hallelujah par Jeff Buckley ; j'adore la chanson, mais entre Shrek et la nouvelle star c'est devenu un coup de fric *[*Oué, la maison de disque qui fait de Jeff Buckley un grand de la musique en ressortant un best of dans le dos de son cercueuil... j'aime moyen :mouais:*]*, un truc super populaire pour tout les cons qui pensent avoir découvert une super chanson intime [Ahaha... super intime, vu le nombre de gens qui écoutent ] ; depuis, quand j'écoute la chanson, je pense à toutes ces têtes de cons qui pensent avoir une culture musicale du blues  avec une chanson (qui en plus n'en est pas, c'est quand même bien marrant ), et je peux plus écouter cette chanson... Enculééés  *)*


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2008)

[youtube]rCvJM3qmMa8[/youtube]

tu disais ?!  dédicace à Patoch, il saura pourquoi&#8230; 

c'était pas une chanson des Smiths en début de Charmed déjà ?!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si encore tu nous avais mis un Gaye Bikers On Acid première période


J'adore les GBOA! 

"I've touched the testicules of God La La La..."


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> "I've touched the testicules of God La La La..."


 
Je ne te savais pas si intime avec Doc...


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2008)

Globalement je n'ai pas trop honte d'eux. mais ce morceau là est tellement guimauve que l'écouter, parfois, me fait monter le rouge aux tempes.

(lien désactivé sur Utube : voici le direct).

Et dans le genre clip bien naze, années 80 à fond...


----------



## Lastrada (5 Août 2008)

Ca me rappelle ça  : 

[YOUTUBE]QQlAdEpRZeA[/YOUTUBE]

On aurait honte à moins ​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A la limite, le plus grand exemple c'est la reprise de Hallelujah par Jeff Buckley + blablablabla




sauf que hallelujah c'est un morceau de leonard cohen, avant d'être une reprise de jeff buckley.


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

allez, le fond est arrivé&#8230; avec moi&#8230;

[youtube]yHeseOjdgZI[/youtube]

j'ai un peu honte mais je connais bien l'un des deux auteurs de ce tube&#8230; 

par contre, j'ai aussi travaillé avec le fils de ce Monsieur F.R. David et là, c'était vraiment la honte !   

je cite parce que c'est super drôle !




> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Words.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Le Single qui a fait le tour de la terre. Tout l'arrangement tient sur le clavier rythmique, parce que ce jour là F.R. David avait oublié sa guitare à la maison.[/FONT]



_Ch'ti Rocks_


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> allez, le fond est arrivé avec moi
> 
> [youtube]yHeseOjdgZI[/youtube]
> 
> ...




:love::love::love:  (et aussi le M précité quelques messages plus haut)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love:


:love: :love: :love:  aussi.


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love:  (et aussi le M précité quelques messages plus haut)



ah ouais, t'as vraiment le compteur resté bloqué dans les années 80 toi ! :love:

pour ce que je citais au-dessus, l'arrangeur et "compositeur" du morceau en partie n'est autre qu'un ancien du premier groupe (presence ?) et tout le temps présent dans la carrière de Balavoine

ceci dit, je n'ai jamais supporté plus de quinze secondes de Balavoine c'est 5 de plus que Sardou


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2008)

Comment oublier ce superbe clip?

[YOUTUBE]110k5hsSTjo&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2008)

Un de mes préférés dans cette période troublée aussi bien musicalement que vestimentairement

[YOUTUBE]LyZHXVJ9hp4&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

Mister Années 80&#8230; 

dis moi, t'as tous les TOP 50 de Toesca en cassette VHS ? 

edit : le dernier n'est pas en rythme sur ses toms&#8230;  et j'ai eu le bonheur de ne pas me souvenir de cette daube&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Mister Années 80
> 
> dis moi, t'as tous les TOP 50 de Toesca en cassette VHS ?
> 
> edit : le dernier n'est pas en rythme sur ses toms



mieux que ça, j'ai une compil d'environ 2000 single de cette période.

Bizarrement tout le monde se fout de moi, et tout le monde vient me les demander en cas de grosse soirée...


----------



## koeklin (5 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mieux que ça, j'ai une compil d'environ 2000 single de cette période.


Ah!?!! Donc on  n'est pas prêt de voir la fin de ce fil alors?...


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mieux que ça, j'ai une compil d'environ 2000 single de cette période.
> 
> Bizarrement tout le monde se fout de moi, et tout le monde vient me les demander en cas de grosse soirée...



moi, ça sera le contraire, hein ! j'ai déjà un DJ  mais c'est gentil de t'être proposé !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Ah!?!! Donc on  n'est pas prêt de voir la fin de ce fil alors?...


Il faudrait faire un fil spécial pour lui : "Les 2000 chansons que Fab'Fab aime et que c'est la honte...".


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il faudrait faire un fil spécial pour lui : "Les 2000 chansons que Fab'Fab aime et que c'est la honte...".




J'assume! :love:
Je vous le classe comment, par ordre alphabétique ou par année?


----------



## Lalla (5 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Globalement je n'ai pas trop honte d'eux. mais ce morceau là est tellement guimauve que l'écouter, parfois, me fait monter le rouge aux tempes.
> 
> (lien désactivé sur Utube : voici le direct).
> 
> Et dans le genre clip bien naze, années 80 à fond...





			
				youtube a dit:
			
		

> This video is not available in your country.


Merci , C'est gentil de vouloir nous préserver...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'assume! :love:
> Je vous le classe comment, par ordre alphabétique ou par année?


Non. Du moins honteux au plus honteux. Histoire qu'il y ait une gradation dans le honteux et qu'on se dise "qu'est-ce qu'il va nous sortir de pire après ?".


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2008)

ça vous dit un peu de mélange culturel avec du populaire crooneristique ? Alors voici The One : Scott Walker

[youtube]YUrb6Jv4bqI[/youtube]

_dommage ya pas de vrais vidéos accompagnant son hymne à Staline, j'aurais bien aimé vous le passer celui-là&#8230; rien que pour les paroles mais surtout le bassiste sous acides&#8230; _

sinon, j'ai ça, c'est moins culturel mais _so british_&#8230;

[youtube]TZJtSxQhg2w[/youtube]

et parmi la foule de ses descendants (Divine Comedy, Pulp, Morrissey, etc&#8230 il y a aussi Marc Almond qui revisite ici l'adaptation anglaise que Scott avait fait&#8230; (ceux qui ont la version concert sauront comme moi pourquoi ils préfèrent Marc Almond en concert&#8230; )

[youtube]NgBcEbbiSNY[/youtube]


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2008)

Au bal des vampires le dentifrice est roi  mais rien ne vaut un peu de zouk :love:


----------



## da capo (5 Août 2008)

La honte visiblement quelque chose de très personnel au vu des messages précédents.

Bref, moi, j'ai un certain attachement pour mes racines une part de honte aussi.
Il n'en reste pas moins que j'aime ça :

[YOUTUBE]5L26ixj-tY8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

Une petite série bien honteuse:
David et Jonathan avec "qu'est ce que tu fais pour les vacances"
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzP7AE08EpU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uzP7AE08EpU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Jean-Pierre François avec "Je te survivrai"
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5cYDpuodAFA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5cYDpuodAFA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Début de Soirée avec "Nuit de Folie"
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NuDDC6i84fo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NuDDC6i84fo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (5 Août 2008)

P...! le tiercé gagnant , pour une fois je ne vais même pas cliquer sur les vidéos... tu fais fort là... Allez, va te cacher!
il manque juste Peter & Sloane et Images pour faire le quinté des trucs français que j'ai le moins aimé pendant les années 80.
Des monuments du Top 50


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]fEJ_j0abzWw&hl=en&fs=1>[/YOUTUBE]



Un jour, de mon iPod en mode Random, branché sur l'autoradio, est sorti cette chanson. Depuis ma fille est fan. :love:


----------



## Picouto (5 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> La honte&#8230; visiblement quelque chose de très personnel au vu des messages précédents.
> 
> Bref, moi, j'ai un certain attachement pour mes racines&#8230; une part de honte aussi.
> Il n'en reste pas moins que j'aime ça :
> ...


C'est un peu votre Francis Lalanne à vous...



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Beurk
> 
> 
> 
> Un jour, de mon iPod en mode Random, branché sur l'autoradio, est sorti cette chanson. Depuis ma fille est fan. :love:


Rhâââââ non, merde Fab'Fab j'viens de gerber sur mon clavier


De mon côté, la coloscopie de Sharleen Spiteri se poursuit et m'a fait ressortir ça :
[youtube]YaR9I7CEiJc[/youtube]
J'adore :love:​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Une petite série bien honteuse:
> David et Jonathan avec "qu'est ce que tu fais pour les vacances"
> _vidéo_
> 
> ...


Je préfère ces versions : 

[YOUTUBE]XVY7KD_EgPg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ow933TH0Ovw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]If9_rZkK3Ys&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


:rose:






Naaaaaan, j'déconne, c'était pour vous faire peur dès le matin


----------



## Lalla (6 Août 2008)

Peut-être un peu mélo... :rose:

[YOUTUBE]vnBCTbrjEtM[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2008)

Ah non, autant je suis capable d'écouter des énormes conneries, autant Bachelet, c'est pas possible :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Lalla (6 Août 2008)

Et Julien Clerc, hein, Julien Clerc ? Je peux ?    Aller... Il y en a seulement une que j'aime...


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah non, autant je suis capable d'écouter des énormes conneries, autant Bachelet, c'est pas possible :affraid::affraid::affraid:



Non, c'est pas possible, effectivement...


----------



## Lalla (6 Août 2008)

Oh, avec moi tout est possible! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Oh, avec moi tout est possible! :rateau:



même ça?

[YOUTUBE]ziDtEPCFM0I&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]





Là, je tape dans le lourd


----------



## koeklin (6 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je tape dans le lourd


Aïe! à ce point là.... Pour gagner du temps, la question serait plutôt de savoir ce que tu n'as pas aimé parmi toutes les "soupes" qui sont entrées au Top50? 
à part Pierre Bachelet... pourtant c'est pas mal Pierre Bachelet...

Dans mes cartons de trucs que j'aimais, sans oser l'avouer autour de moi, j'ai ça:
[DM]x5zbiv[/DM]
:love:


----------



## benkenobi (6 Août 2008)

Vous êtes tous des petits joueurs sur ce fil ou quoi ??? 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oQzIp2ECab0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oQzIp2ECab0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


:rose: :rateau: ​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

Ca me rappelle ça
http://www.bide-et-musique.com/show...tes/1692.jpg&T=Patrick+Timsit+-+Manie+ma+nana
(La vidéo a été retirée de Daily Motion)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Bon, j'écoutais ça à 14 ans..... plus de 25 ans après j'aime toujours. :rose:


[YOUTUBE]E4Ab3vMIidc[/YOUTUBE]



Nan, pas taper :casse::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ca me rappelle ça
> http://www.bide-et-musique.com/show...tes/1692.jpg&T=Patrick+Timsit+-+Manie+ma+nana
> (La vidéo a été retirée de Daily Motion)




tiens ça me fait penser à ça:

[YOUTUBE]JKqVx5DGViM&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

en fait t'animes une émission déclinée de Bides et Musiques sur AB1 ?


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2008)

[youtube]V9Po8lSIKww[/youtube]


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2008)

alèm toujours vert :p a dit:


> pouett pouett



Ah ben, enfin!!!!
Tu as vu : toi aussi tu peux


----------



## Bazinga (7 Août 2008)

pas honte du tout, mais c'est kitsch et ancien:

[youtube]qLBAkikgcI8[/youtube]


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> pas honte du tout



Ah non&#8230; là pas de quoi avoir honte !

d'ailleurs moi, j'aime, j'adore ça&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]mcbfMGiWwsw[/YOUTUBE]

Edit : Pour une raison inconnue, je ne peux pas voir ça sur macgé :/ 

c'est là


----------



## koeklin (7 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Pour une raison inconnue, je ne peux pas voir ça sur macgé :/


La vidéo est soumise à une restriction. Si sous l'avatar du posteur,  tu vois "Embedding disabled by request" alors la vidéo ne sera visible que sur le site Youtube.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

Les années 80 sont une mine de chansons honteuses que j'adores:
Partenaire particulière par Partenaire Particulier
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVskM4P2SFQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eVskM4P2SFQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Les démons de minuit par Image
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p_ZxDNZjzVk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p_ZxDNZjzVk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

On termine par du lourd: Boys (version non censurée) par Sabrina (je sens qu'il va y avoir du visionnage là )
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtMneNhLFl0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtMneNhLFl0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]1RRY0R0Xgl0[/YOUTUBE]​
Ouais quand même... J'aimais bien ça. A une époque. 

[YOUTUBE]AeZxRYXZ154[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah non, autant je suis capable d'écouter des énormes conneries, autant Bachelet, c'est pas possible :affraid::affraid::affraid:



Même celle-ci?
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/61ljbEaEaG8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/61ljbEaEaG8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cameleone (8 Août 2008)

Je me suis surpris à fredonner ça l'aut'jour... :rose:

[YOUTUBE]aZxCOkkRbh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Ybea868xDW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Ybea868xDW0[/YOUTUBE]




Marrant ça, j'y pensais ce matin.

Sinon pour rebondir sur le poste d'Alèm, il y a sur ce forum un ancien Poppy's qui poste de temps en temps incognito aussi...


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sinon pour rebondir sur le poste d'Alèm, il y a sur ce forum un ancien Poppy's qui poste de temps en temps incognito aussi...



non, t'étais pas en plus dans les poppys quand même !  ils avaient meilleur goût que toi en matière de chemise !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, t'étais pas en plus dans les poppys quand même !  ils avaient meilleur goût que toi en matière de chemise !



Non, non, c'est pas moi. C'est un Macgéen qu'on ne voit que rarement.


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> On termine par du lourd: Boys (version non censurée) par Sabrina (je sens qu'il va y avoir du visionnage là )



Il est clair que la donzelle a tout pour rendre un homme heureux dans une soirée ou un week-end (maxi) : poitrine qui tient bien dans la main, intelligence moyenne, regard vicelard. Ceci étant, vu ce qu'elle chante, ne pas oublier de lui couper la langue avant l'amour : ca n'empêche pas de râler (dans le sens : émettre des râles) et ca évite la discussion du lendemain matin, ce qui est un plus, bien souvent. Dans son cas, c'est probablement obligatoire. :rateau:



cameleone a dit:


> Je me suis surpris à fredonner ça l'aut'jour... :rose:



Tu en as parlé à ton psy ?! 



iDuck a dit:


> Guesh



Oh, non, pitié : on l'a déjà bouffée sur toutes les radios à l'époque, celle là. Inutile de la déterrer. Le pseudo truc choquant de daube à la frenchy, avec la gonzesse à poil qui en rajoute une couche,  c'est franchement navrant et dans la forme, et dans le fond : là, pour le coup, clair que c'est la honte !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ne pas oublier de lui couper la langue avant l'amour


Ah moi j'aurais plutot dis *après *(mais alors juste après hein). Paske bon, pendant ça peut servir une langue.... :love:  


Mais peut être que tu as oublié depuis le temps...


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah moi j'aurais plutot dis *après *(mais alors juste après hein). Paske bon, pendant ça peut servir une langue.... :love:
> 
> 
> Mais peut être que tu as oublié depuis le temps...



Disons que l'âge avançant, je préfère faire l'impasse sur certaines techniques que d'être emmerdé .
Et ta jeunesse (ce qu'il ne faut pas écrire ! ) fait que tu ignores probablement que même la langue coupée, une femme offre encore multiples possibilités


----------



## Craquounette (9 Août 2008)

Faites gaffe, ça peut faire peur à certains...




Je me vengerai!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

We're sorry this video is no longer available : merci youtube !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ... tu ignores probablement que même la langue coupée, une femme offre encore multiples possibilités



Oui, c'est dans American Psycho, il me semble... à moins que ce soit sans les dents ; ou les deux... :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2008)

la honte peut paraitre honorable quand elle touche les meilleurs&#8230; mais Yann Tiersen qui veut remplacer Tom Cora&#8230; bah non, non, c'est la honte, désolé vieux&#8230; mais on touche pas à Tom&#8230; ou alors on le fait bien, en créant&#8230;

[youtube]6BAEV2bgfrM[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Je quittes les années 80 pour un univers tout aussi étrange:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJDUt81l-sU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bJDUt81l-sU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RxJlpFtTddQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RxJlpFtTddQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oAgaMdRKPMc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oAgaMdRKPMc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ah! Souvenir, souvenir


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2008)

allez je vous en mets deux qui passent pour etre le comble du kitsch, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi ... , ce sont des melodies façon slow qui tuent tres jolies ... , ce n'est pas pire qu'aut' chose! j'adore ces melodies! ça entete! [youtube]BEfwySLDJ4g[/youtube]


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]uzP7AE08EpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> David et Jonathan



Copieur 


pithiviers a dit:


> Une petite série bien honteuse:
> David et Jonathan avec "qu'est ce que tu fais pour les vacances"


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2008)

Alors que je regardais mon tdb, un jeune membre postait dans _Kelle music écoutez-vous ?_ Sans même aller voir son post, je savais à peu près de quoi il allait retourner. De musique allemande puisque son pseudo fait allusion à un groupe venant de cette contrée (viens d'aller faire un tour sur la page Wiki du groupe pour vérifier son origine géographique. Page à demi-protégée vue le nombre d'actes de vandalisme qu'elle enregistre !?). Je ne me trompais pas pas. Donc, j'ai cherché de quel chanteur(se), groupe allemand je pouvais avoir honte. Et voilà une heure que je fredonne ce hit qui date un peu. J'ai d'ailleurs le 45 tours quelque part

[YOUTUBE]14IRDDnEPR4[/YOUTUBE]​
Une éternité que je n'avais pas écouté ce single qui m'a tant fais vibrer :love: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors que je regardais mon tdb, un jeune membre postait dans _Kelle music écoutez-vous ?_ Sans même aller voir son post, je savais à peu près de quoi il allait retourner. De musique allemande puisque son pseudo fait allusion à un groupe venant de cette contrée (viens d'aller faire un tour sur la page Wiki du groupe pour vérifier son origine géographique. Page à demi-protégée vue le nombre d'actes de vandalisme qu'elle enregistre !?). Je ne me trompais pas pas. Donc, j'ai cherché de quel chanteur(se), groupe allemand je pouvais avoir honte. Et voilà une heure que je fredonne ce hit qui date un peu. J'ai d'ailleurs le 45 tours quelque part&#8230;
> 
> Zik​
> Une éternité que je n'avais pas écouté ce single qui m'a tant fais vibrer&#8230; :love: :rose:



Marrant ça, en te lisant, je me disais que ça devait être un truc du genre de &#8230; dont tu parlais. Je clique sur la vidéo, elle démarre &#8230; En plein dans le mille, c'est exactement de ce morceau de 1984 qu'il s'agit !


----------



## iota (16 Août 2008)

Salut,

j'aime bien la chanson d'Alizée "Fifty sixteen"... :rose:
Bon, je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir revenir sur les forums après cet aveu 

@+
iota


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors que je regardais mon tdb
> 
> Zik en anglais​
> Une éternité que je n'avais pas écouté ce single qui m'a tant fais vibrer :love: :rose:


Bouhhhhhhhh, la TEHON 
c'est quoi cette version anglaise  
Si le single t'a fait vibrer, je suis sûr que tu t'es même paluché en pensant à Nena !!!


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2008)

Un peu honte, mais j'assume.
Il y a un je ne sais quoi de mélancolie qui me touche à chaque fois que j'entends cette chanson, issue du film Cria Cuervos :

[YOUTUBE]pczJsUbqblY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

iota a dit:


> j'aime bien la chanson d'Alizee "Fifty sixteen"... :rose:
> Bon, je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir revenir sur les forums après cet aveu



Attends... aCLR avait posté une photo, attends que je la retrouve....









Voilà


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (&#8230c'est exactement de ce morceau de 1984 qu'il s'agit !


 Me rappelais pas que c'était si vieux. N'avais 12 ans&#8230; :bebe:


Picouto a dit:


> Bouhhhhhhhh, la TEHON
> c'est quoi cette version anglaise (&#8230


 Me reste plus qu'à apprendre à faire des n&#339;uds&#8230;:rose:


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (&#8230aCLR avait posté une photo(&#8230


Une image prémonitoire&#8230;


----------



## Grug (16 Août 2008)

[dm]x23c68[/dm]​


----------



## koeklin (16 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Allez comprendre pourquoi


 Moi je sais pourquoi


----------



## Grug (16 Août 2008)

Probablement pour la ressemblance avec le dernier Coldplay  


[DM]x5s1cu[/DM]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

Si on écoute le parole, on se demande qui ça représente le poisson...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> [dm]x23c68[/dm]​



comme répondre a ça ...

a tiens 

[YOUTUBE]2U2YQ_YNHVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cameleone (17 Août 2008)

Les fêtes parsemaient les nuits de l'été, à Sousse. Presque pas un soir sans que ne montât, d'une des villas du quartier, la musique d'un mariage, d'un anniversaire, d'une circoncision.
Et toujours, avant la fin, dernier morceau de la soirée (je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi), cet air entêtant...

[YOUTUBE]xYQKRHhhLe0[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis vint le dernier été, celui d'avant le départ. La chanson niaise des fins de fête était devenue alors, pour mes amis et pour moi (je pense surtout à Ali...), l'hymne un peu grotesque de notre séparation.
Je le fredonnais encore maladroitement lorsque le bateau a quitté le port de La Goulette.

Alors évidemment, ça a beau être nul, tout ce qu'on voudra, toute honte bue je ne peux m'empêcher d'être sensible à ça... :

[DM]x1pbzq[/DM]​


----------



## Craquounette (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si on écoute le parole, on se demande qui ça représente le poisson...



et là ? 

[YOUTUBE]mKsEBJdVvgI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Sans commentaire


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Bon, j'écoutais ça à 14 ans..... plus de 25 ans après j'aime toujours. :rose:
> 
> 
> _Soleil cherche futur_
> ...




ou je veux bien la partager&#8230;

sinon un truc qui me fait mettre le nad à fond :

ça

[YOUTUBE]mFViJxs8l24[/YOUTUBE]

et bien sûr ça

[YOUTUBE]3WTF42N8dAw[/YOUTUBE]

 :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2008)

Alors là, j'ai honte, mais alors vraiment.
Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon :love::love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]WB2z6H9ej9U&hl=en&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Alors là, j'ai honte, mais alors vraiment.
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon :love::love::love::love:




 Mon dieu, quelle horreur :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon dieu, quelle horreur :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




Nan nan nan... La soubrette on y ferait volontiers vibrer le sacrum!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

par Jairo .
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rICxEAPY8eE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rICxEAPY8eE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... La soubrette on y ferait volontiers vibrer le sacrum!



Oui ? &#8230; Avec des boules Quiès*, alors 



(*) Nan !  dans les oreilles, les boules :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... La soubrette on y ferait volontiers vibrer le sacrum!


Et celles-là ? 

[YOUTUBE]kDr7C6HKC4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

Les vendanges de l'amour par Marie Lafôret:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1tdzkrBVFks&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1tdzkrBVFks&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Et il a neigé sur yesterday en prime 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TLrEmjzlrAE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TLrEmjzlrAE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et celles-là ?
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]*BONNASSES*[/J'ENTUBE]



La charte ne me permet pas d'évoquer certaines pratiques de manière explicite...


Encore très envisageables malgré les heures de vol...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

par Bernard Ménez

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wqZxLJrzQeA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wqZxLJrzQeA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Sauf que comme j'ai pas trouvé le clip original, là c'est interprété par un truc qui ressemble à la chorale de southpark. Mais c'est la vrai voix de Bernard Menez dedans .


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Août 2008)

Non. Cette fois je peux le dire en toute franchise : même pas honte

(de rien d'ailleurs)

[youtube]cw_UGOy87ss[/youtube]


----------



## Lalla (29 Août 2008)

Eeeeeeeeet oui 

[YOUTUBE]g4uxIo4t7xM[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2008)

J'ai plus très honte mais a l'époque j'aurai préféré crever du supplice de l'iPod plutot que d'avouer que j'aimais ça:

[YOUTUBE]gO96CaLFRBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai pas honte un brin mais y en a qui ont honte pour moi :

"La chanson con" de Jean-Pascal (de pop star il me semble ou star ac je sais pas combien mais je pense 1 ou 2 vu depuis quand je l'ai).
"Wannabe" des Spice Girls ^^ (j'aime pas spécialement les paroles mais la musique est marrante).

Et j'écoutes pas mal de chansons-sketches (Coluches, les Inconnus...) ça fait chier pas mal de monde ça aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Skl5YuOqvxA[/YOUTUBE]

Pas pour l'animation qui n'est pas d'origine, mais pour la chanson.
Les débuts de Bowie ont été... parfois difficiles


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La charte ne me permet pas d'évoquer certaines pratiques de manière explicite...
> 
> 
> Encore très envisageables malgré les heures de vol...



Hummmmmmm la brune à droite... comme le bon vin... bonifié avec l'âge  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Hummmmmmm la brune à droite... comme le bon vin... bonifié avec l'âge  :love:




la même en 93 dans Classe Mannequin (mariée à l'époque à Guy Montagné):


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la même en 93 dans Classe Mannequin (mariée à l'époque à Guy Montagné):



C'est bien ce que je disais, je lui déboîterai bien le bassin...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Septembre 2008)

Les seuls yeux bleus qui me fassent fondre... :love: 

[YOUTUBE]u3G4OEnkNgg[/YOUTUBE]​
Et avec les années... arf... y a rien à jeter... :style:


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de chercher une chason dont le titre serait "Ouais ça y est merci au coup de boule de WebO maintenant j'ai 7 de force disco" mais y en a pas, pourtant ça rime :rateau:

Faut que j'trouve un moyen de poster encore 763 fois pour arriver à une force disco de 8 (en passant la barre des 5000 posts)


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2008)

là j'ai pas le droit de faire un compte à rebour ?

762


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je viens de chercher une chason dont le titre serait "Ouais ça y est merci au coup de boule de WebO maintenant j'ai 7 de force disco" mais y en a pas, pourtant ça rime :rateau:
> 
> Faut que j'trouve un moyen de poster encore 763 fois pour arriver à une force disco de 8 (en passant la barre des 5000 posts)





p4bl0 a dit:


> là j'ai pas le droit de faire un compte à rebour ?
> 
> 762



M'est avis que si ton compte à rebour continue sur cet air là, il va être stoppé avant d'arriver à zéro, et que tu vas te retrouver à la cave vite fait 

Mais bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien, hein :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> là j'ai pas le droit de faire un compte à rebour ?
> 
> 762



A zero qu'on les mets les comptes 

Bon, ben là, je ne sais plus qui croire, ni à quoi croire, donc

Je ne sais plus où poster

Si c'est ici ou là-bas 


[youtube]wDZFf0pm0SE[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A zero qu'on les mets les comptes
> 
> Bon, ben là, je ne sais plus qui croire, ni à quoi croire, donc
> 
> ...



Honteux Stevie Wonder?
J'ai dû louper un épisode là


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

*Et ça m'donne la pêche !!!*




_Je cherche mes soeurs dans les réseaux du téléphone des fois, des fois qu'elles se soient échappées du cercueil d'Andreas Baader.... Je suis une Locomotive tzigane_


----------



## koeklin (15 Septembre 2008)

Ce soir je suis dans a période The Mamas & The Papas 
et c'est California Dreamin' en boucle
Même pas honte 
mais à 16-18 ans j'etais fan aussi mais je ne l'avouais pas, ça Christopher cross et The Carpenters

[YOUTUBE]dN3GbF9Bx6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Ce soir je suis dans a période The Mamas & The Papas
> et c'est California Dreamin' en boucle
> Même pas honte
> mais à 16-18 ans j'etais fan aussi mais je ne l'avouais pas, ça Christopher cross et The Carpenters
> ...


Je connaissais pas The Carpenters, y a des titre super "funky" (c'est peut-être pas le mot mais c'est ce que ça me fait dire ^^) c'est marrant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]R5prT2qiiWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (16 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je connaissais pas The Carpenters, y a des titre super "funky" (c'est peut-être pas le mot mais c'est ce que ça me fait dire ^^) c'est marrant


Je pense que tu voulais dire The Mamas & the Papas plutôt?  (d'ailleurs cela dit en passant  le pseudo de Mamacass (Rhinos-Mac) fait directement référence à ce groupe et plus particulièrement à une des chanteuses Eliott Cass Alias Mama Cass.)

Parce que les Carpenters c'est plutôt ça:
[YOUTUBE]iYjcNR7W-Ow[/YOUTUBE]
:love: aussi :rose:


----------



## vousti (16 Septembre 2008)

je l'écoutais en* boucle*, j'avais 10 ans ......:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2008)

vousti a dit:


> je l'écoutais en* boucle*, j'avais 10 ans ......:rose:



Noam, l'incontournable chanteur de ça:
[YOUTUBE]XgRhus96ySk[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## Lilamarie (16 Septembre 2008)

Un petit ABBA...et le pire, c'est que je trouve la BA de "mamma mia" marrante...

Je sais, je sais, j'ai honte...


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Septembre 2008)

je parlais bien de The Carpenters, enfin le morceau que j'ai mis au hasard sur Deezer ^^.
The Papa's and The Mama's je connaissais déjà quelques titres 

@gloup gloup putain ouais la honte  mais @vousti bas tout le monde !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Septembre 2008)

J'avoue que j'ai honte d'a-do-rer cette chanson :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj2Aq-S7kSA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj2Aq-S7kSA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Des fois, ça m'arrive de chanter le refrain à l'hôpital quand je suis de garde . La nuit dans les couloirs, c'est trop cool comme ça résonne :love: !

Signé Sto, l'externe folle


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Septembre 2008)

EDIT ah ben ça y est 

@MarieStockholm faut avouer que c'est marrant comme chanson ^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Septembre 2008)

Au premier coup, je m'étais plantée, mais après edit c'est corrigé et ça devrait marcher.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'avoue que j'ai honte d'a-do-rer cette chanson :
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj2Aq-S7kSA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yj2Aq-S7kSA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Excellent 
Les paroles !!!


Tiens, y avait celui-ci aussi 
(les rimes !!!)

[youtube]5SC-pHqeDTA[/youtube]


----------



## snakerv (16 Septembre 2008)

moi, la chanson que j'aime et que c'est trop la honte c'est ça (et en plus c'est vrai) :

[youtube]LvgN1FRtG0k[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> moi, la chanson que j'aime et que c'est trop la honte c'est ça (et en plus c'est vrai) :
> 
> [youtube]LvgN1FRtG0k[/youtube]



Un jour, j'ai fini tout habillé dans cette piscine. j'y ai laissé un téléphone d'ailleurs


----------



## koeklin (16 Septembre 2008)

Qui se souvient de...
Sigue Sigue Sputnik?

[YOUTUBE]pk30a0qsVIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Qui se souvient de...?
> [YOUTUBE]pk30a0qsVIk[/YOUTUBE]



Ah mais on ne peut pas avoir honte de Sigue Sigue Spoutnik :love::love::love:


----------



## snakerv (16 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un jour, j'ai fini tout habillé dans cette piscine. j'y ai laissé un téléphone d'ailleurs



sérieux? comment se fesse? (notez le jeu de mot xD )


----------



## Arlequin (16 Septembre 2008)

snakerv a dit:


> sérieux? comment se fesse? (notez le jeu de mot xD )


 
faut acheter le livre pour comprendre 

fab...


----------



## snakerv (16 Septembre 2008)

fab fab serait fabien remblier? cela expliquerait pas mal de chose.
Passe la bise a Corbier.
(non je déconne, ça pique la grosse barbe  )


----------



## koeklin (16 Septembre 2008)

En parlant de Corbier:
A l'instar Joe Satriani ou d'un Tommy Morello il donne des cours de guitare et de composition:
[YOUTUBE]8li3cOOtjlQ[/YOUTUBE]
C'est instructif et ça peut servir


----------



## snakerv (16 Septembre 2008)

l'air de rien il se débrouille encore pas mal à la gratte ^^


----------



## Philippe (17 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, voilà un truc que je viens de réentendre à la radio...




[YOUTUBE]wP3YCZvuB6A[/YOUTUBE]​



Bah c'est chouette non ? :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (17 Septembre 2008)

victoire de l'eurovision en 76

la honte.... peut être.... à vous de voir

moi j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.... c'était ma chanson à moi.... et à ma grand-mère.... slow en "amoureux"

suis un peu nostalgique ce soir.... en effet..:rose:

[YOUTUBE]7bKAPVpA46o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (18 Septembre 2008)

Ça fera toujours s'envoler les papillons que je pourrais avoir dans l'estomac 
À mon âge... la honte ... ou ben donc... y a pas d'âge  
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cdXf7usWOyA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cdXf7usWOyA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cameleone (18 Septembre 2008)

Je déteste d'habitude ce genre de musique, mais ça me poursuit depuis que je l'ai entendue chez Taddei il y a quelques soirs...


[YOUTUBE]_oLZPoaPoc4[/YOUTUBE]​
:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]CstPu4ZSmvE[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## koeklin (19 Septembre 2008)

C'est la version estivale du "chacun fait c'qu'il lui plait " des "chagrin d'Amour"?


----------



## two (19 Septembre 2008)

La première fois que je me suis retrouvé sur une "scène"... j'avais 10 ans et je chantais en play back :rose:
[YOUTUBE]PeWaRoyJWLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4gGqzsQXD4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4gGqzsQXD4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:
Je sais, j'ai honte... C'est bon, la honte


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]i9vsbVHvIss[/youtube]
[dm]k73ltlnTVeBmQghQoY[/dm]

Ces deux là sont plus marrantes quand même ^^.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Z5bdJMbAJw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Z5bdJMbAJw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Là, cette fois, j'ai _vraiment_ honte ! :hein:


----------



## Madeline (23 Septembre 2008)

Moi itou... vraiment honte... 
Mais c'était le temps de ... mes 16 ans 
Dick Rivers et les Chats sauvages !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8aG6E2ukhMA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8aG6E2ukhMA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Moi itou... vraiment honte...
> Mais c'était le temps de ... mes 16 ans
> Dick Rivers et les Chats sauvages !
> 
> Vidéo de Schmoll et ses Chaussettes Noires



Madeline &#8230; Madeline &#8230; Ça, c'est Schmoll (plus connu sous le nom d'Eddy Mitchell, et moins, sauf par son percepteur, sous celui de Claude Moine), et les Chaussettes Noires ! :love: :love: :love:

Voilà Dick Rivers et les Chats sauvages love: aussi, hein !) :

[youtube]b84-cszN9YQ[/youtube]​
Et alors, en ce qui me concerne, que ce soit pour l'un ou pour l'autre, pas honte, mais alors là, pas du tout :style:


----------



## koeklin (23 Septembre 2008)

Encore un superbe tube piqué dans la discothèque de Fab'Fab (si si je sais! j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum avant... Résultat? Un seul message et devinez de qui?   )

Icehouse: Hey Little Girl

[YOUTUBE]OKDYyFf1s0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

koeklin a dit:


> Encore un superbe tube piqué dans la discothèque de Fab'Fab (si si je sais! j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum avant... Résultat? Un seul message et devinez de qui?   )
> 
> Icehouse: Hey Little Girl
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OKDYyFf1s0I[/YOUTUBE]



Ah mais oui, mais ça c'est trop bon :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Bon je vais sans doute me faire crier dessus mais j'aimais bien Daddy DJ avant !
Si il y en a qui connaissent ...


----------



## Madeline (23 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Madeline  Madeline  Ça, c'est Schmoll (plus connu sous le nom d'Eddy Mitchell, et moins, sauf par son percepteur, sous celui de Claude Moine), et les Chaussettes Noires ! :love: :love: :love:



Merci Pascal 77 d'avoir corrigé mon erreur... Il était tard... et je me suis «emmêlée» les neurones 
Faut dire que cela faisait tellement longtemps que je ne les avais vus et entendus...
Pis cela me fait bien plaisir que tu les aimes ... toi aussi :love:


----------



## two (23 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Bon je vais sans doute me faire crier dessus mais j'aimais bien Daddy DJ avant !
> Si il y en a qui connaissent ...


et pourquoi t'aurais honte? 
[youtube]nI_MVldpxDQ[/youtube]


----------



## Lalla (23 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> Bon je vais sans doute me faire crier dessus mais j'aimais bien Daddy DJ avant !
> Si il y en a qui connaissent ...





two a dit:


> et pourquoi t'aurais honte?
> [vidéo]aïe[/vidéo]



Parce que c'est abominablement mauvais


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

je suis mal placé pour te dire ça, mais c'est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

two a dit:


> et pourquoi t'aurais honte?
> [youtube]nI_MVldpxDQ[/youtube]



Délateur !


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]Mb3iPP-tHdA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Procol Harum. A Whiter Shade of Pale


:love:

Tu devrais avoir honte, d'avoir honte de ça ! Tu renies notre jeunesse, là !


----------



## Dead head (25 Septembre 2008)

Moi, j'adore ça, et je n'ai pas du tout honte ! :love: Au risque de perdre ton estime, CouleurSud  .


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Tu devrais avoir honte, d'avoir honte de ça ! Tu renies notre jeunesse, là !





Dead head a dit:


> Moi, j'adore ça, et je n'ai pas du tout honte ! :love: Au risque de perdre ton estime, CouleurSud  .



D'ailleurs, tiens, dans le même ordre d'idée, et de la même époque :

[YOUTUBE]9muzyOd4Lh8[/YOUTUBE]​
Ben pas honte non plus


----------



## Dead head (25 Septembre 2008)

J'adore ! Ce fil, ce n'est plus la honte du tout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Quelques mois plus tard. J'adore ! Ce fil, ce n'est plus la honte du tout !



Et tiens, allez, une autre de la même période qui m'avait aussi bien fait tripper 

[YOUTUBE]geh0Aj1aZeQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Là, c'est Manfred Mann, mais la version des Yardbirds était pas mal non plus ! 

Ah mince, j'ai beau essayer de me forcer : toujours pas honte :casse:


----------



## Dead head (25 Septembre 2008)

N'est-on pas hors-sujet, à force ? 

Enfin, ça dépend pour qui  .


----------



## Dead head (25 Septembre 2008)

Revenons-en au sujet 

Le même été, voici ce que j'écoutais (j'avais 13 ans, mais est-ce une excuse ?).

Pataugeons  à plein dans la honte. :rose:

[YOUTUBE]o8KFGhTMnXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Tu devrais avoir honte, d'avoir honte de ça ! Tu renies notre jeunesse, là !





Dead head a dit:


> Moi, j'adore ça, et je n'ai pas du tout honte ! :love: Au risque de perdre ton estime, CouleurSud  .





Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, tiens, dans le même ordre d'idée, et de la même époque :
> 
> [youtube]9muzyOd4Lh8[/youtube]​
> Ben pas honte non plus





Non, non, restons dans le même ordre d'idée 

[youtube]IeSdb9bXtdQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2008)

Ah oui, mais là, non, on avait dit la pop anglaise :rateau:

Tiens va falloir que je fouille youtube pour voir s'ils ont du MC5


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui, mais là, non, on avait dit la pop anglaise :rateau:
> 
> Tiens va falloir que je fouille youtube pour voir s'ils ont du MC5



J'ai trouvé
Te fatigues pas
"Ramblin Rose", plutôt que l'éternel "Kick out the Jams"
Bon, il y a une pécore déguisée qui présente le truc avec des ballons en arrière-fond, mais, que veux-tu, c'était l'époque 

[youtube]6Cg0qJ-ieRk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## benkenobi (25 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]PMmwJr9ghZY[/youtube]​


----------



## vousti (27 Septembre 2008)

Si...........

On revient dans le* sujet *:love::rose:


.................et j'ai très honte


----------



## koeklin (27 Septembre 2008)

restons dans l'eau

Une mélodie simple, un refrain  facile à retenir, une chanson presque enfantine s'il n'y avait quelques mots par ci par là qui l'empêchent définitivement d'être interprétée dans les maternelles..
Moi je la chantais tout le temps à une époque, j'ai bien pourris la tête de tous mes ami(e)s, j'espère bien faire de nouvelles victimes dans ce forum  

Vas-y Boby:

[YOUTUBE]TNqRcKqQOPo[/YOUTUBE]

*Allez  tous en coeur on reprend le refrain:*
La maman des poissons 
Elle a l'il tout rond 
On ne la voit jamais froncer les sourcils 
Ses petits l'aiment bien, elle est bien gentille 
Et moi je l'aime bien ...


:rose:  
Oui je sais c'est nul!


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2008)

Avoir honte d'aimer Bobby Lapointe ?















Tu devrais avoir honte !



:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2008)

Un autre truc qui m'avait bien trotté par la tête au début des au début des années 80 :rose:

[YOUTUBE]P_U59qJ9FGQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Là, j'ai un peu honte, mais j'assume &#8230; chicka boo !


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Procol Harum



Comment avoir honte de ce morceau ? Il est trop beau ! :love: J'aime aussi beaucoup la version Annie Lennox


N'ayant pas gobé toutes les pages de ce fil inénarrable, vous m'excusez quelqu'un est déjà passé à confesse: un morceau dont je pourrais avoir honte si j'avais encore honte de ce que j'ai pu écouter (j'ai avoué bien pire dans _Kelle musik_): Vid pourrite, grand benêt stupide, rejeton commercial d'une branche faiblarde des "nouvelles musiques"  aka musiques électroniques mais j'aime toujours, pas mal de bons souvenirs sur ce morceau  (ah les boâtes de province et leurs états forts avancés  )

[YOUTUBE]Di-z4XSnus8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2008)

Depuis un petit peu plus d'un mois... :love: :love:

[YOUTUBE]mBAr8PcIvY0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Madeline (28 Septembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> J'adore ! Ce fil, ce n'est plus la honte du tout !



Suis bien d'accord... et j'en remets une autre... qui me remuera toujours les émotions 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JjBvPHqO9KU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JjBvPHqO9KU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

En fait, ce fil, c'est devenu "Les vieux trucs qu'on adore tous même si c'est passé de mode, et justement parce que c'est passé de mode".


----------



## vousti (28 Septembre 2008)

Ben en même temps avec le flot de conneries que l'on se prend dans la face, il faut nous laisser le temps de digérer, et comme on est un peu moins jeunes on préchauffe comme les diesel® avant de balancer


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Di-z4XSnus8[/YOUTUBE]




:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2008)

ah ouais :love:

la new beat, les smileys "ACID", les prémices de la Techno........ on a fait fort en belgique à l'époque


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

Bon, pour finir le tour des eighties, celui ci aussi je l'ai pas mal écouté :rose:

[youtube]djwl3dc5mPA[/youtube]​


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2008)

vidéo plus dipso, pascal ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> vidéo plus dipso, pascal ???



Oui, ce qui est curieux, c'est que sur Youtube, elle l'est toujours 

Bon, j'en ai mis une autre (du même morceau, mais les images &#8230; :mouais !


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2008)

j'ai expérimenté la même chose hier, Pascal. J'avais le message d'indisponibilité et puis en re éditant le lien, ça a refonctionné, je pense que c'est un bug de connexion avec youtube.


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour finir le tour des eighties, celui ci aussi je l'ai pas mal écouté :rose:
> 
> p'tit lady​


moi j'aimais bien le suite aussi 

[dm]x1n54w_vivien-savage-cest-qule-vent_music[/dm]

bon, la version studio sonnait un poil moins faux&#8230; dans mon souvenir ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]u-uEeqes9yI[/YOUTUBE]


:rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

Le clip est un peu flou, mais c'est normal

Les grands Iron Butterfly. _In the Garden of Eden _

[youtube]4xfaA_9ycD8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Octobre 2008)

Pas pu trouver mieux que ce clip pour cette pépite de Fogerty
Désolé
Mais la musique est là

[youtube]2ma9gBnKHiQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> En fait, ce fil, c'est devenu "Les vieux trucs qu'on adore tous même si c'est passé de mode, et justement parce que c'est passé de mode".



Le tout passé au filtre désormais classique du "J'étale mes bouses bien en vue comme ça tout le monde il sait que je chie en rose"... Tu verras, à force sur MacG, on s'y fait... Ou pas


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le tout passé au filtre désormais classique du "J'étale mes bouses bien en vue comme ça tout le monde il sait que je chie en rose"... Tu verras, à force sur MacG, on s'y fait... Ou pas



Tu dis ça pour me faire honte d'aimer Fogerty et d'avoir honte d'aimer Fogerty
C'est ça ?
:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu dis ça pour me faire honte d'aimer Fogerty et d'avoir honte d'aimer Fogerty
> C'est ça ?
> :rose:



Du tout... "Bad moon rising" me fout toujours les poils.... Mais là n'est pas la question.
Cesse-donc de faire l'âne pour avoir du foin!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Octobre 2008)

L'hymne nationale soviétique. 
et encore bien d'autres trucs inavouables...:rose:


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2008)

Je me trompe où c'est l'hymne (nationale) de la *Fédération de Russie* ?  (honnêtement, je ne parle pas russe et ne pourrais pas dire lequel est-ce&#8230
L'hymne de l'*Union soviétique* c'est, comiquement, les mêmes auteur et compositeur  mais _avant_, au cas où vous n'auriez pas remarqué un certain changement ces 20 dernières années 

Faut faire gaffe _(même avec un certain humour comme dans ton lien )_, c'est avec des petites inexactitudes sur des morceaux sensibles qu'on provoque des gros effets&#8230; comme de se tromper de couplet dans l'hymne allemand, ça le fait nettement moins&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Lalla (3 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire gaffe _(même avec un certain humour comme dans ton lien )_, c'est avec des petites inexactitudes sur des morceaux sensibles qu'on provoque des gros effets comme de se tromper de couplet dans l'hymne allemand, ça le fait nettement moins :rose:



Ah merde les cons 


Sinon, moi j'aime bien ça...:rose: Mais je crois que c'est à cause de ses yeux, ou alors de son prénom ou alors parce qu'elle a dit d'elle-même qu'on ne pouvait pas démentir le fait qu'elle n'avait chanté que des merdes... :love:

[YOUTUBE]bc2Rsd7n7JM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]DI2K8d-52rE[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:
:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Je me trompe où c'est l'hymne (nationale) de la *Fédération de Russie* ?  (honnêtement, je ne parle pas russe et ne pourrais pas dire lequel est-ce)
> L'hymne de l'*Union soviétique* c'est, comiquement, les mêmes auteur et compositeur  mais _avant_, au cas où vous n'auriez pas remarqué un certain changement ces 20 dernières années
> 
> Faut faire gaffe _(même avec un certain humour comme dans ton lien )_, c'est avec des petites inexactitudes sur des morceaux sensibles qu'on provoque des gros effets comme de se tromper de couplet dans l'hymne allemand, ça le fait nettement moins :rose:


Il s'agit de l'hymne post-1950, et pas du premier post révolution, IL me semble.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nc0w4G4CnYY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nc0w4G4CnYY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Je dansais là-dessus, autrefois... J'adooore toujours . Faudrait que je réapprenne les paroles, ça peut être sympa à chanter en stage, sur le chariot des visites :love: Si seulement j'avais un interne qui s'appelle Bruno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2008)

:rose:

[YOUTUBE]RrlyB8dEt9c[/YOUTUBE]

:rose:

oui je sais j'ai honte
(bon c'est le seul morceau de ces gnangnan que je supporte)
​


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]rc-hzZnyC6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gb5QKUYRLMU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gb5QKUYRLMU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
 :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]XSMl8SpT6p0[/YOUTUBE]


Je sais :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]XSMl8SpT6p0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Je sais :rose:



Voix magnifique, mais franchement, les percus sont à chier !


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> _Ofra  (non pas Oprah )_
> 
> Je sais :rose:



J'aime écouter son _Live @ the Montreux Jazz Festival_. Comment avoir honte d'écouter un tel bijou pop-world ?




_En cherchant l'image, je viens d'apprendre qu'elle n'était plus de ce monde  Pitin, quelle fin de vie _


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]k-tPUTtHy58[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]k-tPUTtHy58[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:


Aaaarrrgggghhh :sick:


----------



## naas (11 Octobre 2008)

ah oui quand même !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vidéo "Yé souis lé chévalier blanque"
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



C'est pas dans "Elle voit des nains partout", ça ? ça me rappelle quelque chose !


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]tIr247nAW2A&feature=related
[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]k-tPUTtHy58[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## fredintosh (13 Octobre 2008)

Oui, je sais, c'est la honte absolue, mais j'assume.

[YOUTUBE]6U95yBzLD4E[/YOUTUBE]


Je vous rassure, je n'écoute pas ça tous les matins, mais cette musique, sortie du contexte "Chantal Goya", m'est agréable. Comme beaucoup des autres chansons composées par Jean-Jacques Debout, qui contrairement à ce qu'on peut penser, ne se foutait pas de la gueule du monde : ses musiques étaient drôlement bien construites, bien plus recherchées que la plupart de ce qu'on produit actuellement. Evidemment, c'est dans un style un peu nunuche, mais c'est surtout l'interprète qui est en cause.
Ce type est sans doute l'un des meilleurs mélodistes encore vivants.
C'est un peu le Serge Gainsbourg des chansons pour enfants. 
Quel dommage qu'il se soit cantonné à ce public et qu'il se soit engouffré dans tant de problèmes. Besoin de fric, sans doute. Pas les bonnes rencontres, sans doute aussi.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]QMK3OKkmNd0[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]T9nwcd-jF00[/YOUTUBE]

Ca met la pèche ça!!!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TCwDIq4evTM[/YOUTUBE]


A fond dans le bureau!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## meskh (20 Octobre 2008)

[DM]x26f6x_elle-est-dailleurs-pierre-bachelet[/DM]​


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]XwumhG79mA4&feature=related[/youtube]


Scott MacKenzie. _San Francisco_ (1966)

:love:

(avec Mama Cass en prime:love


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> [youtube]XwumhG79mA4&feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Scott MacKenzie. _San Francisco_ (1966)
> ...



Tiens, une fois encore, je nous trouve des choses en commun :love:

Frisco avait la cote, en ce temps là 

[YOUTUBE]jotsFVJPHIk[/YOUTUBE]​
D'ailleurs, amusant de constater que nous ne sommes pas les seuls à prendre de l'âge, mais pas une ride : en 2008

[YOUTUBE]DwlATaS2E-I[/YOUTUBE]​



EDIT : Bon, pour la première, c'est ici, je ne sais pas pourquoi, elle ne passe pas avec la balise !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2008)

:love::rose::rose::love:


[YOUTUBE]wcRnMfZyYrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2008)

Me souviens avoir bien déliré sur ce truc vers 96-97...   

[YOUTUBE]KZojpl-p_5A[/YOUTUBE]​
Tiens, faudrait que je refasse _un C'est comment devant le Mac_... Une fois. ​


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

. ça passait qu'en suisse ça ? un de ces trucs locaux comme O-Zone


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Me souviens avoir bien déliré sur ce truc vers 96-97...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KZojpl-p_5A[/YOUTUBE]​
> Tiens, faudrait que je refasse _un C'est comment devant le Mac_... Une fois. ​



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Philippe (31 Octobre 2008)

Pas trop d'inspiration pour le nouveau thème de _Et avec Google_ mais le souvenir de cette chanson un peu gnangnan mais bon, pas mal pas mal... 


[YOUTUBE]HmnVfZslf9A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> . ça passait qu'en suisse ça ? un de ces trucs locaux comme O-Zone



A la vue de l'ambiance de folie dans le stade lors de leur prestation lors du concert à Edimbourg dans le coffrert DVD "live 8", je dirais qu'ils sont écossais.

Et sinon:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4JMfPPOj4HI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4JMfPPOj4HI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE] 
:love::love::love:


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> . ça passait qu'en suisse ça ? un de ces trucs locaux comme O-Zone



inconnu au bataillon le truc de webo :bebe:


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]AgtAHPZfh8M[/YOUTUBE]


:-[​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Difficile de trouver le clip



Une chance pour les générations futures


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une chance pour les générations futures



Pour les générations futures:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wCaO-IkBzXg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wCaO-IkBzXg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Chantal Goya, Babar, Bécassine, le Chat Bottée et .... Coluche réunis sur scène.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Depuis le temps que je le cherchais, j'ai enfin remis la main dessus. Emmanuel Maxima, une des plus grande voix de la chanson française, injustement ignoré des mass-media. Admirez l'élégance du costume, le raffinement du décors, la beauté des paroles et la pureté de la voix:
[DM]x467ds_emmanuel-maxima-mon-coeur-a-de-la-j_fun[/DM]

Et ne manquez pas le final exceptionnel où Emmanuel Maxima nous démontre la puissance de son organe vocale.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Novembre 2008)

Eh oui ! Ce sont eux qui ont été n° 1 dans les charts en 1968 avec ce (beau) morceau et non pas les Beatles. Depuis, j'ai du mal à croire que ce bas monde est vraiment doté d'un ordre harmonieux

Marmelade. _Obladi Oblada_

[youtube]wKyFNInwwlA[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Eh oui ! Ce sont eux qui ont été n° 1 dans les charts en 1968 avec ce (beau) morceau et non pas les Beatles. Depuis, j'ai du mal à croire que ce bas monde est vraiment doté d'un ordre harmonieux
> 
> Marmelade. _Obladi Oblada_
> 
> vide et haut bas



Y a vraiment pas de justice, pauvres, pauvres Desmond et Molly !


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Novembre 2008)

Quand même 

[youtube]rc50m4VXIL4[/youtube]


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai pas lu tout le fil,
Mais Capitaine Flam, je la kiffe celle là GRAAAVE (avec san ko kaî aussi)


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Novembre 2008)

Non, rien

Enfin, lisez après, si ça peut vous amuser

On ne sait jamais


----------



## Dead head (8 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Justin Hayward a l'air con, ça c'est clair, Ray Thomas aussi, malheureusement
> 
> Mais le salut est venu du Mellotron
> 
> Donc, les Moody Blues. "Nights in white Satin"



*Encore* !


----------



## Craquounette (9 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Rrs28IWa3d0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## koeklin (13 Novembre 2008)

Rosie Vela: Magic Smile

[YOUTUBE]cwaiZL51H6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2008)

Hop là ! 
Qu'est ce qui est assumé dans ce clip;la mélodie , l'époque :mouais:, ou la plastique de la dame... physiquement intelligente :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

Richard Antony. Et j'entends...siffler le train
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dO7UmGNo4vI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dO7UmGNo4vI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2008)

pardonné. Je l'ai trop entendu étant petit celle la


----------



## Madeline (16 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> pardonné. Je l'ai trop entendu étant petit celle la



Merci pour le pardon


----------



## Grug (16 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]zd6GypZF7bw[/youtube]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Souvenez-vous, "je t'aime le lundi". Grand moment de romantisme

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IvCpxJ3vsJQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IvCpxJ3vsJQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Souvenez-vous, "je t'aime le lundi". Grand moment de romantisme
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IvCpxJ3vsJQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IvCpxJ3vsJQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



ah mais c'est mon pote Edouardo!! :love:


----------



## Almamida (17 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zyvVDAe9BzI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zyvVDAe9BzI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Good Times - Edie Brickell

C'était un clip disponible sur le CD de Windows 95 de mon Cibox (mon premier ordinateur vraiment à moi  )
Je me la suis passée en boucle à l'époque :love:


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

En fait toutes celle de cette page me paraissent pas trop honteuses...


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2008)

c'est le but de ce fil ned


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]SFoaKeETWsI[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## naas (18 Novembre 2008)

la part contre tu peux avoir honte


----------



## naas (18 Novembre 2008)

et qui se rapelle de boys boys boys ça c'est du clip


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> et qui se rapelle de boys boys boys ça c'est du clip



   Je penses que ceux qui étaient des ado mâles à lépoque sen souviennent très bien.


----------



## rabisse (18 Novembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je penses que ceux qui étaient des ado mâles à lépoque sen souviennent très bien.



Non, non...pas du tout, du tout!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]0YDp77erUD8[/YOUTUBE]



Et en fait, non, j'ai pas honte du tout :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

pardon, petite erreur de ma part


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

une chanson de robert charlebois qui se nomme lindberg:rose: pas du tout mon époque et assez space...... mais la première fois que j'ais fait du cata' je l'écoutais en boucle en regardant les mouettes    elle est sur youtube, écoutez la, elle est géniale!!


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

rabisse t'as un problème d'insertion de video je crois


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> rabisse t'as un problème d'insertion de video je crois


Les choses qu'on n'arrive pas à faire et que c'est la honte...


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2008)

minimaliste le clip fabfab


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> minimaliste le clip fabfab



J'ai pas trouvé de clip...


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Novembre 2008)

Là, j'hésite vraiment. Ici ou dans un autre fil. Bon, ben c'est fait

T-Rex. _Get it On_

[youtube]56HI0Luy_kQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ipt3ekGv0Mo[/YOUTUBE]
Nicolas Peyrac - SO far away from L.A
_Merci à nouveau_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Là, j'hésite vraiment. Ici ou dans un autre fil. Bon, ben c'est fait
> 
> T-Rex. _Get it On_
> 
> ]vid[/youtube]




Leur Telegram Sam je l'aurais placé ici aussi. 




Là toute la diversité des 80's  

[YOUTUBE]5-YqsJj8B9s[/YOUTUBE]



:rose: :love:


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

@wormeyes
_Là toute la diversité des 80's_
La suite... 
[YOUTUBE]yuSrsGzhD9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Novembre 2008)

Ah mais ça c'est interdit d'avoir honte de Klaus Nomi.
Ce type était un génie. :love::love::love:


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

Tout à fait juste 
Petite sortie hors piste... :casse:
dans la poudre...


----------



## NED (20 Novembre 2008)

C'est son frère bozzo Bouglionne qui pleure encore....


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Novembre 2008)

wormeyes a dit:


> Là toute la diversité des 80's
> 
> [youtube]5-YqsJj8B9s[/youtube]
> 
> ...





rabisse a dit:


> @wormeyes
> _Là toute la diversité des 80's_
> La suite...
> [youtube]yuSrsGzhD9U[/youtube]





[youtube]oUG0GjdoGHE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

mais elle est géniale cette chanson!!! je l'écoute en boucle!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Novembre 2008)

Les eighties c'était quand même une décennie de massacre capillaire...


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

Rhhôôôôô.... Blondie, *BLONDIE* rhôôôôôôôôô 
(@Macadamia *Blondie* _Heart of Glass_ *1979*) 
ça alors je l'avais refou.....oublié ce mégatube. :rateau::rateau:
Je fonce sur you tube, y'a des pépites qui attendent


----------



## rabisse (20 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]cznha2YTTh0[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

magnifique body-painting quand mème mais il a pas l'air frais le poisson!


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

merde c'est pas un poisson! c'est un serpent!!:rose::hein:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2008)

Et bien oui

Non ?

[youtube]zRE3fbaIwUQ[/youtube]


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

mais aujourd'hui Paris est insomniaque

wonderfull life de Black    magnifique    youtubes


----------



## benjamin (21 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]RvZSV5wqoMw[/youtube]

Explications - en vidéo - à venir dans la semaine.


----------



## Amok (22 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> [youtube]RvZSV5wqoMw[/youtube]
> 
> Explications - en vidéo - à venir dans la semaine.



Précision de l'ensemble de l'équipe des modérateurs.

Monsieur B.F, administrateur, dans un sujet nommé "Les chansons _*qu'on aime*_ et que c'est la honte" a inséré un clip qui n'engage que lui. Il va sans dire que les propos, les arrangements, la musique, l'auteur de ce film ne représentent en rien les idées, convictions (religieuses ou pas) ou gouts musicaux des verts qui offrent leur temps et leur énergie pour la bonne tenue de ces forums. Une réunion extraordinaire aura lieu, a une date qui reste à déterminer, pour savoir quelle suite donner a cette intervention. Cette date sera affichée dans la salle de repos, juste à côté du distributeur de préservatifs.


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2008)

T'es pas vert !...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Explications - en vidéo - à venir dans la semaine.





Amok a dit:


> Précision de l'ensemble de l'équipe des modérateurs.
> 
> Monsieur B.F, administrateur, dans un sujet nommé "Les chansons _*qu'on aime*_ et que c'est la honte" a inséré un clip qui n'engage que lui. Il va sans dire que les propos, les arrangements, la musique, l'auteur de ce film ne représentent en rien les idées, convictions (religieuses ou pas) ou gouts musicaux des verts qui offrent leur temps et leur énergie pour la bonne tenue de ces forums. Une réunion extraordinaire aura lieu, a une date qui reste à déterminer, pour savoir quelle suite donner a cette intervention. Cette date sera affichée dans la salle de repos, juste à côté du distributeur de préservatifs.



Y'a l'Amok sur la vidéo? 

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Explications - en vidéo - à venir dans la semaine.



Tu compte filmer ton "_petit bonhomme en mousse_" ?


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

qui connais richard goténair ou un truc comme ça? j'ai réentendu la chanson du youki aujourd hui et j'ai adoré:rose::rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> qui connais richard goténair ou un truc comme ça? j'ai réentendu la chanson du youki aujourd hui et j'ai adoré:rose::rose:



Tu vis sur la lune, ou quoi, pour ne pas connaître un des deux ou trois meilleurs artistes français (Richard Gotainer que ça s'écrit) avec Little Bob et Nougaro !

Tiens, une "special dedicace" pour iMax (qui n'existe pas) ! 

[YOUTUBE]YsaxsjaBI8I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Les dernières heures du tsarisme en Russie:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xpYz7bCd5k&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9xpYz7bCd5k&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

*Obamalievitch boneymsky*,  président du *&#1057;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1090; &#1060;&#1077;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080;*...:love::love:


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

jordy     là c'est vraiment la honte!!!!!:rose:


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

frapez moi si vous le voulez je me débattrai pas:rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Novembre 2008)

Je ne m'en lasse pas 

[youtube]pMDn6V7ZLhE&feature=related[/youtube]

Merci au vieux sorcier Kim Fowley 







Macadamia a dit:


> jordy     là c'est vraiment la honte!!!!!:rose:



Oui


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2008)

Oui la quand même jordy c'est limite non ?


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

j'ai fumé un truc interdis ou quoi?
couleursud dis moi que j'ai révé ste plais!!! nan c'est pas possible,ça existe pas!!!:mouais:


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

jordy c'est mieu que ce................ptin j'ai pas de mots!!!


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2008)

jordy c'est l'exemple de la merde en vrac. Pas d'autres mots


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

de la merde oui! mais dans la couche!  dur dur d'aimer jordy


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> jordy c'est l'exemple de la merde en vrac. Pas d'autres mots



Et avec une vidéo, c'est tellement meilleur:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7IiLZ0dvDWU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7IiLZ0dvDWU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> qui connais richard goténair ou un truc comme ça? j'ai réentendu la chanson du youki aujourd hui et j'ai adoré:rose::rose:


Tant qu'à faire, autant assumer jusqu'au bout ses goûts de chiottes en mettant la vidéo. 

[YOUTUBE]ZwVy2Xjm3wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> j'ai fumé un truc interdis ou quoi?
> couleursud dis moi que j'ai révé ste plais!!! nan c'est pas possible,ça existe pas!!!:mouais:



Que veux-tu, l'adolescence est un cap difficile à passer. Tu verras quand tu y seras


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]bVDfmn_TMkI[/YOUTUBE]

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

mais tu vas rire j'arrive pas a mettre les videos!:hein::rose:
en mème temps sa m'arrange :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> mais tu vas rire j'arrive pas a mettre les videos!:hein::rose:
> en mème temps sa m'arrange :rateau:


Voir là (en bas de page).


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

plastique bertrand y parait que c'est pas lui qui chante.......


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

y parait que c'est pas lui qui danse aussi       merci coco


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> plastique bertrand y parait que c'est pas lui qui chante.......


C'est pas "il paraît". A l'époque, ce n'était pas lui qui chantait.



Macadamia a dit:


> y parait que c'est pas lui qui danse aussi       merci coco


Ah bon ?


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

coluche l'a dit  ça impose le respect!!!


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]EkY6lw46FEM [/YOUTUBE]    comme ça?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]EkY6lw46FEM [/YOUTUBE]    comme ça?


Oui ! 

Bon, maintenant tu n'as plus aucune excuse de ne pas mettre la vidéo.


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

attends je vais plus me géné ouai!:rateau::rateau::rateau:[YOUTUBE]mwbleVqQVO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est pas "il paraît". A l'époque, ce n'était pas lui qui chantait.



En fait sa voix était remixée avec celle de son producteur, mais il chantait quand même&#8230; 

Je l'ai vu dans des concerts à la télé, il chante avec des choristes pour essayer de garder le même timbre de voix.


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

ptin t'es fan ou quoi?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> ptin t'es fan ou quoi?!



C'était un reportage à la RTBF sur le personnage&#8230; 

Mais je ne suis pas fan, juste un peu nostalgique quand j'entends _Ça plane pour moi_, mais sans plus&#8230;


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

mais avoue que sa pique les yeux


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

Celle la, quelqu'un la déjà faite ? 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zkx3KGUt2KQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zkx3KGUt2KQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Pour Gotainer, je prefère Chipie ou Poil au Tableau


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> plastique bertrand y parait que c'est pas lui qui chante.......



Bof, ce n'est pas le premier

The Monkees. _I'm a Believer_ (1966)

[youtube]XfuBREMXxts[/youtube]


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4v8qae11_-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> [youtube]4v8qae11_-M[/youtube]



Prévisualisation :rateau:

Bof, sinon, poster du lagaf et du jordy, je ne sais pas trop si c'est vraiment ce que souhaitait l'initiateur du fil. J'espère que personne n'a aimé écouter des merdes pareilles. Or, il s'agit de parler des chansons qu'on aime, qui, donc, ont quelques qualités (sinon on ne les aurait pas aimé), mais dont on reconnait que les dites qualités avaient des côtés friables. D'où le fait qu'on puisse en avoir honte. Je ne vois donc pas du tout l'intérêt de poster ce qu'il y a de pire dans la production des 30 dernières années, si ce n'est une surenchère vaine dans l'imbécilité.

Cela dit, place à la honte d'avoir écouté un beau morceau et de l'avoir aimé

[youtube]Iyog5mgvRK8[/youtube]


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

nan mé le pire c'est que j'aime!!!! les trois accords par exemple est un de mes groupes favorits!   je sais ça peut choquer...:rose:


----------



## rabisse (23 Novembre 2008)

Pour aller dans le sens de CouleurSud....
Situation: 1982 :bebe:...premier walkman *jaune waterproof* :love: :rose:
Et sur la cassette...en boucle, ce groupe:
:rose::rose::rose::rose:

Saga.

[YOUTUBE]HrkVWVgwwfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

Dans ce cas, Christophe, ça colle ? 
(pour me rattraper de _ma gaffe_ )


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/08XSZhsF4P0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/08XSZhsF4P0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

alor je vais détaillé un peu plus pour couleursud : cette musique , mon père l'écoutait en boucle quant ont allaient aux sports d'hiver et depuis quant je l'écoute, je ferme les yeux et je vois la suisse[YOUTUBE]_SEULZIHru0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> alor je vais détaillé un peu plus pour couleursud : cette musique , mon père l'écoutait en boucle quant ont allaient aux sports d'hiver et depuis quant je l'écoute, je ferme les yeux et je vois la suisse[YOUTUBE]_SEULZIHru0[/YOUTUBE]



Ben nous, quand on met la vidéo, même en ouvrant grand les yeux, on voit rien, ou plutot, on voit "we're sorry, this video is no longer available" 

  

Bon, sérieux, dans ce cas là, tu peux coller directement un lien vers la page youtube, et là, en général, ça marche 

Sinon, c'est pas Mark Knopfler, avec la strat rouge, là ?


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Dans ce cas, Christophe, ça colle ?
> (pour me rattraper de _ma gaffe_ )
> 
> 
> ...



Là, tu me prends par les sentiments, tu joues sur la fibre sensible, sur la honte de ma vie. Ce n'est pas de jeu 

Et hop, une merveille de honte de qualité

(et encore, je n'ai pas trouvé la version italienne, un pur diamant)

[youtube]ZhYGazieHyw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

Il y a aussi:
Adesso sì Domani No qui est la version italienne (au moins musicalement) de Oh Mon Amour
et aussi
Estate Senza Te (mais je ne sais plus trop quel est l'équivalent français)

Allez, une chanson en Italien 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCtd9id3oDs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCtd9id3oDs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

P.S : je préfère (grandement) Christophe qui chante en Italien que Dutronc qui chante en Espagnol


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nous, quand on met la vidéo, même en ouvrant grand les yeux, on voit rien, ou plutot, on voit "we're sorry, this video is no longer available"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sire! c'est bien lui!!! un vrai dieu!!!! sinon tu peux aller sur youtube et taper le titre de la chanson sa marche aussi bien!
*nan je suis pas un flèmard!!!!*
mais je suis bien d'accord avec ta signature!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> sinon tu peux aller sur youtube et taper le titre de la chanson sa marche aussi bien!
> *nan je suis pas un flèmard!!!!*
> mais je suis bien d'accord avec ta signature!!



Ben je dis pas, mais le problème, c'est que la photo d'en tête de la vidéo est floue, et je n'identifie pas très bien le morceau qu'il interprète là, parce qu'on distingue mal la position de ses doigts sur le manche et sur les cordes, alors pour ce qui est du titre à taper dans gougueule


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]_SEULZIHru0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

merde sa marche paaaaaaas
j'abandonne le titre c'est sultans of swing


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

Y'a Romeo & Juliet qui est sympa, mais pas de honte à l'écouter celle la, alors bon 

Y'a marqué ca sur la page 


> Embedding disabled by request


C'est sur que la, faut pas chercher plus loin


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2008)

Dire Straits ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dire Straits ?



Straits


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2008)

?  

Sinon, une des seules que je peux citer :

Madonna, ultra commercial et pas très recherché, j'ai honte, mais j'aime beaucoup le refrain même si je supporte pas le reste de la chanson... 
[YOUTUBE]DJWcZwjSl0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ?



Ben tu as mis "Dire Straits", alors, je dis "Straits", tu aurais mis "Ne pas dire Straits", je l'aurais pas dit !:rateau:


----------



## iMax (24 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> TTiens, une "special dedicace" pour iMax (qui n'existe pas) !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YsaxsjaBI8I[/YOUTUBE]​



Yeah !


----------



## benjamin (24 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Précision de l'ensemble de l'équipe des modérateurs.
> 
> Monsieur B.F, administrateur, dans un sujet nommé "Les chansons _*qu'on aime*_ et que c'est la honte" a inséré un clip qui n'engage que lui. Il va sans dire que les propos, les arrangements, la musique, l'auteur de ce film ne représentent en rien les idées, convictions (religieuses ou pas) ou gouts musicaux des verts qui offrent leur temps et leur énergie pour la bonne tenue de ces forums. Une réunion extraordinaire aura lieu, a une date qui reste à déterminer, pour savoir quelle suite donner a cette intervention. Cette date sera affichée dans la salle de repos, juste à côté du distributeur de préservatifs.



Mes grands projets de karaoké ne tomberont pas à l'eau de la sorte. J'attends de l'ensemble de l'équipe des forums de MacGeneration, violet compris, une parfaite connaissance de cet hymne à la joie de vivre qui rythmera notre présence au congrès international des sites Mac, en janvier, en marge du Macworld de San Francisco. MacBidouille ayant déjà prévu démontrer ses talents sur une reprise libre d'un autre standard incontournable de Patrick Sébastien - On fait tourner les fers à souder - je sais qu'il y aura du niveau. Les répétitions se tiendront chaque jeudi soir dans la cave de Mackie, entre la collec de JPop et les DVD de Naruto.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu as mis "Dire Straits", alors, je dis "Straits", tu aurais mis "Ne pas dire Straits", je l'aurais pas dit !:rateau:




Recherché...  

J'croyais que tu me reprenais sur le nom du groupe ou qq chose du genre


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2008)

:love::love::love: :rose::rose::rose:







Clic Smileys


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2008)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> MacBidouille ayant déjà prévu *démontrer* ses talents sur une reprise libre d'un autre standard incontournable de Patrick Sébastien - On fait tourner les fers à souder - je sais déjà qu'il y aura du niveau.



euh &#8230;tu voulais dire "démonter", là, je suppose, parce qu'en général, les démonstrations de MacBidouille ce sont des démonstrations de démontage


----------



## Macadamia (24 Novembre 2008)

pour combien est tu près à lui laisser ton zouli mac pendant une heure?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> pour combien est tu près à lui laisser ton zouli mac pendant une heure?



Oh ! mais ne t'y trompe pas, il les remonte aussi, et bien, même, et même si une certaine rivalité entre son site et le nôtre fait qu'on plaisante parfois sur certains aspects de sa personnalité, il n'en reste pas moins que dans la vraie vie, il est un personnage sympathique, en plus d'être passablement doué, et si je ne m'occupais pas moi même des démontages/remontages de mes machines quand le besoin s'en fait sentir, je n'aurais aucune appréhension à les lui confier !


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

@Fab'Fab'

C'est honteux :rose::rose:... jusqu'au bout, vraiment...
... donc j'ai écouté


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Novembre 2008)

Vous pouvez cliquez, il n'y a pas de pièges.


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2008)

Cest la version enfant de " I'm a barbie girl "


----------



## Macadamia (25 Novembre 2008)

un été au bord d'une piscine avec cette musique en boucle
terrible hein?[YOUTUBE]p68rj879Zyg[/YOUTUBE]
elle est trop beeeeeeeelle en plus:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love: :rose::rose::rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dans la veine paillarde, il y a ça que j'adore :

[YOUTUBE]eUlyrgFnGbs[/YOUTUBE]

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## davdenice (25 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'aime bien "Step by step" de New Kids On The Block :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2008)

davdenice a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien "Step by step" de New Kids On The Block :rose:



Normal, les newbies sont toujours friands de step by step


----------



## Macadamia (26 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Ih9rIRtlt-g[/YOUTUBE] j'ai vraiment pas honte de cette chanson,mais je voulais vous la faire écouter car elle est magnifique........enfin chacun ses gouts....


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]xq_TwxNr_qI[/youtube]



[youtube]Dd6ubsMmWAc[/youtube]


:love:​


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]0Q8G5AQpuxM[/YOUTUBE]
...:sick::rose::casse::rateau:


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2008)

mazette que ça a pris un coup de vieux !


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Novembre 2008)

Nick Kamen: I promised myself 
Et maintenant, elle me trotte dans la tête :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]0Q8G5AQpuxM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...:sick::rose::casse::rateau:




Propagandaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :love::love::love:


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ok6vuPq-2AU[/YOUTUBE]
_Pour le lâcher prise & l'hystérie collective des nights-clubbers dés le coup de Gong!...:rateau:_


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]ok6vuPq-2AU[/YOUTUBE]
> _Pour le lâcher prise & l'hystérie collective des nights-clubbers dés le coup de Gong!...:rateau:_


:love::love::love::love::love::love: Rhaaaaaa les Bangles!!!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## rabisse (27 Novembre 2008)

Dans la série:"_Le lâcher prise & l'hystérie collective des nights-clubbers_"...La suite!

[YOUTUBE]mKTCW4oxS6I[/YOUTUBE]

*Zoouuuu...et ça partait en vrille*...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Dans la série:"_Le lâcher prise & l'hystérie collective des nights-clubbers_"...La suite!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mKTCW4oxS6I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Zoouuuu...et ça partait en vrille*...



Ah mais oui, mais non. On en peut pas avoir honte de Deee-Lite :love:


----------



## two (27 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> [youtubecolargol[/youtube]
> 
> 
> :love:​


Moi je préfère la version du doc...


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2008)

two a dit:


> Moi je préfère la version du doc...



A laquelle je ne suis pas étranger ! :love: 
Vous avez évité le pire, croyez moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fCTCPD1itEg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fCTCPD1itEg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​

C'est la teuhon mais j'adore. :love:
A burne dans la Fran'sa, le coude appuyé à la portière, ça déboite.   


EDIT : Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma copine se tasse sur son siège quand je fais ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma copine se tasse sur son siège quand je fais ça.



Offre lui un robinet, ou une chasse d'eau, ça la remettra de bonne humeur 



Tiens, ça m'fait penser, y avait ça (j'ai pas trouvé l'original, là c'est une reprise &#8230; un peu spéciale, la chanson commence vers 5'30", mais ce qui précède est assez fendar )

[youtube]1D4mdKa4FCU[/youtube]​


----------



## Almamida (28 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/keJC-iADzLc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/keJC-iADzLc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Et celle là, je l'aime :love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x3mirz_zap-shaker-panique-au-dancing_music[/DM]


----------



## rabisse (28 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [DM]x3mirz_zap-shaker-panique-au-dancing_music[/DM]


:love::love::love::love:
*Puisque l'usage des vidéos léthales sont autorisées*...

[YOUTUBE]NuDDC6i84fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (28 Novembre 2008)

Allez je vous avais déjà présenté  en juin sur ce même fil *Mikado*  avec Naufrage En Hiver
Ça fait cinq mois, vous avez eu le temps digérer? non? ben tant pis!  voilà, *La Fille Du Soleil* :love:

[YOUTUBE]lLDkrus3nB4[/YOUTUBE]

Tellement décalé que ça en est absolument génial, un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaître...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

J'aime la musique de ce site . Et j'assume .

Peut-être le fait que j'ai dormi une demi-heure cette nuit est pour quelque chose dans cette passion soudaine, mais là, ça fait un bon moment que j'ai ce truc qui tourne et que j'apprécie .


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Novembre 2008)

Non, vous ne hontez pas assez

Honter est difficile

Il faut affronter bien des obstacles pour y arriver
Pour aimer Sergio et Ennio
Pour aimer la tragédie grecque
Telle qu'ils l'ont réécrite

[youtube]sXldafIl5DQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Macadamia (28 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]RqzR-KwjlrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koeklin (28 Novembre 2008)

Moi je suis fan de la chanson du dimanche  
vivement qu'il reviennent  pour alimenter leur podcast :love:


----------



## katelijn (29 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, vous ne hontez pas assez
> 
> Honter est difficile
> 
> ...




Mais pas du tout! J'adore!!:love::love::love:


----------



## koeklin (29 Novembre 2008)

Peux ton avoir honte d'un morceau  de musique "classique"?
Oui quand c'est suffisamment kitsch... :rateau:

Ketèlbey "sur un marché persan"

[DM]x411wu_splendeurspersanes_creation[/DM]

ça change un peu des titres des années 80


----------



## Craquounette (29 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]IOOPsMNiiIM[/YOUTUBE]​
Un truc qui vous trotte dans la tête toute la journée et vous rappelle de bien lointaines années :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un truc qui vous trotte dans la tête toute la journée et vous rappelle de bien lointaines années :love:



10 ans, a tout casser...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]qRG6h6H0_ho[/youtube]​

:rose::love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2BCyDlUKMk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2BCyDlUKMk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
A partir de 6'20'' :love:

edit pour Romuald : je n'ai pas honte, mais les deux duos sont tellement intriqués dans mon esprit qu'on ne peut pas parler de l'un sans que je dégaine aussitôt l'autre


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> vidéo du duo des chats​
> 
> :rose::love:



Aucune honte à aimer ça, ni à le chanter d'ailleurs !



MarieStockholm a dit:


> vidéo de l'enfant et les sortilèges​
> A partir de 6'20'' :love:



Idem,

J'ai honte pour vous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]SegqqvZuBrc[/youtube]​


La vidéo de la chanson entière


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2008)

Ce n'est pas tant la musique que le lieu ou c'est joué


----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

un vieux machin qui m'as toujours fait craqué [YOUTUBE]jW_aWY5PubI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Craquounette (30 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> un vieux machin qui m'as toujours fait craqué



Les vieux machins sont souvent craquants :love:


----------



## Macadamia (30 Novembre 2008)

ah ça! chui bien d'accord avec toi craquounette!! plus c'est vieux,plus c'est mieux


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> ah ça! chui bien d'accord avec toi craquounette!! plus c'est vieux,plus c'est mieux


Poussez pas trop loin parce qu'à force d'être plus vieux, c'est plus (ni mieux). ^^
(bon pas forcément pour la musique d'accord.)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> plus c'est vieux,plus c'est mieux



Oué, c'est vrai que perso je suis impatient d'être en maison de retraite ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> ah ça! chui bien d'accord avec toi craquounette!! plus c'est vieux,plus c'est mieux





​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c6yxj4Ap4P0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c6yxj4Ap4P0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Et là, avec son papa:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1l0uU7AgQks&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1l0uU7AgQks&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Par contre, j'ai peur d'être un peu hors sujet là, non


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2008)

t'inquiètes pas la vidéo passe pas sur iPhone


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]PeGLrbJZsfY[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## Dead head (5 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La la la la



Oh ! cette gestuelle  qui gâche une chanson pas si mauvaise que ça


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Décembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Oh ! cette gestuelle  qui gâche une chanson pas si mauvaise que ça



Certes, mais la vraie honte que l'on aime, c'est d'accepter tous les défauts, nonobstant les qualités
L'incroyable beauté de Sylvie Vartan, sa maladresse, le fait qu'elle chante faux et que néanmoins le résultat est tellement beau qu'il en est confondant

(Bien qu'on sache que c'est de la daube)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Vidéo de Sylvie Vartan
> :love:



ça m'a refait penser à celle-ci:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Cy1TnussTg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Cy1TnussTg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
C'est assez honteux, même pour Sylvie Vartan. Mais elle y est trop mimi.


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte...
 J'aime toujours... :rose: :love:

[YOUTUBE]xTYrjtgU-44[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte...
> J'aime toujours... :rose: :love:
> 
> vidéo super guimauve



Le frotte nombril de la mort qui tue !  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte...
> J'aime toujours... :rose: :love:
> 
> [youtube]xTYrjtgU-44[/youtube]​



Difficile de faire pire

(c'est ignoble)

Mais j'essaie de faire plus ignoble

Là est le vrai courage 

[youtube]Pep6nREBpS8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

*Là... vraiment ça cogne dur!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Difficile de faire pire
> 
> (c'est ignoble)
> 
> ...



Ben tu t'es pas foulé ! 

Mate un peu ça, quand les Irresistibles te narrent l'histoire de Baxter Williams ! J'ai tout l'album :love: :rose::

[YOUTUBE]PIlVmBDsRZM[/YOUTUBE]​
Mais il y a pire, encore, le délire onirique des Wallace Collection ! :casse: :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]2AqR00loT9k[/YOUTUBE]​
Celui là, plus dégoulinant, y a pas !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais j'essaie de faire plus ignoble
> 
> Là est le vrai courage
> 
> [youtube]Pep6nREBpS8&feature=related[/youtube]



Ça vire au musée des horreurs ici :affraid: ! Baste pour la chanson, mais la vidéo est effroyable :affraid:

Je relance avec ça :rose: J'ai honte... :

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vAamjoHteRE (intégration désactivée, désolée :rateau


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2008)

@CouleurSud
Tu parles de la chanson originale, ou du clip que tu as mis ? 

Parce que l'original, j'aime et je n'en ai pas honte, rapport aux souvenirs... 
Et la 'chose' que tu as postée et ses arrangements sirupeux sont effectivement ignobles


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je relance avec ça :rose: J'ai honte... :
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vAamjoHteRE (intégration désactivée, désolée :rateau




Nooon, pas ça ! Pas la chanson française, c'est trop !!!


----------



## rabisse (10 Décembre 2008)

*@ tous*.... :style: 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nooon, pas ça ! Pas la chanson française, c'est trop !!!



*Si,si si,si!* :rateau:

*ça*...(c'est le bon terme)
_Précision pour rester dans le sujet: J'aime l'album "Lilith" de Murat!_ 

[YOUTUBE]MdYgi1BFBaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu t'es pas foulé !
> 
> Mate un peu ça, quand les Irresistibles te narrent l'histoire de Baxter Williams ! J'ai tout l'album :love: :rose::
> 
> ...



Je savais bien qu'il y en aurait un un jour pour me sortir ce chef d'uvre. Je dirais même que je désespérais de revoir enfin ce qu'était ma vraie honte 

(moi non plus, je n'ai pas pu résister aux Irresistibles)

Quant aux Wallace...

J'ai toute la collection


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> *Si,si si,si!* :rateau:
> 
> *ça*...(c'est le bon terme)
> _Précision pour rester dans le sujet: J'aime l'album "Lilith" de Murat!_
> ...



Ah ouais, Canteloup l'imite vachement bien, quand même :rateau:

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KtV8Wwy9b0s&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KtV8Wwy9b0s&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Après les amuse-gueule, du sérieux:

... à venir


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> Après les amuse-gueule, du sérieux:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlVmBDsRZM&eurl=http://forums.macg.co/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4930435&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​



Ah ouais ok !...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> @CouleurSud
> Tu parles de la chanson originale, ou du clip que tu as mis ?
> 
> Parce que l'original, j'aime et je n'en ai pas honte, rapport aux souvenirs...
> Et la 'chose' que tu as postée et ses arrangements sirupeux sont effectivement ignobles



Si, si, il faut avoir honte de l'original

C'est abominable de dégoulinance

Et pourtant j'ai aimé écouter cette ignominie
Je me suis caché souvent au fond des bois pour ça
Avec un vieux Walkman
Que j'ai enterré au fond du jardin

Les arrangements sirupeux ont été spécialement et soigneusement choisis
Pour souligner à quel point je me suis détesté en écoutant une m**** pareille


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si, si, il faut avoir honte de l'original


Non, non



CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est abominable de dégoulinance


oui, oui




CouleurSud a dit:


> Et pourtant j'ai aimé écouter cette ignominie


Moi aussi
Rapport aux souvenirs langoureux voire hors charte qui s'y rattachent, du temps que j'étais... du temps d'avant, quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> Après les amuse-gueule, du sérieux:
> 
> ... à venir



*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuqVD9xM9UM*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Décembre 2008)

Puis il y a ça :
http://www.nioutaik.fr/mp3/portal_still_alive.mp3 

La chanson de l'IA dans Portal... ça m'a empêché de persévérer après une soirée chez un pote, mais cette merde m'est resté dans la tête


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> *@ tous*.... :style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors voilà, nous touchons enfin le fond, voire le fonds, le Ground de la honte, la source de l'abominable, avec l'inimitable Murat accouplé avec l'inégalable Mylène Farmer

Merci rabisse 

Le sommet n'est pas loin


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2008)

j'ose pas regarder


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors voilà, nous touchons enfin le fond, voire le fonds, le Ground de la honte, la source de l'abominable, avec l'inimitable Murat accouplé avec l'inégalable Mylène Farmer
> 
> Merci rabisse
> 
> Le sommet n'est pas loin



Le sommet du fond ?


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le sommet du fond ?



La base et le sommet du fond


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le sommet du fond ?



Si on estime que f(x) décrit les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte :

Postulons que f(x)=(1/sigmaracinededeuxpi) x e^-.5(icsemoinsmu / sigma)aucarré, car la loi normale est ce qui décrit le mieux les échantillons de population - il y a très peu de très bonnes et de très mauvaises chansons qui foutent la honte.
f(x) tend vers zéro à plus et moins l'infini
Les qualités de ces chansons n'étant pas bornées, f(x) est définie pour l'ensemble de R.
D'où :
f(plus l'infini) = 0 = f(moins l'infini)

Si l'on désire extrapoler de manière littéraire et métaphorique, plus l'infini est le plus haut sommet possible, et moins l'infini est la fosse océanique la plus profonde.
Donc, en matière de chansons terribles, le sommet rencontre l'abîme, et il s'agit alors de la nullité.

CQFD


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9mwvORnZFCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Naaaan ! Tu vas pas dire que t'as honte d'aimer l'Affaire Luis Trio ?


----------



## Macadamia (11 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]LAkogtFFf5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead head (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naaaan ! Tu vas pas dire que t'as honte d'aimer l'Affaire Luis Trio ?



Question de goût. Mais pour moi, y'a franchement de quoi avoir honte. L'Affaire Machin est, pour moi, de la variétoche française qui joue à ne pas être de la variétoche française. Suffit d'entendre ce qu'a posté Fab'Fab.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Question de goût. Mais pour moi, y'a franchement de quoi avoir honte. L'Affaire Machin est, pour moi, de la variétoche française qui joue à ne pas être de la variétoche française. Suffit d'entendre ce qu'a posté Fab'Fab.



Oui, mais toi t'y connais rien ! 

La caractéristique principale de la variété française, c'est de se prendre pour de l'art, pour une affaire sérieuse, comme les rejetons de la staraque, ou les vedettes pipeules qui fleurissent au rayon CD de nos supermarchés, et là dedans, de temps en temps, en sort un qui ne se prend pas au sérieux. La qualité n'est pas forcément meilleure, mais ça a le mérite de le rendre sympathique et rafraîchissant ! Naméo


----------



## Dead head (11 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais toi t'y connais rien !
> 
> La caractéristique principale de la variété française, c'est de se prendre pour de l'art, pour une affaire sérieuse, comme les rejetons de la staraque, ou les vedettes pipeules qui fleurissent au rayon CD de nos supermarchés, et là dedans, de temps en temps, en sort un qui ne se prend pas au sérieux. *La qualité n'est pas forcément meilleure*, mais ça a le mérite de le rendre sympathique et rafraîchissant ! Naméo



On est d'accord sur ce point


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Je rêve où des autruches (leurs cous) dansent à 2 minutes 39 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]LAkogtFFf5U[/YOUTUBE]



Bon, je le mets ici, parce que mes gros doigts boudinés ont foirés le texte de mon CdB :

Aaaah Dick Rivers et ses chats sauvages, ma tante avait *ce* disque, et j'écoutais ça sur son Teppaz quand j'avais 11/12 ans ! :love: :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]gF-qs_jxrH0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Tiens, faudra que j'pense à sortir les poubelles, demain.


[YOUTUBE]rVLpaiH2hbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> [youtube]gF-qs_jxrH0&feature=related[/youtube]



[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fuO8g4sPHv4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fuO8g4sPHv4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

et

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HCHbk0Fjq50&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HCHbk0Fjq50&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Tant qu'à assumer


----------



## rabisse (13 Décembre 2008)

Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte... de la période de Noël. 


[YOUTUBE]ig3EjNlKP5M[/YOUTUBE]
Katie Melua and The Pogues: _Fairytale of New York._
Merry Christmas... Mr Shane Patrick Lysaght MacGowan(né un 25 décembre ) en pleine santé sur la vidéo... 

_Toute honte bue, The Pogues: un des meilleurs souvenirs de concert! !_
[YOUTUBE]kVUZuVZWHkk[/YOUTUBE]
The Pogues: _Dirty old town._

*Póg mo thóin*  _  d'où The Pogues..._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte... de la période de Noël.



Dans ce cas, je sors La chanson de Noël, le grand classique de chez grand classique:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFTaNgFTP-8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFTaNgFTP-8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
On y avait droit tous les ans quand on fêtait Noël chez les grand-parents. Nostalgie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

Là, c'est même plus du lourd, on entre carrément dans le glauque ! :affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, c'est même plus du lourd, on entre carrément dans le glauque ! :affraid:



L'abomination de la désolation est telle que le clip ne passe pas sur mon vieil iMacG5
Comme quoi, les objets techniques, à défaut d'avoir une âme, ont au moins une barrière


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, c'est même plus du lourd, on entre carrément dans le glauque ! :affraid:





CouleurSud a dit:


> L'abomination de la désolation est telle que le clip ne passe pas sur mon vieil iMacG5
> Comme quoi, les objets techniques, à défaut d'avoir une âme, ont au moins une barrière


:mouais:
Ben, "Petit Papa Noël" interprété par Tino Rossi, je vois pas en quoi c'est glauque.
Comprend pas là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> :mouais:
> Ben, "Petit Papa Noël" interprété par Tino Rossi, je vois pas en quoi c'est glauque.
> Comprend pas là.



Rassure moi, là, tu demande ça parce que tu ne l'as pas écouté ? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fuO8g4sPHv4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fuO8g4sPHv4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> et
> 
> ...




sauf que 

[YOUTUBE]9DSzGQVTTRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rassure moi, là, tu demande ça parce que tu ne l'as pas écouté ? :affraid:



Ben, ça me rappelle les Noël en famille chez les grand-parents quand j'étais petit. Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de glauque


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> sauf que
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9DSzGQVTTRs[/YOUTUBE]



Oui? Et? C'est quoi la vanne?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben, ça me rappelle les Noël en famille chez les grand-parents quand j'étais petit. Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de glauque



C'est précisément le sujet du fil : assumer des morceaux plus ou moins mauvais parce qu'on les a aimés pour diverses raisons

Tiens, en ce qui me concerne, _Chi Mai_ cristallise tout un tas de souvenirs, mais ce n'est pas le genre de musique que j'écoute habituellement. D'où la honte avouée. Mais la honte est un sentiment qui varie beaucoup d'un individu à un autre, ce qu'attestent les nombreuses réponses du style : "mais enfin, tel morceau, ce n'est pas du tout une honte de l'écouter". C'est là tout l'intérêt de ce sujet : dessiner une géographie complexe et riche de la honte musicale


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je sors La chanson de Noël, le grand classique de chez grand classique:
> _Tino Rossi_
> On y avait droit tous les ans quand on fêtait Noël chez les grand-parents. Nostalgie.



Dans le registre des chansons de Noël, il y a aussi celle-ci qui n'a jamais aussi bien porté son titre :

[YOUTUBE]6B11tr6jJFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead head (14 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est précisément le sujet du fil : assumer des morceaux plus ou moins mauvais parce qu'on les a aimés pour diverses raisons
> 
> Tiens, en ce qui me concerne, _Chi Mai_ cristallise tout un tas de souvenirs, mais ce n'est pas le genre de musique que j'écoute habituellement. D'où la honte avouée. Mais la honte est un sentiment qui varie beaucoup d'un individu à un autre, ce qu'attestent les nombreuses réponses du style : "mais enfin, tel morceau, ce n'est pas du tout une honte de l'écouter". C'est là tout l'intérêt de ce sujet : dessiner une géographie complexe et riche de la honte musicale



J'ai honte pour toi !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans le registre des chansons de Noël, il y a aussi celle-ci qui n'a jamais aussi bien porté son titre :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6B11tr6jJFk[/YOUTUBE]



Je me demande si Verlaine pensait à ça lorsqu'il parlait du "vent mauvais" ? :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Décembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> J'ai honte pour toi !  :rateau:



Tiens, justement

Talk Talk. _Such a shame_

[youtube]4IZyFHG9ZJI[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> J'ai honte pour toi !  :rateau:





CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, justement
> 
> Talk Talk. _Such a shame_
> 
> vidéo



Précisément, puisqu'on en parle, celui là, j'ai (un peu) honte, mais moi, "the son of the Rock who get the blues", j'ai adoré ça quand c'est sorti, et j'adore toujours ! :rose: :love:

[YOUTUBE]N2oc3QbejLQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grug (14 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]TiatkM-PSGs[/youtube]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Décembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Toute honte bue, The Pogues: un des meilleurs souvenirs de concert!



Tu m'étonnes, Pepone!
Avoir contribué à réduire le théatre du moulin à Marseille à un tas de petit bois... Aucune honte :style:


----------



## fredintosh (14 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Précisément, puisqu'on en parle, celui là, j'ai (un peu) honte, mais moi, "the son of the Rock who get the blues", j'ai adoré ça quand c'est sorti, et j'adore toujours ! :rose: :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]N2oc3QbejLQ[/YOUTUBE]​



Tant qu'à faire dans la honte... la version française de derrière les fagots  :

[YOUTUBE]VeNm7Co7MfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tant qu'à faire dans la honte... la version française de derrière les fagots  :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VeNm7Co7MfA[/YOUTUBE]



:love: :love: :love:

Marrant, je me souvenais de celle ci, mais je croyais que c'étaient Sim et Topaloff qui l'avaient commise, me souvenais pas du tout que c'était Super Henri ! :rateau:

Bon Sim et Topaloff aussi ont donnés dans les versions françaises de succès disco 

[youtube]OslFNcMwYYY[/youtube]​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2008)

Bordel de m****.   Sortez moi ça de la tête!

[YOUTUBE]y-LhyAVzDBI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, justement
> 
> Talk Talk. _Such a shame_
> 
> [youtube]4IZyFHG9ZJI[/youtube]



N'empêche que j'ai découvert cette année l'album de Mark Hollis, bassiste (si je ne me trompe) de Talk Talk et c'est très bon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2008)

Dans la catégorie des adaptations françaises improbables de chansons étrangères, il y a aussi la version de Régine de "I will survive".

[DM]x4vbna[/DM]

La différence avec celles postées précédemment est qu'elle n'a pas en principe été faite pour déconner. J'ai bien dit "en principe".


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bordel de m****.   Sortez moi ça de la tête!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y-LhyAVzDBI[/YOUTUBE]​



Outch !  Ça, ça doit faire mal :affraid: Va falloir te trépaner, là ! :hosto:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Outch !  Ça, ça doit faire mal :affraid: Va falloir te trépaner, là ! :hosto:





Clair, c'est pas de la grande musique, mais certaines ont fait largement pire   (une minute pour Britney... )


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]eiZvkQuulAU[/youtube]

Comment il a fait Adriano pour transformer un vieux standard en un truc semi disco ?

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Toujours pas honte de ce que j'écoute... 
Tout va pour le mieux.
:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonne continuation à moi.
:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Je vous plaindrais bien si j'avais le temps...
Mais je suis pas mal occupé en ce moment...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toujours pas honte d'écouter ce que j'écoute...
> Tout va pour le mieux.
> Bonne continuation à moi.
> :style:



T'es vraiment pas un marrant toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> T'es vraiment pas un marrant toi



Non... Les gens marrants postent ici des bouses à propos desquelles ils font semblant d'avoir honte en espérant que tout le monde trouvera ça fun malgré tout et qu'ils ramasseront un max de boules vertes pour leur inénarrable sens de la dérision à rebours... C'est petit. :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Les gens marrants postent ici des bouses à propos desquelles ils font semblant d'avoir honte en espérant que tout le monde trouvera ça fun malgré tout et qu'ils ramasseront un max de boules vertes pour leur inénarrable sens de la dérision à rebours... C'est petit. :sleep:










Nan moi sincèrement, même si c'est plus le cas aujourd'hui, y a des trucs je me cachais pour les écouter, je m'en vantais pas quoi  Et oui je trouve ça meugnon


----------



## Dead head (18 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Les gens marrants postent ici des bouses à propos desquelles ils font semblant d'avoir honte en espérant que tout le monde trouvera ça fun malgré tout et qu'ils ramasseront un max de boules vertes pour leur inénarrable sens de la dérision à rebours... *C'est petit.* :sleep:



Parce que c'est grand, ce que tu écris ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Parce que c'est grand, ce que tu écris ?



On s'en cague... :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Décembre 2008)

Vous voulez encore un petit Celentano ?

[youtube]HN4NxKa9wTY[/youtube]

C'est ça ? 

Suffisait de le demander


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Vous voulez encore un petit Celentano ?



Ben... C'est à dire que si on n'en voulait pas, tu nous le carrerais quand même...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Parce que c'est grand, ce que tu écris ?



Non, à, il a écrit petit, mais des fois, *c'est grand comme ça, QUAND C'EST PAS COMME ÇA !*


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, à, il a écrit petit, mais des fois, *c'est grand comme ça !*



Il a copié mon style


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Il a copié mon style



Petite bite, va... :style:


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Petite bite, va... :style:



:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7fxN3g5sLw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q7fxN3g5sLw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Honteux, les costumes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Même les clips sont honteux:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TxdoLFXgb6U&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TxdoLFXgb6U&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Et un autre morceau en bonus:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6d4Eb52vfio&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6d4Eb52vfio&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Mais à fond dans la bagnole ou en soirée, c'est très appréciable .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Décembre 2008)

Pas vraiment une honte, mais plutôt un plaisir coupable :
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1WzjNIMt8U&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F1WzjNIMt8U&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krystof (22 Décembre 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Même les clips sont honteux



Si tu continues à balancer comme ça, je me désabonne de ce fil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Si tu continues à balancer comme ça, je me désabonne de ce fil



Allons, allons... Sois gentil avec Petit vié...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Là, tu me prends par les sentiments, tu joues sur la fibre sensible, sur la honte de ma vie. Ce n'est pas de jeu
> 
> Et hop, une merveille de honte de qualité
> 
> ...



Raahh !

Je n'aurai jamais honte d'aimer Christophe. Il suffit d'écouter ces deux chansons, d'ouvrir grand les oreilles pour se rendre compte que ce type est un géant. D'un presque rien il fait un chef d'oeuvre. :love::love::love:

"Les Marionnettes" est une de mes dix chansons françaises préférées. Nah ! Même pas honte, jamais.


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]Tqgwnv0HCk8[/youtube]

Los Bravos. _Black is black_

Ben oui, non


----------



## Macadamia (28 Décembre 2008)

comme marie,pas une honte mais un péché mignon......[YOUTUBE]qEx7pkmFc6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> [youtube]Tqgwnv0HCk8[/youtube]
> 
> Los Bravos. _Black is black_
> 
> Ben oui, non



Ça, j'aime, et j'ai pas honte, ça fait plus de 40 ans que je l'écoute régulièrement, rien à faire, aucune honte, rien à voir avec la version franchouillardisée de jauni à l'idée, ça, c'était de la "pop music" ! :love: :love: :love:

EDIT : Au fait, merci à toi, je ne les avais jamais vu, par contre, en dehors de la photo sur la pochette du 45T


----------



## Dead head (28 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, j'aime, et j'ai pas honte, ça fait plus de 40 ans que je l'écoute régulièrement, rien à faire, aucune honte, rien à voir avec la version franchouillardisée de jauni à l'idée, ça, c'était de la "pop music" ! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> EDIT : Au fait, merci à toi, je ne les avais jamais vu, par contre, en dehors de la photo sur la pochette du 45T



Ah que ! CouleurSud n'arrête pas de poster des trucs dont j'ai pas honte moi non plus. Même pas honte à sa place  .


----------



## Ralfix (28 Décembre 2008)

doublon


----------



## Ralfix (28 Décembre 2008)

Mon Dieu, j'aime ça!


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=zRrapbjfdNc

Je sais que c'est kitsh, niais, simplet... Mais pas d'ironie, pas de 2nd degré, c'est juste un bonbon trop sucré.

(Et comment on met une video, c'est pas dans la FAQ?)


----------



## Dead head (29 Décembre 2008)

Tu copies ce qui suit le signe = dans l'url de la vidéo sur YouTube, puis, dans la rédaction d'un message sur le forum, tu cliques sur  

 , au-dessus du champ de texte, et tu insères ce que tu as copié .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2008)

Raph][e;4948777 a dit:
			
		

> (Et comment on met une video, c'est pas dans la FAQ?)


Voir là.


----------



## Ralfix (29 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Voir là.


Ca y était... encore plus la honte que la Compagnie Créole :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Janvier 2009)

J'avais oublié celui-là

Qu'il soit béni pour l'éternité

Pour avoir contribué à l'improbable perpétuation des Baby-Boomers 

[youtube]0u_OnVhh82E&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'avais oublié celui-là
> 
> Qu'il soit béni pour l'éternité
> 
> ...



C'est dingue, je la connais quasiment depuis sa sortie, celle là, et je n'apprends qu'aujourd'hui qui la chantait, et pourtant, mes enfants lui doivent tout :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2009)

J'ai pas vraiment honte du truc. C'est le clip qui me fait rire 

[YOUTUBE]PkQuWEOGm5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai pas vraiment honte du truc. C'est le clip qui me fait rire
> 
> [J'ENTUBE]*MOUAHAHAHA!*[/J'ENTUBE]



C'est à dire qu'il y a comme une parfaite adéquation entre les deux...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2009)

La honte
Totale
J'écoutais ça en loucedé
Pendant que les Yardbirds et les Seeds étaient en train de retisser
Le vieux tapis du rock

[youtube]j91x2muKM_k[/youtube]

Comme j'avais tort 

(d'avoir honte)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2009)

J'aime bien les 30 premières secondes, quand il parle à poil dans le noir avec une plume de corbeau dans l'ionf'...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime bien les 30 premières secondes, quand il parle à poil dans le noir avec une plume de corbeau dans l'ionf'...



Oui, mais il fallait bien qu'il se concentre un peu, vu tout ce qu'il avait à dire après 

(en plus, il y a un fâcheux qui fait "Yeah", ce qui a un peu prolongé ce moment intense)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H12wNmn87KM


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H12wNmn87KM



C'est vrai que Patrick Hernandez, on peut en avoir honte
Mais ce n'est pas de la grande et belle honte
Parce que (entre nous), c'était tellement une grosse daube...

(encore que, j'ai un ami qui a gardé précieusement un autographe de cet excellent chanteur, dans un coffre,  sis dans une banque luxembourgeoise)

Mais Beef, hein, quand même

[youtube]BKLaPLizEyk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyv70KiAc7g&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyv70KiAc7g&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Du plus lourd... Les belges connaissent quand ils ont plus de 30 ans.


C'est pas que j'aime, c'est juste pour placer la barre très haut ! 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIKla6Dc29o&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIKla6Dc29o&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


J'ai pire en stock...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai pire en stock...



Ben... En même temps, tu te les garderais, ou tu laisserais encore vieillir quelques décennies que ça serait pas plus mal...


----------



## Philippe (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyv70KiAc7g&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyv70KiAc7g&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Du plus lourd... Les belges connaissent quand ils ont plus de 30 ans.



Je confirme ! :rateau:

En revanche, je n'avais jamais vu ce clip 
->


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que voir le clip casse un peu le mythe ! 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Lp0PObGtAs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Lp0PObGtAs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je crois que voir le clip casse un peu le mythe !


Ah mais nan. Point de légende. La vidéo n'y changera rien.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Janvier 2009)

Dualité belge à l'aube des années 90... 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZL7lrr4_As&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZL7lrr4_As&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPpUFBVSyWs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPpUFBVSyWs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]KnIJOO__jVo[/YOUTUBE]

Je pensais avoir honte en exhumant ça.
Et en fait non.
J'adore toujours autant. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je pensais avoir honte en exhumant ça.
> Et en fait non.
> J'adore toujours autant. :love:



Pareil :love:
Je me demande bien ce qu'elle a pu devenir, mémère... 


[EDITH] Oh, bordel de dieu ; j'ai trouvé!...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Janvier 2009)

Souvenir de l'adolescente romantique que je fus :

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LaOHW3Q9qjs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LaOHW3Q9qjs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

 :love:
J'ai honte d'aimer encore... mais c'est la vérité :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2009)

[DM]x39abw_les-nonnes-troppo-corinne_fun[/DM]


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2009)

[DM]xta4r_itoura-moussongo-steph_fun[/DM]


:love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Février 2009)

Un classique :love:

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CcoPdIpYuhc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CcoPdIpYuhc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jefrey (4 Février 2009)

Toute ma jeunesse&#8230; Souvenir "Italo Dance" du mythique bal du camping Airotel à Lacanau-Océan&#8230;
J'adore&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-fCMtuOqUII&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-fCMtuOqUII&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## twk (4 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Un classique :love:



Jamais vu, très bon !


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

Ce soir chez Boris c'est............. Soirée Disco :modo::king::love:

Je déconne :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

Mais...
Mais...
Tu es super drôle!


:rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

On ne se moque pas  Ca a réellement été une chanson  Et j'avais même l'album :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

Allez, je ne resiste pas à vous faire partager ce grand moment de....... solitude :rateau: :

[dm]<div><object width="480" height="378"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k5j7rVOBfZ2rpedyrF&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/k5j7rVOBfZ2rpedyrF&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="378" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1x8sz_boris-soiree-disco_music">Boris - Soirée Disco</a></b><br /><i>envoyé par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Hakunamatata67">Hakunamatata67</a></i></div>[/dm]

Et les paroles pour les amoureux de la langue française :



> Ce soir, Boris est chez lui!
> 
> Il a éteint toutes les lumières.
> Il a son p'tit pantalon à pattes d'ef, rouge, pompes blanches.
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

C'est bien ce que je disais.


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je pensais avoir honte en exhumant ça.
> Et en fait non.
> J'adore toujours autant. :love:


 
Y'avait un bon nid de déjantées... 

[youtube]jM6QRjzE5gw[/youtube]​


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

[youtube]TBo0LLlKu5Q[/youtube]

J'ose à peine l'écrire : à l'époque j'étais allé chez "l'indien", aux puces, pour me faire un T-Shirt perso avec la tronche de Sid dans le dos. L'indien, je ne crois pas que ca existe encore : une toute petite boutique, dans la première allée côté porte de Clignancourt, avec des tas de transferts que l'on pouvait choisir. Au dessus du comptoir, un carton avec écrit "qui rentre en client ressort en ami". Ouaip, mais délesté d'un paquet de billets vu que l'indien avait le sens des affaires ! 

Le même jour, j'avais chopé un sac US pour 10 balles, et 5 ou 6 badges (Trust, AC/DC Siouxie and the banshees, Stiff Little Fingers...). Le lundi, au lycée, le roi n'était pas mon cousin !   ​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Février 2009)

Depuis quand les pistols c'est la honte ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

Depuis que tu trouves ça bon, dugland !!!


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Depuis quand les pistols c'est la honte ?



Bah tu sais, mon p'tit Tintin, les Sex Pistols, pour moi c'est de l'histoire. Un peu comme Bonifaci de Castellana, ou autres troubadours...
Je trouve que ca a même pris un sacré coup.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah tu sais, mon p'tit Tintin, les Sex Pistols, pour moi c'est de l'histoire. Un peu comme Bonifaci de Castellana, ou autres troubadours...
> Je trouve que ca a même pris un sacré coup.



En fait c'est à dire, qu'à l'époque s'ils avaient su accorder leurs instruments, ça aurait certainement mieux vieilli...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En fait c'est à dire, qu'à l'époque s'ils avaient su accorder leurs instruments, ça aurait certainement mieux vieilli...



Déjà, s'ils n'avaient pas pris leurs instruments à cordes pour des percussions


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Février 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6iwlS1AfIA 

Et oui, je sais comment intégrer une vidéo youtube.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6iwlS1AfIA
> 
> Et oui, je sais comment intégrer une vidéo youtube.


Ben non, apparemment tu sais pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben non, apparemment tu sais pas.


L'intégration est désactivé pour cette vidéo.


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)




----------



## CouleurSud (10 Février 2009)

Merde, Dave Dee ne répondra plus au téléphone 

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich

"Legend of Xanadu"

[youtube]xuJ4GIXB5Uc[/youtube]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'intégration est désactivé pour cette vidéo.


Ok, j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

je sais pas si cela a sa place ici, mais je tente:

[youtube]pWry1IMMJcA[/youtube]

Je ne sais pas comment décrire.. mais j'adore et c'est la honte... lol


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ok, j'ai rien dit.



Rôôh le râteau dans ta face! :rateau:   




Tu devrais te contenter de "vire la plist"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rôôh le râteau dans ta face! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu peux le dire. J'avoue être une tanche aussi bien en ce qui concerne Youtube, que Britney Spears. 

La zone, n'est-ce pas? 

:style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ok, j'ai rien dit.


Remarque : tu as une excuse. Moi aussi, sur le moment j'ai crû que Pascal_TTH était une brêle pour intégrer des vidéos Youtube dans ses messages. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pxu6iQ28arw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pxu6iQ28arw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

[youtube]7oTlDKQbF6I[/youtube]

:love::rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2009)

Quand j'étais petite, à l'époque où elle avait gagné l'EuroVision, j'aimais bien Sandra Kim :rose: :rose: ça a très mal vieilli par contre... :affraid:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GwAA-ZKa9f0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GwAA-ZKa9f0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2009)

[youtube]0Jy4tMySp5o&NR=1[/youtube]

Admirez l'air motivé du chanteur et le scénario plein de suspens


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> opus
> 
> Admirez l'air motivé du chanteur et le scénario plein de suspens



Moi j'aime les paroles&#8230; :love::mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VhtIydTmOVU[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## shovon (22 Février 2009)

C'est la honte, je sais. Mais je n'y peux rien. C'est plus fort que moi. Je suis né comme ça. C'est dans ma nature, dans mes gènes. C'est mon destin, mon karma


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2009)

shovon a dit:


> C'est la honte, je sais. Mais je n'y peux rien. C'est plus fort que moi. Je suis né comme ça. C'est dans ma nature, dans mes gènes. C'est mon destin, mon karma



Comme c'est bien dit !


----------



## Dead head (22 Février 2009)

shovon a dit:


> C'est la honte, je sais. Mais je n'y peux rien. C'est plus fort que moi. Je suis né comme ça. C'est dans ma nature, dans mes gènes. C'est mon destin, mon karma



Avoir honte de rien, faut l'faire ! Car, en fait, tu ne parles de rien, dans ton post  .



CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme c'est bien dit !



Là, je m'incline devant l'intelligence de CouleurSud, qui parvient à comprendre même ce qui n'est pas dit tout en étant bien dit. 

Bienvenue à la honte et à la clairvoyance. Je ne possède ni l'une ni l'autre.


----------



## zirko (22 Février 2009)

Ca me rappelle ma jeunesse : 

[YOUTUBE]S32MlO59rOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (22 Février 2009)

Et c'est un live en plus 

[YOUTUBE]Bpbuqh12oj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead head (26 Février 2009)

Le message précédent ne serait-il pas du spam ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2009)

c'est toujours mon bot du bengladesh.

J'le ban, a vous de jouer les modos du bar pour ces petits cacas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y24EKmzgYGU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y24EKmzgYGU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fs_9dT1LCKY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fs_9dT1LCKY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

 :rose: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2009)

Blob


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> hurlements suraigus
> 
> :rose: :rateau:







Y'a des limites, tout d'même


----------



## twk (27 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]TkIytHD5v9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Moi aussi j'aime bien Toxic :rose:.


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Février 2009)

moah z'ossi  ptèt parce que c'est un des airs les moins noeud-noeuds et les plus entraînants que la miss nous ait fait  :rose: (par contre je vais pas parler de Womanizer parce que là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## numsix (28 Février 2009)

J'adore, ....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdPA2sEfBdo[/youtube]


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

numsix a dit:


> J'adore, ....
> 
> [youtube]pdPA2sEfBdo[/youtube]



Mieux ?


----------



## numsix (1 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Mieux ?



Baucoup ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

En parlant de Britney

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mCU9KUVncYI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mCU9KUVncYI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:rose::rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2009)

twk a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]TkIytHD5v9c[/YOUTUBE]



Ah oui, mais là, oui. :love:


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

je ne devrai pas mettre *Cette chanson* dans les chansons honteuse mais depuis qu'Heather Nova fait *n'importe quoi*, je la qualifierai bien d'honteuse, ...

À écouter pourtant *Throwing fire at the su*n, ou alors tout son premier album délicieux, ....

Il y a des gens qui ne devraient jamais avoir de succès, ...


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

[DM]x1jdr9[/DM]


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Ce fut un gros tube tout de même cette chanson 

PS : blob


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

Je sais, je devrais pas :rose:


[DM]x8eviz_helmut-fritz-ca-menerve_music[/DM]


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais, je devrais pas :rose:



Ah ouais, quand même !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

Oui.
J'ai vu ça ce matin.
Ca m'a fait marrer.
Depuis je l'ai en tête :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Depuis je l'ai en tête :rose:



Et ça t'énèrve ? :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui.
> J'ai vu ça ce matin.
> Ca m'a fait marrer.
> *Depuis je l'ai en tête* :rose:



Je propose une céphalotectomie. Il n'y a malheureusement rien d'autre à faire. 

Bon, la séquence avec la brillante vendeuse de chez Jean-Marie Weston est d'anthologie. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, la séquence avec la brillante vendeuse de chez Jean-Marie Weston est d'anthologie. :love:



Ah! Tu vois!


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, la séquence avec la brillante vendeuse de chez Jean-Marie Weston est d'anthologie. :love:



Ah ouaaaaaaaaaaais !!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H0bjiyvWqb4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H0bjiyvWqb4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai honte.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Mars 2009)

Particulièrement la première, intitulée _Les Chaussettes du Nain_ :

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZXBAHnru_k8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZXBAHnru_k8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai honte.


Mais non elle est bien celle-là, moi aussi je suis tombé dans le panneau au début quand j'étais jeune et insouciant.....


----------



## sevensword7 (30 Mars 2009)

Dédicace à chantefrance 90.9 fm 
Je l'écoute seulement sur les routes pleuvieuses quand je suis seul dans mon auto.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhYGazieHyw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhYGazieHyw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mars 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Dédicace à chantefrance 90.9 fm
> Je l'écoute seulement sur les routes pleuvieuses quand je suis seul dans mon auto.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhYGazieHyw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhYGazieHyw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Et tu fais bien 

Cette honte t'honore et elle rejaillira, resplendissante, sur ta descendance jusqu'à (allez, au moins) la cinquantième génération


----------



## sevensword7 (30 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et tu fais bien
> 
> Cette honte t'honore et elle rejaillira, resplendissante, sur ta descendance jusqu'à (allez, au moins) la cinquantième génération



Je suis sur que même Christophe a honte de cette chanson. 

  Elles sont jolies les mignonnettes. Elles vous diront , elles vont diront que je suis leur ami, leur ami je suis leur ami.... c'est plus fort que moi.

ps : La cinquantième génération


----------



## Baracca (1 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je sais, je devrais pas :rose:
> 
> 
> [dm]x8eviz_helmut-fritz-ca-menerve_music[/dm]



Bien sur que tu devrais pas 

J'ai celle là aussi dans la tête depuis plusieurs jours


----------



## Baracca (1 Avril 2009)

Parmi les chansons que j'aime et que c'est la honte, celle ci en fait partie :rose:

[youtube]BMMHXuBxiXw[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nan5AfY7LZc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nan5AfY7LZc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

En plus j'exècre ce chanteur.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Dédicace à chantefrance 90.9 fm
> Je l'écoute seulement sur les routes pleuvieuses quand je suis seul dans mon auto.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhYGazieHyw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZhYGazieHyw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



C'est pas honteux Christophe, Christophe c'est la classe, the top of the pop et je sais de quoi je parle.


----------



## NED (10 Avril 2009)

Houlala, je kiffe That !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tj_Nlm0871E&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tj_Nlm0871E&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philippe (15 Avril 2009)

Et moi ceci :love:


[YOUTUBE]jZZ96J_PVbk[/YOUTUBE]​







Y'a pas de honte ici ... juste un peu de tristesse


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Y'a pas de honte ici ... juste un peu de tristesse



Ben j'espère bien, même si de mon point de vue il n'était pas le plus génial des quatre, il n'y aurait pas eu de "fab four" sans lui, et l'idée sous-jacente, ici est de plus, généreuses (il n'a pas fait que chanter, d'ailleurs, il a aussi dépensé pour eux une partie non négligeable de l'argent que les Beatles lui ont rapporté).

Non, rest in peace, George, we will never have shame to like your music !


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

Vu que j'ai fais un malheur ce soir avec ça 
Que j'ai la chanson dans la tête depuis tout ce temps.
Et que je l'adore&#8230; :love:

Spéciale dédicace à benjamin qui se démène avec sa box wifi 

[dm]x4xqy[/dm]


----------



## Philippe (16 Avril 2009)

On pense à toi  


[YOUTUBE]01rTji-t3-M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est pas honteux Christophe, Christophe c'est la classe, the top of the pop et je sais de quoi je parle.


 
Je ne suis donc pas le seul  ! 

Ton conduit auditif est donc sur la meme longeur d'onde et ça fait plaisir


----------



## MonicaVitti (30 Avril 2009)

Ah j'aime ce sujet de conversation ! Quelle belle idée !

CARA LIN des 5 Gentlement ... MORTEEEEEEL !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWN3sQ4ytLo


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/maFLH5IaovU&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/maFLH5IaovU&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Je me meurs de honte.


----------



## kuep (1 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]zdMgRodxs7s[/YOUTUBE]

Du clip de qualité.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mai 2009)

Nan mais... tu aimes vraiment cette chanson?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Ben bien sûr !
T'as pas compris le sujet du fil ou quoi ?
Si il mets cette merde, c'est parce qu'il l'aime.
Lui, il a compris le but du fil au moins.

Quel tocard ce Bobby&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mai 2009)

qui etes vous madame?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2009)

Une vieille acariâtre !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]TId2NDiuu2s[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vidéo assez agitée
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:




Hum hum hum


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum hum hum



Quand on aime, on ne compte pas


----------



## maiwen (15 Mai 2009)

une chanson pour WebO 

Il était une fois - Rien Qu'un Ciel


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> une chanson pour WebO
> 
> Il était une fois - Rien Qu'un Ciel



Merci. :love: Je veux la chemise du batteur.


----------



## maiwen (15 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Merci. :love: Je veux la chemise du batteur.



pour ça faut voir avec le SAV des costumes ( tu demandes Fab'Fab' on m'a dit qu'il était bien ...) 



tu vois c'est les mêmes qui chant*aient* "j'ai encore rêvé d'elle"... de la grande variété française


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Merci. :love: Je veux la chemise du batteur.



Associée à la veste du pianiste, ça doit faire tomber sévère 



maiwen a dit:


> tu vois c'est les mêmes qui chantent "j'ai encore rêvé d'elle"... de la grande variété française



Qui chantaient &#8230; Depuis son décès (suicide), Joëlle Morgensen a cessé toute activité musicale, et le groupe s'est séparé 

Cela dit, avant qu'ils ne tombent dans la "grande variété française", ils faisaient de la bonne "pop française", malheureusement, ça n'a pas duré :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Associée à la veste du pianiste, ça doit faire tomber sévère
> 
> 
> 
> Qui chantaient  Depuis son décès (suicide)...



Oedème pulmonaire.
Peut-être du à une overdose, mais aucune confirmation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oedème pulmonaire.
> Peut-être du à une overdose, mais aucune confirmation.



Ça, c'est ce qu'en dit Wikipedia aujourd'hui, mais à l'époque, on disait autre chose : suite à sa rupture avec Serge Koolen, qu'elle n'aurait pas supporté, elle se serait suicidée par injection massive d'héroïne &#8230; Mais bon, je n'étais pas là pour vérifier non plus, hein !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2009)

C'est la honte ?

En tout cas, d'années en années, c'est de plus en plus historique. 

[YOUTUBE]jH84tFRUkT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Mai 2009)

Je sais... Mais pour la muscu ça aide 

[YOUTUBE]hO3bY5cS1Co[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prosouth (18 Mai 2009)

Pardonnez-moi :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bAN7Ts0xBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2009)

Prosouth a dit:


> Pardonnez-moi :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-bAN7Ts0xBo[/YOUTUBE]


Comme cela, c'est mieux.

Enfin... mieux...


----------



## Prosouth (18 Mai 2009)

Parfait merci, j'avais pas vu que j'avais fait une erreur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5RkSwHPHCw&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5RkSwHPHCw&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]TId2NDiuu2s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> :love::love::love:



:love:


----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

:rose::rose::rose:

[YOUTUBE]trOij8SPIAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philippe (1 Juillet 2009)

Tiens celle-ci, réentendue ce matin à la radio, je crois que personne ne l'a encore postée :



[YOUTUBE]Nt_kDnKwojQ[/YOUTUBE]​






Souvenirs souvenirs :rose: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Tiens celle-ci, réentendue ce matin à la radio, je crois que personne ne l'a encore postée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai les 3 albums.
Ce titre n'est absolument pas représentatif du délire psychédélique des albums. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai les 3 albums.
> Ce titre n'est absolument pas représentatif du délire psychédélique des albums. :love:



Tu me prêtes le troisième ? je n'ai que les deux premiers, et un single du troisième ! :love:

Question pour les moins de 25 ans (sans aide Wikipedia ou Google) : qui peut me donner le nom du chanteur du groupe ? 



Philippe a dit:


> Tiens celle-ci, réentendue ce matin à la radio, je crois que personne ne l'a encore postée :
> 
> vide et haut
> 
> Souvenirs souvenirs :rose: :love:



Eh ! c'est pas "les chansons qu'on aime" tout court, ici, pour les mettre, faut aussi avoir honte de les aimer, et si celle ci n'était certes pas la meilleur de l'album, elle n'en restait pas moins une réussite honorable (les succès commerciaux ne sont pas nécessairement des daubes) !


----------



## Philippe (1 Juillet 2009)

Ok mais après la précision donnée par Fab'Fab :



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce titre n'est absolument pas représentatif du délire psychédélique des albums. :love:



... c'est vraiment la honte


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Philippe a dit:


> Ok mais après la précision donnée par Fab'Fab :
> 
> 
> 
> ... c'est vraiment la honte



J'assume.
Tout ce que j'écoute.
C'est pas le cas de tout le monde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'assume.
> Tout ce que j'écoute.
> C'est pas le cas de tout le monde.




Sauf moi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'assume.
> Tout ce que j'écoute.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sauf moi!



Ça, c'est pas vrai ! Je suis certain que lorsqu'il t'écoute, il assume aussi ! :rateau:


----------



## Ralfix (6 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Question pour les moins de 25 ans (sans aide Wikipedia ou Google) : qui peut me donner le nom du chanteur du groupe ?



LEs moins de 25 ans ne connaissent pas Goldman... les veinards.


----------



## Baracca (6 Juillet 2009)

J'ai plus de 25 ans et pourtant je ne savais même pas qu'il avait fait parti d'un groupe, meme le nom du groupe j'en avais jamais entendu parler 

En voici une autre que c'est la honte et pourtant....

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBvkJqL2fQU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBvkJqL2fQU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ps:La qualité n'est pas terrible sur Youtube, le lien dailymotion de meilleurs qualité, mais il ne s'affiche pas en direct : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7tse_rednex-cotton-eye-joe_music


----------



## numsix (8 Juillet 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> En voici une autre que c'est la honte et pourtant....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBvkJqL2fQU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PBvkJqL2fQU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [/URL]



Je me rappelle à quel point c'était inssuportable cette chanson, ....

Allez, à moi..... J'adorais cette chanson, le clip aussi d'ailleurs, ...

[YOUTUBE]vYT2aWavXlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legascon (14 Juillet 2009)

Pit et Rik, La cicrane et la froumi

Ca me rappelle mon enfance.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NYvBGbpJErE&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NYvBGbpJErE&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (14 Juillet 2009)

Slade jécoutais ça à la fin des années 70 
Les fringues les fringues !!!!!
[YOUTUBE]VLsw668PVyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

J'ai toujours le 45 tours 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XsqhSnUZ6rM&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XsqhSnUZ6rM&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
C'était la fin du vinyle et le début de la domination du CD.


----------



## Baracca (15 Juillet 2009)

legascon a dit:


> Pit et Rik, La cicrane et la froumi



Je vois régulièrement l'un des deux (le plus enveloppé des deux) en spectacle, sur la commune de Montpellier.
Si y en a dans le coin que ça intéresse, n'hésitez surtout pas aller le voir (avec sa troupe), ce sont des petites merveilles, et leur lien en prime: La cicrane


----------



## legascon (15 Juillet 2009)

J'ai aussi honte d'avoir la chanson des Fraggles dans mon iPod. Je la mets quand je ne supporte plus le RER.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x57v1r_fraggle-rock-generique_fun


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

Quelques quintaux de finesse dans ce monde de brutes:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dcjec7WZ41s&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dcjec7WZ41s&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Baracca (15 Juillet 2009)

legascon a dit:


> J'ai aussi honte d'avoir la chanson des Fraggles dans mon iPod. Je la mets quand je ne supporte plus le RER.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x57v1r_fraggle-rock-generique_fun




Je croyais être touché, mais je crois que tu n'es pas mal non plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)

:love::love::love::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love::rose::rose::rose:



Ah tiens je l'avais dans la tête ce matin


----------



## TiteLine (14 Août 2009)

J'écoute régulièrement ça (volume 2) dans mon iPod. J'aime bien et j'ai un peu honte.


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :love::love::love::rose::rose::rose:



Mon Dieu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> J'écoute régulièrement ça (volume 2) dans mon iPod. J'aime bien et j'ai un peu honte.



Pour ça tu as aussi ce site.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Mon Dieu !



Oui, je sais.
D'ailleurs saviez vous qu'un membre (très discret et peu connu des habitués) du forum est un ancien Poppys?


----------



## koeklin (14 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> D'ailleurs saviez vous qu'un membre (très discret et peu connu des habitués) du forum est un ancien Poppys?


Oui, grâce à toi sur ce même fil d'ailleurs...
Ps : Ah! "fabfab et sa chemise"! ....


----------



## TiteLine (14 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour ça tu as aussi ce site.



Peut être le premier site testé lors de la réception du MBP :rose:


----------



## fedo (12 Septembre 2009)

:affraid:
je viens de tomber là-dessus c'est terrifiant
[YOUTUBE]MNOjzVtbxAo[/YOUTUBE]
cultissime même Michel drucker s'ennuie au 1er plan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> même Michel drucker s'ennuie au 1er plan



Il y de quoi tellement c'est chiant. Tiens, j'ai failli m'endormir sur mon clavier (pourtant je viens de me lever).


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-zHVW7Zy_vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## momo-fr (28 Septembre 2009)

Arf

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9CmZXSSYmc&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9CmZXSSYmc&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
  ​


----------



## Bombigolo (28 Septembre 2009)

J'ai ecouté ( à la radio ) du Vincent Delerme sur l'autoroute , et me suis tapé un bon roupillon :mouais:

Ce n'est qu'à l'hosto que l'on m'a montré le logo sur la pochette 







Ben la , tout de suite , j'ai honte :rose:


----------



## momo-fr (29 Septembre 2009)

Delerm ?  Faut pas se gêner&#8230; rrrzzzzzrrrrzzzzzz

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ztgGDs8fcpc&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ztgGDs8fcpc&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]3AwtOssxKOk[/YOUTUBE]:love::love::love:


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

...j'écoutais avec mon papa...:love:

[YOUTUBE]AQysX5mE3I4&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2009)

Là, faut avouer : c'est du lourd !   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là, faut avouer : c'est du lourd !   :love:



Le "_petit gâteau au chocolat_" c'est toujours du lourd :love:


----------



## Lila (6 Octobre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là, faut avouer : c'est du lourd !   :love:




..oui bon hein ...:hein:...j'ai précisé que c'est uniquement parce que c'est un souvenir d'enfance ....depuis j'ai grandi ..... 


...mon premier amour (premier 45 tours à moi tout seul que j'ai eu) c'est quand même ça....:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3wHEc-YMvo&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3wHEc-YMvo&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Qu'est ce qu'on a pu siffler comme rouge en écoutant joe.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Octobre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> J'écoute régulièrement ça (volume 2) dans mon iPod. J'aime bien et j'ai un peu honte.



Même Bioman ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------


pithiviers a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3wHEc-YMvo&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d3wHEc-YMvo&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on a pu siffler comme rouge en écoutant joe.


Ben maintenant ça serait plutôt sniffer sur la colline  
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ianHolbDWiA&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ianHolbDWiA&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon  pour l'avertissement sur les  disques de Delerm. Ca devrait être obligatoire !!!


----------



## rabisse (12 Octobre 2009)

J'ai chantonné cet air toute la journée...sans trop savoir.
Et puis avec le répétitif "_La lala lala lala la, we are monster men_" j'ai finalement retrouvé ceci...

[YOUTUBE]xmRI-OC15rE[/YOUTUBE]

Ho!...c'est quand même du *Iggy*.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2009)

rabisse a dit:


> J'ai chantonné cet air toute la journée...sans trop savoir.
> Et puis avec le répétitif "_La lala lala lala la, we are monster men_" j'ai finalement retrouvé ceci...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ears's nightmare[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Tu dis ça pour que Jipé te file un coup de boule, c'est ça, hein ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## TiteLine (14 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Même Bioman ???





Euh non, là j'avoue que je zappe (en fait je zappe les 3/4 du CD  ) mais il reste encore assez de titres honteux à écouter.


----------



## Lalla (22 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]rMhO0Kfl5Ck&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2009)

la j'ai du super lourd 

[YOUTUBE]YuO6yeOy7Ps[/YOUTUBE]

ou bien

[YOUTUBE]JTXBGIGU9_o[/YOUTUBE]

et un grand classique que l'on a tous chanter 

[YOUTUBE]ZdEcyk5G80s[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la j'ai du super lourd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais et tu aimes 

(connaissais pas ce tichke ou alors je ne m'en souviens plus  )


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2009)

je suis toujours a la recherche de truc pourri pour mes voisins :love:


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2009)

Quand on a pas de goûts, on fait chier le voisin.


----------



## rabisse (5 Novembre 2009)

*Prefab Sprout* - _The King of Rock n' Roll_

[YOUTUBE]_4czVmZQUbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylow (5 Novembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbYtqAWDF2U


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_cFM71EMJEU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_cFM71EMJEU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
:love::love:

Le plus frappant, c'est quand on voit à quoi ressemble un chanteuse Disney aujourd'hui:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YBvpFlXButI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YBvpFlXButI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
C'est pas bien glorieux. :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]r9YyaknVx_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bombigolo (26 Novembre 2009)

Aaaaaaarrrgghhhh 

Je les croyait tous en maison de retraite &#8230; et ils sortent un nouvel album !
La , ça file un sacré coup de vieux  .

Heureusement , les fringues et le maquillage n'ont pas pris une ride :love:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1pl7PPKtq0

( Heuuuu , je n'arrive pas à afficher la video )

[YOUTUBE]I1pl7PPKtq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2009)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Aaaaaaarrrgghhhh
> 
> Je les croyait tous en maison de retraite &#8230; et ils sortent un nouvel album !
> La , ça file un sacré coup de vieux  .
> ...


Comme ça peut-être?


----------



## Bombigolo (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Ouais, la honte, la honte...
Et la honte du mec qui veut absolument être artiste et que se retrouve à chanter n'importe quoi, même le pire, des fois que ça ferait un tube et lance sa carrière, on va quand même pas laisser passer la chance, hein ?
Vous en faites quoi ?


----------



## legascon (28 Décembre 2009)

Le "grand corbeau noir" de Ringo. Mais plus pour le fait qu'il a lancé le Air Guitar en France que pour la qualité de l'adaptation du tube des Buggles.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAxJSn32UHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legascon (28 Décembre 2009)

Ah ben j'avais pas vu que j'avais mal inséré la vidéo de Ringo. Je répare donc cette erreur impardonnable.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAxJSn32UHk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FAxJSn32UHk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NED (4 Janvier 2010)

Ouais bin... chacun son boulet hein.
Ca m'avait bien schotché quand c'est sorti, cette grosse basse bien lourde avec la voix de Chris Willis 

[YOUTUBE]SHTT__uvD2E&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legascon (5 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/840B27zYfOk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/840B27zYfOk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:rose::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2010)

legascon a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/840B27zYfOk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/840B27zYfOk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :rose::love:




Pareil. C'est tellement kitsch que ça en devient génial :love:


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2010)

Ho le coup de bourdon, ça me fout la neuneue.... :sick::sleep:


----------



## Baracca (8 Janvier 2010)

Pas trouver sur Youtube, donc voici un autre lien.
Lien Video 

C'est kitch, rien d'exceptionnel, mais j'aime bien ce générique :rose:


----------



## rabisse (8 Janvier 2010)

Pour rester dans les génériques de série télé.
13 Septembre 1999...

[YOUTUBE]TUEfLI401DA[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai adoré, adoré... tellement que j'en ai même pas honte.


----------



## sc3fab (8 Janvier 2010)

j'ai honte, les paroles sont à chier, c'est affligeant



[YOUTUBE]ip5m8xUdbE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Baracca (8 Janvier 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Pour rester dans les génériques de série télé.
> 13 Septembre 1999...
> 
> COSMOS 1999
> ...




C'est trop bon :love: ... j'ai honte aussi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NEUoKxAybdw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NEUoKxAybdw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Je vous mets au défi de trouver mieux (ou pire suivant comment on se positionne sur le sujet)


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NEUoKxAybdw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NEUoKxAybdw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> Je vous mets au défi de trouver mieux (ou pire suivant comment on se positionne sur le sujet)



Sérieusement, tu aimes bien ça ou tu as juste mal lu le titre du sujet ?


----------



## rabisse (25 Janvier 2010)

Et voilà!

[YOUTUBE]0cU311ZsgTg[/YOUTUBE]

 Chantonne connement cet air indifféremment du lieu ou de la saison.
je ne parvenais pas à me souvenir du nom du chanteur!
Et pourtant *Pierre Grocolas*, ça ne s'oublie pas!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9FL73sIS_dY[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui, HOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNTE avoir tu dois


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, HOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNTE avoir tu dois



Non seulement j'ai honte, mais en plus je pourris la journée de tous ceux qui auront écouté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pop Corn
> 
> :love::love::love::rose::rose::rose:



J'ignorais qu'il y avait aussi des paroles.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Paske tu crois que je vais cliquer sur ton lien Fab ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Si tu cliques pas, je le fous à donf à la cave de la terrasse vendredi


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

T'as pas du montage 3D à faire ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Si
Je commence vendredi jusqu'à début mars.


----------



## sc3fab (28 Janvier 2010)

Ouai ok j'étais gamin   , mais elle est encré  

[youtube]m4-89PqmsOU[/youtube]​


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> Ouai ok j'étais gamin   , mais elle est encré
> 
> ​


Ancrée...
Pas encrée...


----------



## fedo (28 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FL5zrYoRRdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FAGygIwNqQ0[/YOUTUBE]

*Enigma - Sadeness - Part I
*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Là c'est surtout le clip que j'aime bien.
Et Kirsten Dunst en héroïne manga, ça ne gâche rien :love:

Le vidéo a été supprimé de youtube, dailymotion et de bien d'autres sites de partages de vidéos. Faudrait que le réalisateur du clip explique la finalité de faire un vidéo comme ça et de vouloir que personne ne la voie. Même sur son site à lui, la vidéo n'est pas présente.


----------



## NED (22 Mai 2010)

Bha oui j'étais dingue de Valerie Dore et alors..... 
Bon je vous mets le 45tours que j'ai rayé mille fois tellement je l'ai écouté à l'époque LoL.

_On remarquera la coupe et le look du batteur et du mec au clavier, c'est juste un régal...
_



[YOUTUBE]iYHvqSa8EME&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2010)

NED a dit:


> Bha oui j'étais dingue de Valerie Dore et alors..... [/COLOR="couleurdemerde"]




Ben ; t'es vraiment qu'une grosse burne...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> Pour rester dans les génériques de série télé.
> 13 Septembre 1999...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TUEfLI401DA[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Par les mêmes, mais un peu avant... et moins connu, mais tout y est déjà : un mélange de Cosmos 1999 et de Thunderbirds . Et j'ai même pas honte : 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rB1k02yh43A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rB1k02yh43A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2010)

NED a dit:


> Bha oui j'étais dingue de Valerie Dore et alors.....
> Bon je vous mets le 45tours que j'ai rayé mille fois tellement je l'ai écouté à l'époque LoL.
> 
> _On remarquera la coupe et le look du batteur et du mec au clavier, c'est juste un régal...
> _



Ah ouais, quand même.
Maintenant, tu préfères Céline Dion, c'est ça ? (ne nie pas la ressemblance est frappante !)


----------



## AuroreLDN (12 Juin 2010)

YMCA!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (8 Décembre 2010)

Mireille Matthieu (en allemand !) dans les années 1970

[YOUTUBE]lcnPPQQMGaY[/YOUTUBE]
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gp1PuDoEd_o[/YOUTUBE]



:love::love::love:











:rose:


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Décembre 2010)

Voici les deux musiques que j'écoute seulement chez moi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFPajU-d-Ek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brc1wJH5ES8&feature=fvst


----------



## jfp (29 Décembre 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8n046_anne-leonard-mon-p-tit-q-1977_music

Bonne soirée


----------



## rabisse (31 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8NjbGr2nk2c[/YOUTUBE]​
"On" ne voulait pas aller voir ce film...
"On" se souvient de ces images...
Emoi en boucle.............................................................................Fucking hot, "On" dit maintenant.


----------



## alèm (2 Janvier 2011)

Hey Mais c'est Jennifer Beals ! (pour les amateurs d'un cinéaste italien scooterisé)


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Hey Mais c'est Jennifer Beals ! (pour les amateurs d'un cinéaste italien scooterisé)


Ah ben te rev'la toi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fudCplNFY9Y[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## da capo (28 Janvier 2011)

[DM]x2ed4y_nicole-croisille-une-femme-avec-toi_music[/DM]​


----------



## Pomme-man (7 Février 2011)

Hummmm (géné)  j'aidore certains clips de cette discussion Particulièrement, Mireille Mathieu en allemand, c'est merveilleusement ringard. 
Pour anecdote moi c''est : "Besoin de riennnn, envie de toiiiiiiiii "
Peter et Sloane en 83 je crois


----------



## fedo (12 Juin 2011)

marrez vous bien parce que même elle a du l'oublier
[YOUTUBE]dQAm54s53VY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Pkfjh4z61Oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2011)

c'est pas la chanson que tu aimes, c'est le clip&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-Ymld-3ZG2s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TiteLine (14 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uJkrA6DtDgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stéphanie35 (28 Juin 2011)

J'adore cette chanson chantée pour Mickael Vendetta par sa femme Nadège R


----------



## Madalvée (28 Juin 2011)

Les compils des 80's me jouent des tours&#8230;
[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-wW9pwulxsw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

et
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCbvF55VMmY?version=3&amp;hl=fr_FR"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCbvF55VMmY?version=3&amp;hl=fr_FR" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT 47 : Bref j'ai vaienent essayé de vous faire partager "la vie est cadeau" de Corinne Hermès et "quand je t'aime" de Demis Roussos&#8230;


----------



## rabisse (5 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S7ZrR7nj5SE[/YOUTUBE]​
Emmylou Harris.
Dolly Parton.
Linda Rondstadt.

Ouarf!


----------



## Galekal (5 Juillet 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epC5MxKHGK4

Sandra (Secret Land)

Ben quoi ?


----------



## ergu (5 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epC5MxKHGK4
> 
> Sandra (Secret Land)



Ah ouais !!!
J'avais même acheté un "best of" rien que pour ce morceau !
Alors là, je vois vraiment pas où est la "honte" !!!???!!!


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Alors là, je vois vraiment pas où est la "honte" !!!???!!!



T'inquiète, on la voit bien la honte nous...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2013)

mais pourquoi il y a un chat incrusté dans la vidéo de mister sandman ? 

tu plaisantes ergu ?


----------



## Galekal (6 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ah ouais !!!
> J'avais même acheté un "best of" rien que pour ce morceau !
> Alors là, je vois vraiment pas où est la "honte" !!!???!!!



En fait, tu as bien raison. C'est un peu "Vintage" mais loin de relever de goûts de ch... 
En plus, Sandra était loin d'être quelconque... enfin, a l'époque du clip, quoi.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Juillet 2013)

Euh ! Si, c'est la honte, Sandra, désolé. 
Et pour ce qui est de sa plastique, faut aimer aussi.

J'ai regardé un peu pour me rappeler la tête qu'elle avait, mais je crois que c'est la voix  et les mimiques qui me tapaient tellement sur les nerfs que je la trouvais non-attrayante.


----------



## Madalvée (6 Juillet 2013)

J'avais bien aimé son "Hiroshima".


----------



## ergu (6 Juillet 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> tu plaisantes ergu ?



Pas du tout - je crois que tu n'as pas idée du grand écart latéral de mes gouts musicaux.
En écrivant ça, je réécoute - bah j'aime toujours.
Et sans honte.
M'en fous, chui un ouf guedin.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Les compils des 80's me jouent des tours
> 
> 
> EDIT 47 : Bref j'ai vaienent essayé de vous faire partager "la vie est cadeau" de Corinne Hermès et "quand je t'aime" de Demis Roussos



[YOUTUBE]rxsFlu4OwzE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LCbvF55VMmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2013)

Je vais relever le niveau...

Le TOP!!!


[YOUTUBE]WaSLzCw-yos[/YOUTUBE]

çà swingue baby!!!

Tiens, je rajoute une chanson d' horreeeurrrrr (Tip top horrible)


[YOUTUBE]WRkYtP_Bijo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Je vais relever le niveau...
> 
> Le TOP!!!
> 
> ...



Alors là, je ne vois pas, rien de honteux, c'est très bon, j'adore la musique de ce film, et je n'en éprouve pas la moindre honte !



patlek a dit:


> Tiens, je rajoute une chanson d' horreeeurrrrr (Tip top horrible)
> 
> 
> [Vidéo]



Là, par contre


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2013)

çà, peut etre (On dirat ce que l' on veut, mais nicoletta avait une excellente voix, légerement gospellisante)


[YOUTUBE]od3In7JgxmA[/YOUTUBE]


Et puis bien pire

[YOUTUBE]xV6GAM1xy-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> çà, peut etre (On dirat ce que l' on veut, mais nicoletta avait une excellente voix, légerement gospellisante)
> 
> 
> [vidéo]



C'est la version originale mais celle du Golden Gate Quartet est tellement mieux (mais bon, là, la honte, c'est juste pour le choix de l'interprète) :mouais:

[youtube]HmUwL-tc0eQ[/youtube]​
Sinon, curiosité, une version en allemand ;

[youtube]VpoRCyx9hlg[/youtube]​


patlek a dit:


> Et puis bien pire
> 
> [vidéo]



Tu vois, pire, c'est grave, déjà &#8230; Ben là, c'est "encore" pire ! (© Coluche &#8230; J'ai horreur de la variété française)


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2013)

euh, patlek, tu aimes vraiment ce que tu postes ? Ou bien tu confonds le thème ' Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte...' avec 'les chansons que je trouve que c'est de la daube...' ?

Passke Nicole Croisille, quand même... :sick:


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2013)

"Mamy blue", j' aime bien le refrain= simple (que Mandryka collait partout dans ses BD)
Sinon, sur You tube, il y aune version avec Joey Starr et Nicole Croisille (Duo improbable, a priori)

La méthode:

http://www.leconcombre.com/pil-ote/3/mammy-blue-01.html

Et le titre de nicole croisille, hoff çà traine dans la tete (J' ai pas le CD, et c' est pas dans mes intentions d' achat.. )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

Sinon, il y avait çà (J' étais pas contre l' idée):

[YOUTUBE]95J5mCb6Xx4[/YOUTUBE]

Fallait juste me dire oû et a quelle heure.


----------



## Galekal (8 Juillet 2013)

"Mammy Blue", cela reste assez cultissime. Le risque de se prendre la honte là dessus est assez contenu. 

Par contre, dans un tout autre registre, et comme j'ai pu voir sur ce fil qu'il y an avait quelques uns qui appréciaient cette grande artiste, j'en rajoute une dose :

[youtube]CCXi2NnWdas[/youtube]

Vous m'en direz des nouvelles. :love:

Vous en avez assez vu a propos des 80's ?
Ok, dans ce cas, on revient vers la période contemporaine avec un truc absolument gé-nial :

[youtube]5anLPw0Efmo[/youtube]


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2013)

@ *Galekal*, tu ne sais pas poster avec les balises YouTube ?

PPF, j'ai honte, mais c'est la première chanson que j'ai apprise toupiti, marqué à vie :rose:

[YOUTUBE]LPPPZ43tpgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galekal (8 Juillet 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @ *Galekal*, tu ne sais pas poster avec les balises YouTube ?
> 
> PPF, j'ai honte, mais c'est la première chanson que j'ai apprise toupiti, marqué à vie :rose:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LPPPZ43tpgY[/YOUTUBE]



Ok, c'est règlé. 

Pour ce qui est de la contine... euh, elle date, non ?


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2013)

J' assume reconnaitre une certaine efficacité au morceau...:rose::rose::rose::rose:.


[YOUTUBE]SKdVq_vNAAI[/YOUTUBE]

Nul mais efficace.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2013)

En fait *patlek* t'as vachement souvent honte...


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En fait *patlek* t'as vachement souvent honte...



Tu dis çà, parce que tu aimes bien ce morceau aussi (Mais tu n'oses pas le dire, pire,si çà ce trouve, tu as le vinyl)


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Tu dis çà, parce que tu aimes bien ce morceau aussi (Mais tu n'oses pas le dire, pire,si çà ce trouve, tu as le vinyl)


et le costume !


----------



## Madalvée (8 Juillet 2013)

La compil'


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> J' assume reconnaitre une certaine efficacité au morceau...:rose::rose::rose::rose:.
> 
> 
> _video_
> ...



Dans le genre efficace, il y a aussi ça :

[YOUTUBE]9UaJAnnipkY[/YOUTUBE]

Tellement efficace qu'il s'est fait des c*** en or avec ce seul tube.


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

Parce que vous l'avez bien mérité après les Bee Gees et Patrik Hernandez, voici deux autres titres bien ringards qui avait fait un méchant carton au moment de leur sortie :

[youtube]Iwuy4hHO3YQ[/youtube]

[youtube]oZKVhnL1Aqs[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Parce que vous l'avez bien mérité après les Bee Gees et Patrik Hernandez, voici deux autres titres bien ringards qui avait fait un méchant carton au moment de leur sortie :
> 
> _"Video killed the radio star"_



Je ne voudrais pas paraître méchant mais la version française est vachement plus sympa. 

[YOUTUBE]FAxJSn32UHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2013)

Même question qu'à patlek : vous aimez ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Même question qu'à patlek : vous aimez ?



Perso, Hernandez, oui (désolé :rose.

Ringo, c'est l'adaptation d'une chanson anglo-saxonne la plus à chier qu'il m'ait été donné de voir jusqu'à présent.


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas paraître méchant mais la version française est vachement plus sympa.



Là, je salue la performance. 
C'est en effet presque pire que l'original : un véritable exploit.


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2013)

Dans les refrain hyper facile a "chanter" on a:

[YOUTUBE]uU5Nq76yWt0[/YOUTUBE]

Simple, efficace, mais on écouterat pas une "version longue", c' est vite répétitif...
Mais le refrain est top.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------

Bon, un autre truc top....


Nous sommes 300 millions
massés derriere la porte (!!!)

[YOUTUBE]EWsXLfoFiDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Là, je salue la performance.
> C'est en effet presque pire que l'original : un véritable exploit.



Ah non ! Ce n'est pas presque pire que l'original. C'est pire que l'original. Une bonne grosse merde !  



patlek a dit:


> Dans les refrain hyper facile a "chanter" on a:
> 
> _Daddy Cool_
> 
> ...



Perso, j'adore.

A vrai dire, j'ai grandi avec tous ces tubes des années 70. Ça dû a provoqué chez moi un certain attachement, même si ce ne sont pas forcément des chefs d'oeuvre.



patlek a dit:


> Bon, un autre truc top....
> 
> 
> Nous sommes 300 millions
> ...



300 millions de spermatozoïdes, et moi, et moi, et moi...


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2013)

Mon frere avait le disque...
Et comme il n' en avait pas beaucoup, LA Woman et 2 ou 3 autres en plus, ben, je m' en souviens.

La plus jolie des hard rockeuses (Il n' y apas une vaste concurrence, mais quand meme)

[YOUTUBE]xYoogY-UGio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (9 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]FAxJSn32UHk[/YOUTUBE]



Magnifique !!!

Comment y s'énerve sur sa guitare qu'on entend pas du tout !!!

Et c'est moi ou il a la prononciation qui colle ? (genre "les gens derrière un NNNublot")



Sinon, j'adore la version originale - et "Fade to grey" aussi.


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

Fade to Grey, mine de rien, c'était a l'époque un titre tout a fait innovant et planant. 

Sinon, une qui a été un peu oubliée mais ne manquait pas de charme :

[youtube]Jxpe1oSp_sg[/youtube]

[youtube]aH3Q_CZy968[/youtube]

Autrement, pour ceux qui ne jurent que par le contemporain et voudraient _transer un peu_, il y a cela qui est vraiment trop bon:

[youtube]OPKQKX5JWqY[/youtube]


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> J' assume reconnaitre une certaine efficacité au morceau...:rose::rose::rose::rose:.
> 
> 
> _Jésus qui s'est coincé un rouston dans une porte
> ...



Euh ! Moi, je ne trouve même pas ça nul, là...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2013)

La honte chépas, ça me rappelle surtout les auto-tamponneuses :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]xYoogY-UGio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (20 Octobre 2013)

Michel Sardou La maladie d&#39;amour - YouTube

Même pas honte ! Très belle chanson...d'un chanteur que je n'ai jamais aimé


----------



## anntraxh (29 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2AqR00loT9k[/YOUTUBE]

Alors là, outre la musique, la chorégraphie et les fringues, et la couleur orange et les autres couleurs, et les frocs pat'd'eph, bref, mes 12 ans et après  même pas honte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]2AqR00loT9k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Alors là, outre la musique, la chorégraphie et les fringues, et la couleur orange et les autres couleurs, et les frocs pat'd'eph, bref, mes 12 ans et après &#8230; même pas honte !



Ouais, hein &#8230; Ajoutes un p'tit coup de "Let's go to San Francisco" by the flower pot men :

[YOUTUBE]jotsFVJPHIk[/YOUTUBE]​
Et de "San Francisco", by Scott McKenzie :

[YOUTUBE]bch1_Ep5M1s[/YOUTUBE]​
Et tu auras à peu près la panoplie complète du baba cool de 1967 (et de mes 14 ans et de mes premières boums) ! :love: 

Cela dit, je note qu'avec MacGé, tu es restée dans la note &#8230; Pour ce qui est de la couleur orange !


----------



## Philippe (30 Octobre 2013)

Il me semble que ce _thread_ a "un peu" évolué  nostalgie nostalgie ... quand tu nous tiens  ; parce qu'associer _San Francisco_ de Scott McKenzie à une quelconque idée de honte, c'est bizarre 

Dans le même ordre d'idée (???  ???) voici une chanson de 1988

[YOUTUBE]GLqMBg-OFDs[/YOUTUBE]Philippe Swan, _Dans ma rue_​
je sais pas ... peut-être certains ici la connaissent-ils déjà ? c'est très ringard, mais c'est peut-être un futur classique. Rien à foutre, cette chanson me met toujours de belle humeur


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> associer _San Francisco_ de Scott McKenzie à une quelconque idée de honte, c'est bizarre



Replace ça dans le contexte, sachant qu'à cette époque, je faisais plutôt mon quotidien de MC5, puis, dès l'année suivante, du premier album d'Alice Cooper, ça devient de suite moins bizarre, nan ?


----------



## Philippe (31 Octobre 2013)

Nan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça reste très bizarre


----------



## Le docteur (31 Octobre 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> Il me semble que ce _thread_ a "un peu" évolué  nostalgie nostalgie ... quand tu nous tiens  ; parce qu'associer _San Francisco_ de Scott McKenzie à une quelconque idée de honte, c'est bizarre
> 
> Dans le même ordre d'idée (???  ???) voici une chanson de 1988
> 
> ...



On ne sentais pas l'"inspiration" comme disent les élèves quand il font du copier-coller de quelqu'un d'autre..., déjà...
Sinon, d'accord pour le côté ringard, et d'accord aussi pour le côté sympa.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2013)

Hafanana
[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/HfGehxeh8pE[/YOUTUBE]
J'adorais ça quand j'étais gosse. J'aime toujours autant. :love:

Edit et Marcel : la vidéo passe pas sur le forum chez moi. Voici le lien direct : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfGehxeh8pE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

On voudrait bien écouter aussi, mais ça marche pô.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> On voudrait bien écouter aussi, mais ça marche pô.


Non, j'ai édité pendant que tu répondais.


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Non, j'ai édité pendant que tu répondais.



Ok. Le lien direct marche, mais pas ta vidéo.
Je me souviens de ce morceau mais je ne me rappelai pas de ce clip. Effectivement c'est... la loose.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Ok. Le lien direct marche, mais pas ta vidéo.


Ben non, je comprends pas pourquoi. 


jonson a dit:


> Effectivement c'est... la loose.


Le morceau en soi, je le trouve très chouette et bien foutu (c'est peut-être dû à mon souvenir d'enfance). Mais avec le recul, c'est clair qu'il y a un côté caricatural "y a bon banania" pas joli joli.


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Ben non, je comprends pas pourquoi.



Tu as tout simplement dû mal copier le code de la vidéo au moment de mettre les balises youtube.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Tu as tout simplement dû mal copier le code de la vidéo au moment de mettre les balises youtube.


Je crois pas. J'ai réessayé plusieurs fois, avec le lien direct et avec le lien de partage. Mais bon, pas grave.  Pour une fois que je participe à ce thread idiot.


----------



## jonson (1 Novembre 2013)

Maintenant la vidéo n'a plus rien à voir avec le lien. Il y a dû avoir un bug quelque part. 
Tant pis...


----------



## rabisse (4 Novembre 2013)

Sans nostalgie ni honte, en fait.
Plutôt un hommage satiné à Georges Descrières.

[YOUTUBE]pwq6QfUd60s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MadBeatle46 (4 Novembre 2013)

Paulette la reine des paupiettes 
par les Charlots

Vraiment la honte...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_NV2R9YO9U


----------



## Philippe (5 Novembre 2013)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Les Charlots - Paulette - YouTube



Vraiment excellent  j'adore moi aussi ; mais il y a mieux encore :

[YOUTUBE]_eH3wLkChx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]V3GEWoCP8XI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (5 Novembre 2013)

Musicalement, c' est pas le top, mais c' est amusant.

[YOUTUBE]gD7trwyPGKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MadBeatle46 (5 Novembre 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> Vraiment excellent  j'adore moi aussi ; mais il y a mieux encore :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_eH3wLkChx4[/YOUTUBE]



Je connaissais aussi. La version "Charlots" du métèque, c'est pas mal non plus...

Mais je préfère définitivement les paupiettes de veau.

Ceci dit, vélomoteur, par les calamités, c'est pas mal non plus (et je l'ai toujours sur mon IPod)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=305ItogqAY8


----------



## soulcatcher (28 Novembre 2013)

Alors moi c'est Louise Attack - j't'emmère au vent. Je sais pas s vous trouvez ca la honte, c'est quand même un peu cucul, mais j'adore cette chanson! Ca me rappelle des étés passés avec ma femme dans ma maison familiale en Creuse, les balades en voiture, les baignades, les picknicks en bord de l'eau...enfin bref, le temps a beau passer, cette chanson m'évoque toujours des souvenirs.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Novembre 2013)

soulcatcher a dit:


> Alors moi c'est Louise Attack - j't'emmère au vent. Je sais pas s vous trouvez ca la honte, c'est quand même un peu cucul, mais j'adore cette chanson! Ca me rappelle des étés passés avec ma femme dans ma maison familiale en Creuse, les balades en voiture, les baignades, les picknicks en bord de l'eau...enfin bref, le temps a beau passer, cette chanson m'évoque toujours des souvenirs.



La honte, c'est surtout de l'orthographier "Louise Attack" (remarque, ça va bien avec "picknick").


----------



## Galekal (29 Novembre 2013)

[youtube]Ne48iK6FNyE[/youtube]

Ben quoi, ce n'est pas une jolie mélodie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IS2eLHStRiU[/YOUTUBE]


:love::rose:


----------



## jonson (1 Décembre 2013)

Très classe!


----------



## Arlequin (1 Décembre 2013)

c'est du bon, c'est du belge :love:

et y'a pas de honte à ça


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Autre monument de la période disco : *Born to be alive*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kcBvLXGOkPk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Allez je viens de reprendre le fil depuis son début et c'est la première que j'écoute jusqu'au bout Faut avoir honte ?:rose:  :love:


----------



## rabisse (2 Décembre 2013)

Je dois atténuer les circonstances.
Disons que l'hiver approche. Souvent c'est le moment des travaux d'intérieur.
Durant ce W.E, je repeignais une pièce de la maison. J'aime bien peindre (...) donc je sifflotais gaiement une ritournelle, un air lointain, oublié.

Bah, pas tant que ça... :mouais:

[YOUTUBE]79tE1cOoffE[/YOUTUBE]​
Pour le coup, je pourrais aligner tous les smileys pour illustrer mon trouble.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> Je dois atténuer les circonstances.
> 
> Disons que l'hiver approche. Souvent c'est le moment des travaux d'intérieur.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu une époque Titou le lapinou, mais ça a fini par me passer quand les gamins ont grandi.
Là, tu devrais faire quelque chose quand même 
Tu as essayé l'hypnose ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qmqruqnj99M[/YOUTUBE]

Vous prenez une chanteuse has-been (choisie exprès car elle ne prendra pas trop cher) et vous lui faites enregistrer des duos virtuels avec un chanteur mort sur des hits du dit chanteur.

Dans l'orchestration vous rajoutez des violons pour faire plus kitsch classe et voilà le résultat.

Les fans de la chanteuse has-been et du chanteur mort seront ravis. Et ça rappellera des souvenirs à ceux qui ont connu l'époque du chanteur mort, qui était alors bien vivant, sans en être forcément fan.


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Vous prenez une chanteuse has-been (choisie exprès car elle ne prendra pas trop cher) et vous lui faites enregistrer des duos virtuels avec un chanteur mort sur des hits du dit chanteur.
> 
> Dans l'orchestration vous rajoutez des violons pour faire plus kitsch classe et voilà le résultat.
> 
> Les fans de la chanteuse has-been et du chanteur mort seront ravis. Et ça rappellera des souvenirs à ceux qui ont connu l'époque du chanteur mort, qui était alors bien vivant, sans en être forcément fan.



Souvenirs, souvenirs, effectivement...
Le chanteur est super mort mais néanmoins difficile à ne pas reconnaître, mais c'est qui la chanteuse ?

Sinon, puisque c'est comme ça, vous l'aurez voulu. Allez jusqu'au refrain, c'est super entraînant, je vous jure (fait un bond en avant, fais deux bonds en arrière et tout ça...).

[YOUTUBE]jo6s1bkr_eE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2013)

Se rappellent à mon bon souvenir ! 

[YOUTUBE]GOCm2zizZSU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Décembre 2013)

Ben, Gotainer, j'ai toujours adoré, enfin, pour ce que c'est et veut être, hein...
J'ai pas honte.
Bon, sans pseudo, je sais pas si j'écrivais ça en public non plus


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2013)

Gotainer, c'était sympa, effectivement. Mais je ne reconnais pas la chanteuse has been...


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Vous prenez une chanteuse has-been (choisie exprès car elle ne prendra pas trop cher) et vous lui faites enregistrer des duos virtuels avec un chanteur mort sur des hits du dit chanteur.
> 
> Dans l'orchestration vous rajoutez des violons pour faire plus kitsch classe et voilà le résultat.
> 
> Les fans de la chanteuse has-been et du chanteur mort seront ravis. Et ça rappellera des souvenirs à ceux qui ont connu l'époque du chanteur mort, qui était alors bien vivant, sans en être forcément fan.



je vous conseille "Aux champs Elysées" sur l'album, formidable.
idéal en cas de constipation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2013)

fedo a dit:


> je vous conseille "Aux champs Elysées" sur l'album, formidable.
> idéal en cas de constipation.



Je viens d'écouter l'extrait dispo sur iTunes. Ça m'a suffi. Bon, sur ce, je vous laisse : il faut que j'aille au petit coin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, Gotainer, j'ai toujours adoré



Ben moi aussi, et si on occulte son aspect comique, sur le plan "musique", je trouve qu'il est très bon (pour autant que je sache, ce qu'il chante, c'est paroles et musique by himself) :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, Gotainer, j'ai toujours adoré



Ben moi aussi, et si on occulte son aspect comique, sur le plan "musique", je trouve qu'il est très bon (pour autant que je sache, ce qu'il chante, c'est paroles et musique by himself) :love:

Tiens, l'autre face du single :

[YOUTUBE]0wrxecJsEpI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fedo (22 Décembre 2013)

un vrai morceau culte:
[YOUTUBE]SilUikEINvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2013)

On lui doit aussi la chanson de la pub Belle des champs.

Culte dans son genre (mais pas le même que " Tout chez moi l'habite " ).


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Décembre 2013)

Ya le rythm' m'enfin !Neu Neu ? J'aime bien quand même :rose:
[youtube]zhLStcwccrs[/youtube]


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Décembre 2013)

C'est peut-être gnangnan, Cette courte séquence et la chanson qui a été écrite à son propos à posteriori m'ont ému aux larmes la première fois que je suis tombé dessus. J'ai toujours honte quand on prend mon émotivité par surprise...

[YOUTUBE]KMdJL-zpxUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Philippe (26 Décembre 2013)

Je n'oublierai jamais la prestation de David Halliday, de la terrasse de l'Hôtel de France à Marrakech, aux bords même de la place Jemaa el-Fna. Succès fou et de foule, émotion garantie ... Apparemment cette interprétation, même si diffusée par la télé marocaine à l'époque, n'est pas réapparue sur YT  c'était un moment très fort pour moi : je vivais et travaillais au Maroc depuis presque 10 ans et je venais d'apprendre que mon contrat était rompu pour cause d'un désaccord (entre le Maroc et la Belgique) qui engageait la coopération bilatérale ... autant dire que la chanson m'a attiré des larmes (même si le thème n'avait rien à voir avec ma situation personnelle - mais c'est le propre de ces textes qui atteignent une dimension "universelle", je veux dire, l'une de celles qui peuvent toucher qqun de par son ton, son texte, et l'émotion qui s'en dégage).
La même année (1989 ?) c'est _L'Homme pressé_ de Noir Désir qui a obtenu la Victoire de la Musique pour la meilleure chanson originale. Je m'en souviens parce que cela m'avait paru injuste : moi, je n'étais plus pressé : je m'étais retrouvé au chômage :rose: et contraint de quitter un pays qui m'avait tant donné  - heureusement ça n'a pas duré, et l'histoire a pu continuer - ailleurs  :bebe: 


[YOUTUBE]ECrs_SI1HEg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (6 Mars 2014)

Cette fille n'était pas pour toi... et c'est bien dommage.

[YOUTUBE]pBPjzLEHYt8[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::love:​


----------

